# Due to start FET in October x



## saz5

Hi

We have a 1 year old who is the result of ICSI treatment -we are truly blessed, and have some frozen embryos that we would now like to undergo FET with after my next AF so it would be the beginning of October ish!
I just cant wait to get going but of course am getting the usual anxieties. 
I would love to hear from anyone else that is due to start in October to try and keep me sane!
sx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hello!
I had my follow up appointment on Tuesday last week after a failed IVF. 
I am at present on the pill for another 21 days (was prescribed it for 28days as do not have regular periods) and then I start down reg drugs for FET treatment. This will be around 9th October time. 
I start with nasal spray for 2 weeks and then onto HRT. My embryos will be transferred around 15th November. This is the first time having FET and the first time I will be having 2 embryos back (providing they thaw!!)
Be good to have some cycles buddies through this time!
Wishing you all the very best
x x x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Sorry Saz5 meant to ask: Where you having your treatment? We are at Bourn Hall.
x x x


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls, we did our 1st ivf/icsi transfer in april got preg, mc in june, got three frozen embys, so having transfer around 8 nov on a natural cycle, thankgod for sites like this for people to share their experances..... good and bad!!! A good sprinkle of baby dust to everyone going through the motions!!!!!xx


----------



## spangleygirl

Hi to Saz, Norfolk chick & Rachel, Wishing you all the luck in the world for your upcoming treatments.   Hope you don't mind me joining your thread Saz?......


I have just come back from a review at my clinic following a failed (  ) fresh ICSI, in July/Aug. We have been told we can undergo a frozen cycle, - starting from this LMP (at mo), and so start down regging...(boo hoo  - hate that!) early Oct. The latest fresh cycle was to be our final one but the clinic did something wrong and so this cycle is a goodwill one, which we accepted as we had no idea how we were going to afford to fund it - and use our remaining embies. We have a daughter - from our second IVF in 2008, but all other attempts for a sibling have failed since. Inc an FET trying for blast, losing all 9 embryo's, and this fresh cycle, which was egg share, so I had 7 embryo's 5 survived, 4 were frozen ( one shouldn't have been and had to be thawed on the day of transfer whilst we waited- terrifying, and then 2 replaced. I bled one day before test day and so it failed.


This will be my 5th cycle...  
Not looking forward to DR - always suffer the whole bag of side effects and feel awful. Praying our 3 little bundles of cells make it, as all coming out of the freeze at once.


Rachel, I'm so sorry about your mc in June...Been there too on my first cycle, it's awful. Massive hugs babe.  
Norfolk chick - sorry you also had a devastating BFN. It hurts doesn't it Hun?   Think I will be just slightly ahead of you schedule wise but only a few days.


Saz,


Fingers crossed for a sibling for your child. Boy or girl? I also have one child so we are in similar position to yourself. x
Love SPG x


----------



## saz5

hi all,
we had a little girl and our hospital was st barts.  Am now impatiently waiting af and it should be arriving any day and then i can call clinic to arrange scan. we are off on holiday to portugal tomorrow which we all cant wait for.  am gonna enjoy having some good fun and relaxtion (as much as you can with a one year old!).
sorry is brief but am busy trying to pack etc.
will be in touch when i get back and it goes without sasying i wish us all luck in the coming month.
sx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hi all.

Spangleygirl: Welcome to this thread! Pleased to see some cycles buddies joining in.
I am so sorry that your treatment failed, but great news you can undergo a FET. As you say it totally hurts when you have a fail and it certainly took me a couple weeks to get to grips with it and try and move on (in the best possible way - without pointing the obvious!)
So, here come the mood swings, hot fulshes and for me tiredness!!! I only had a couple of very very strange mood swings, but the tiredness was ridiculous when I was on nasal spray for IVF! I would get home from work, cook tea and then literally go straight to bed, leaving hubby to wash up and clear away (oh well, there are some perks!!)
It will be good to have someone near the same dates as eachother!!

I am so pleased to hear that IVF has worked for you in the past, you are so lucky and hope all the memories are treasured. Lets hope thsi cycle will bring a sibling for you little 'un to grow up with!! I have evrything crossed for you!

I can't believe your clinic had a mess up, but I am soooooooooo pleased that they are giving you a 'goodwill' go. So they should!

I was hoping to donate some of my eggs, but due to the fact I am diabetic, I can not. Its nice to hear that people can donate. So many people need it.

I have 3 frosties on ice. With my IVF in July, they collected 22 eggs in total. I had a lot of complications on EC, so if this frozen fails, on the next fresh cycle they will be giving me a general  to knock me out good and proper!
Out of my 22 eggs, they ICSI 17 (husband sperm is fine, but gave us ICSI fo extra chance), 10 made it onto Blastocyst. Out of them 10, we only got 4.
My embryos were rated:
1 x 4AA
3 X 3BB
5 being the size (5 being the best then 4,3, etc)
The letters state the cell goodness. First letter is outer shell, second letter inner shell. A being the best, then B, C etc.

The 4AA was transferred into me on the IVF, but sadly bled 3 days before my test was due.

So I am now left with my 3 x 3BB frosties. They will be thawing all of these and all being well transferring 2. So lets hope 3 is our lucky number! I am so lucky that they are allowing 2 to go back. Again due to my diabetes, they do not allow more than 1 embryo due to high risks with pregnancy and diabetes. However, as I have very good control, they are allowing it! Soooooooooooooo pleased when the doctor said thats what they would be doing, I was that happy I almost cried!!

Lets hope, 5th cycle is THE CYCLE for you!!

Rachel: I am so very sorry to hear about your m/c. It is the most awful thing to have to go through. I know how you feel, I had 2 miscarriages in 2008. One literally after the other.
It is heartbreaking when you get there and then it all gets taken away. You never really get over it, but I do hope things are easing up for you.
You are right in saying these sites are an absolute godblessing! We need people who understand and its so nice when you feel down just to jump on here and write your thoughts all out - its so good when you have a rant!!

I dont know much about the natural cycles of FET, but lets hope this cycle is the one for you!!
8 November will soon be here.

I hate waiting for dates, they seem like forever, but when you look back they have flown by. To think we are nearly in Oct, 8th November will be here in no time!!! 

Saz5: Hope the anxieties are easing up - well as much as they can do!! Do you have a date yet in which you can start? Are you having natural FET like Rach or are you medicated?
Hope you have a lovely holiday - go and relax and enjoy yourself!!!

I wish you all the very success ladies and if anyone needs to rant............. get ranting!!!

Love to all

x x x


----------



## lisa_A

HI saz,

why dont u join the barts thread too?

i have had 3 cycles at barts too and now doing DFET, just waiting for af whiich i want to cme late but dont think i stand much of  a chance of that happening 

good luck ladies

lisa
xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Hello to you all,

Saz - hope you have a lovely holiday and a bit of relaxation to get you ready for tx.

Norfolk Chick - so glad you are able to have 2 put back. Hope the waiting isn't driving you too   . Just think it's nearly October and you can have the joys of DR!

Spangley - we have also just had a failed cycle (heartbreaking) but I kind of feel a bit better just getting straight into it again.

Rachel - so sorry to hear of your m/c. Hope this is your time.

Lisa - has AF arrived yet? 

AFM - I am currently DR. Oh the joys! Permanently tired, weepy, aching and moody. So hard to be "normal" when at work. 
Was in th staff room yesterday and people were talking about pregnancy/giving birth/having children. I was fine for a few minutes but then had to leave and had a little cry in the toilets.  
Waiting for AF to arrive. Booked in for scan and hysteroscopy next Tuesday 28th. Then as long as everything ok start on oestrogen tabs to get lining nice and thick!
We have got 7 blasts on ice. Stored in 2 batches. Going to have 2 transferred.  

Good luck to us all.   
Looking forward to a supportive thread!!!


----------



## Boofle

Hello,

Hope you don’t mind me joining your thread; I too will start FET at Bourn Hall in October 2010.

I had normal IVF in June 2010 and it was unsuccessful. I have poor endometrial development, which we have been told will be the cause of any failed attempts. I am to be prescribed tablets to help thicken my womb lining, which I hope will help our chances. I’m trying hard not to get my hopes raised too high. I will also have 2 embryos transferred (subject to thawing) and one is at hatching stage (which raises my hopes even more!).

It would be great to keep in touch with others who will be going through the process at the same time as me if that’s ok to keep posting.

Good luck to you all.   

Boofle xxx


----------



## lisa_A

HI ladies

well af came i am now on day 3 of pill popping, scan on the 4th and then i fly out on the 12th, so not long. how is everyone else doing

lisa
xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Boofle. Are you doing a medicated cycle? 

Lisa, glad AF arrived! Where are you flying to for treatment?

AFM still waiting for AF to arrive ARRGHH! So looks like scan and hysteroscopy won't be on tuesday after all. Why is it we spend so long praying for AF not to arrive and it arrives and then when we want it to happen no show!   

Anyway so glad it's Friday, been soooo tired at work. Looking forward to a bit of chilling and tlc!  

Hows everyone else doing?

  Nx


----------



## lisa_A

nylaboo i am going to czech republic for FET flights booked for the 12th and ET on the 13th that might change tho yet lol

here is an af dance fro you ****          ****

lisa
xxxx


----------



## nylaboo

LOL thanks for the dance xx


----------



## lisa_A

nylaboo has ur af turned up yet


----------



## Boofle

Hi nylaboo, yes I am doing medicated cycle and waiting for my drugs to arrive. I hope to start around the 15 October.

This whole process is just a waiting game   

Boofle xx


----------



## nylaboo

I know about the waiting game. 
Still waiting for AF grrrrrr   .
So sick of down regulating side effects now.
Sorry for the moan!
Hows everyone else doin'?
xxx


----------



## nylaboo

OMG have just had a phonecall from my Dr said he had been at a different surgery all day and had just picked up the messages from my clinic, including mine to cancel my appointment for tomorrow. Anyway he has told me to go in and still have the hysteroscopy tomorrow. A bit confused as I thought I had to have AF first, but pleased something is happening! 
Will know more tomorrow I guess.
Wish me luck....
Nx


----------



## Boofle

Thats great news nylaboo   

Will be thinking of you   

Boofle xx


----------



## lil stephy

hey boofle      
hey nylaboo      
hey jesse      
hey norfolk chick     
hey saz5     
hey rachael     
hey spangley     

i hope u dont mind me joinin u lovely ladies   
a little bit bout me well i did my1st icsi cycle in april and got pregnant all was well but at the 10wk 2day scan my babys heart had stopped totally gutted werent the word    we had an erpc on 5th july.
so now we r waitin for af to show to start our FETwhich we will b startin on day 2 as my cycles r all over the place. but were not sure weather we r doin a natural or medicated  as ive just had my day 21,24 and 28  bloods done to c if im ovualin my self if not then medicated it will b.

so as af could arrive at anytime it would b nice to have some buddies at the same point, tis is goin to bmy1st FET so very scared and really hope my 3 frosties thaw. we should b havin 2put bac this time aswel

xxxx


----------



## lil stephy

oh and i forgot to say i go to barts in london xx


----------



## lisa_A

hi stephy, welcome to the FET thread. do u knwo what meds u will be om yet or all natural??

nylaboo hope the hyterscopy went well, how u feeling?

hows everyone else

AFM my pills doubled today scan in a few days time eeeeek

lisa
xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi and welcome to you Stephy so sorry about what you went through earlier this year. Hope that this will be your lucky cycle   .

Thanks Boofle and Lisa!  

Well I had it done, still a little woozie from sedation...mmmmm....lovely!!!  Dr removed some scar tissue but other than that said it looks pretty good in there! hopefully all nice and comfy for my embies! He also said I will come on my period over next day or 2 - hurrah! So booked in for scan next Tuesday and then hopefully start on oestrogen!
So feeling a bit more positive now!
What day is your scan Lisa?
Hows everyone else doing?

Nxx


----------



## lil stephy

hey jesse im still not sure if natura lor medicated but if iam to do a mdicated i will start on buserelin then i dont no wot i will b on cz i no they follow wot would be ur cycle to make sure the embies go bac at wot would b a natural time of conception.

hey nylaboo im glad it werent to bad for u today    sedation is great hey    x

evenin everyone else xx


----------



## princess31

Hi Ladies

Its been awhile since i was on here, needed a break from the whole process before i cracked up

I've been trying since January to get to the stage for ET natural cycle and finally on Monday we we're given the go ahead.
I get my two frosties transferred on Friday (Yippee!) - Having never done ET before, have you any advice? the do's and don'ts and tips for successful implantation

Goodluck to all, Its nice to have someone to 'talk' to xxx


----------



## saz5

Hi all,

Had a fabulous holiday and af was later than expected but am booked in for 10day scan on Friday and then guess i will be sent home with tester kit to see when ovulating.  It feels quite surreal really as am planning on a natural cycle but think once i go up there on friday it will get me in the mind set.
Princess 31 - advice for ET - i just remember not doing too much, resting up, not overthinking things and doing nice things like strolling round Bluewater, getting nails done and having acupuncture. Tonnes of positive thoughts and making sure that i spoke about any worries etc so it wasnt building up inside.
Good luck to everyone and will keep posted.
sx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

saz glad u had a good holiday, ur 1 day infront of me then  hope ur scan goes well.

princess good luck with the 2ww only advice is if u think u shouldnt do it dont do it or u will regret it 

nylaboo glad everything went well, and ur all clear which is great, hope af comes and u can get started  my scan is either saturday the 2nd or monday the 4th, not sure what to go to as there is  atrainstrike monday and i wont be able to get there so might go to the other clinic on saturday.

lisa
xxxx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi ladies,
Lisa - not long til your scan then hun, your embies will soon be on board!

Saz - glad you had a fab holiday, I am very jealous! I guess it must be strange without all the meds! 

Princess - Welcome! My advice would be acupunture, Zita West relaxation CD and lots of nice treats after! But my view is if they are gonna stick they will stick.   for Friday hun.

Stephy - so when do you find out if medicated or not?

Boofle - hope you are not going too    while you are waiting!

Norfolk, Rach, Spangley how are you all doing?

AFM, a bit sore today but not too bad. Looking forward to a day of chilling out!   

  Nxxx


----------



## lil stephy

mornin nylaboo im just waitin for barts to email me bac so shoud here in the next couple of days i hope xx


morning everyone xx


----------



## salblade

Hi Ladies I hope you don't mind if I join you, I'm due to have my ET on Saturday. This will be my second natural FET, and my third transfer, i'm nervous and excited at the same time.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all   .

Hi Lisa nice to see you again, hope everything is going well for you   .

Hi princess looks like we will only be a day apart. Hope your transfer goes well.
salx


----------



## lil stephy

hey sal hope ur transfer goes well sat    xx


----------



## salblade

Thanks Stephy   . I hope you find out soon whether you are on a natural or medicated FET.
salx


----------



## Boofle

Hi All,

Sorry I went quiet but my grandad passed away last Sunday   and been busy helping my mum sort all the arrangements out. Funeral is Monday 11 October (AF due that week) so have had to arrange for my drugs to be delivered next Tuesday so I can take them away with me to the funeral in Dorset – in case the stress causes my AF to arrive early (due to commence day 2).

Nice to see a hive of activity xx   

Stephy - I'm too going to be doing my 1st FET so feeling very apprehensive about how long it will take and how I will feel, you may be ahead of me so I will interested on how it goes for you

Princess – hope ET went well and enjoy your time of nurturing your embies

Lisa - fingers crossed the train strike doesn’t get in your way, glad to hear that you can go to another clinic if it does

Sal – good luck for Saturday and welcome on-board 

 to all

Boofle xx


----------



## lil stephy

hey boofle im sorry bout ur grandad    i hope ur ok x

well my af has arrived    im happy cz then i start 2morrow but not happy bout the pain she brings wiv her   ,
anyway i still dont no if im doin a natural or medicated fet as my clinic r takin there time gettin bac to me    i should no by the end of the day. 

god im scared now i just    my 3 frosties survive for me    xx


----------



## lil stephy

hey  guys just to let u no im doin a natural fet cycle so i dont do anything    and my 1st scan is on the 11th oct.  omg im so scared now      can everyone pls    for my frosties.  

hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hi everyone!

Sorry I had gone quiet over past couple of weeks, I have been very poorly. My diabetes took a turn for the worse (first time in 18 years!) and ended up going to hosp and then followed by A & E!! Got over that a few days later, but then had sickness bug!! I am now much much better and looking forward to starting my down reg drugs next weekend. Just got to wait for af and then start nasal spray on day 2!

How is everyone doing??

Welcome all you newbies to this thread, great to have cycle buddies join us!

Little miss stephy; I am so so sorry about your loss earlier this year, fingers crossed that this FET will work for you this time. Hope you hear soon if its med or natural cycle.

Boofle: I am so sorry about your grandad. Good idea to have your drugs delivered early, like you say the stress of it all could make af come early! We are going to be a few days apart from doing FET. 

Sorry this is a very short thread and I have missed lots of people out! I only have access to internet at work and lots of people about so cant read evryones posts  

For all of you that I have missed (lots of you!) How are you all doing? 

I have a christening to go too on Sunday (really not looking forward to it!) I have said that we are only doing the Church bit, cant be doing with the after party bit. I have abreakdown last time I went to a christening, so only doing what we can handle this time!

Well, good luck wishes to everyone for this month......... 1st of October, come on you October cycles!!!   

x x x x x


----------



## nylaboo

Hi girlies, Happy Friday!!!

Stephy -      for your frosties! So no nasty meds for you hun!!! The 11th will soon be here. Hope AF is a little less painful.


Boofle -    so sorry about your Grandad. Hope AF arrives soon hun. 

Sal - Welcome   . Hope it's 3rd transfer lucky for you. Good luck for tomorrow babe   .


Princess - Think it was your ET today? Hope all went well, let us know how you are doing.  


Lisa - Are you going for your scan tomorrow chick?


Saz - How was your scan today?


Norfolk - So sorry you have been so poorly chick  . Not long til you start then hun. I know what you mean about christenings, it sure can be painful.

Hi to everyone else   .

Well I am feeling fine now. Glad it's Friday and looking forwrd to a nice weekend. Meal with Hubby tonight, hardly seen him in September! Facial tomorrow am followed by lunch with BF. Takeaway at brother and sister in law's on Sat night. Then chilling on Sunday. Fab!!! Then got scan on Tuesday and will then hopefully start on oestrogen - hurrah!
Glad to be feeling a bit happier in myself as have been very down lately.

Lovely that this thread is getting so busy and lots of things starting to happen for us all.

I think we could do with a list of who's on here and what stage everyone is at.

Shall I do it

Take care all Nxxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

hiya can i join? i start DR for FET on 20th of OCT am i to late in the month?

I'm at bourn hall Colchester *Norfolk Chick* which one are you at?

Hello to all the lovely ladies i already know xxx


----------



## lil stephy

hey keeley and welcome  ur never to late hun to join on here    do u go to bourn hall in colchester??  i live in colchester but go to barts in london.

nylaboo i think a list woud b a fab idea hun    and u sound like a very busy bee this weekend but it sounds fab to so enjoy hun x and hope ur scan goes well on tuesday x

sal again goodluck or ur et 2morrow hun   

boofle      

norfolk chick sorry u been unwell but hope ur much better and ready to start dr xx i am doin a natural cycle (they finally got bac to me)  am so excited but very scared as this is my 1st FET just    for my frosties x

hope everyone else is okxx


----------



## lisa_A

hI Ladies

welcome keeley   

nylaboo yes i do have a scan tomorrow it was either tomorrow or monday but because of tube strokes i will go tomorrow. you do sound like u have a wekend planed and ur scan on tuesday, when will Et  be do you know??

Sal good luck with ET tomorrow, this has to be ur time hun   

stephy its great its a natural cycle, that way no prep before u get them little ones home.

Norfolk chick  wow you have been through the mill, i am glad ur getting over it and getting ready fro ur FET, hope the christenng goes well on sunday.

Boofle   hope everything went well hun, and yes train stroke has effected my scan 

 to anyone i missed if u want to pass me some dates i can make a table dates like dr start, or lining prep, et and test date.

Norfolk Chick


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Boofle so sorry about your grandad   .

Hi Stephy pleased you a/f has turned up, wishing you lots of luck on your natural FET. I'm sure your little frosties will be fine      . Natural FETs are great, it still doesn't really feel like I'm having tx yet   .

Hi Norfolk Chick sorry you've been so unwell   . Hope d/r goes well for you next weekend.

Hi nylaboo the list seems like a fab idea. It sounds like you have a busy weekend planned. Hope your scan goes well on Tuesday   .

Hi Keeley nice to see you again, hope your FET is successful      .

Hi Lisa hope your scan goes well tomorrow   .

Hi everyone else.

I'm all set for tomorrow, although I've not had a relaxing afternoon as DH had me driving around everywhere shopping for beer   . I'm just hoping the phone call tomorrow is a good one   .
salx


----------



## lisa_A

NAME LOCATION PROTOCOL LINING PRRP ET OTD RESULTjesse4everlondonnatural16/913/1027/10   ???????????????????????????????????
[/t][/t][/t][/t][/t][/t][/t][/t][/t][/t][/t][/t]

table like this what u think?


----------



## salblade

Hi Lisa that's great

My details are Location Leicester, ET 2/10/10, Test 14/10/10
salx


----------



## lisa_A

NAME LOCATION PROTOCOL LINING PRRP ET OTD RESULTSalleicesternatural14/02/1014/10 jesse4everlondonnatural16/913/1027/10   ??????????????????????????????????????????

ok ladies pass ur info?


----------



## honeybear

Hello Ladies  

Hope you don't mind me popping in like this.  I was looking through the board when I came across your thread.  Me and DH are about to start a course of FET.  We are at the present waiting for   to turn up.  Then I start sniffing on day 21.

Looking forward to chatting to you lovely ladies.

HB
XX


----------



## saz5

Hi to Nylaboo and everyone else on this thread,

I had my scan today and need to go back on monday for another one.  they gave me some ovulation test sticks to use today and over the weekend and was told that if it tested positive over the weekend then i should email them.  I guess that if it does i could possibly be having ET late next week??  All of a sudden im feeling a little anxious and cant believe that we are here again but also am incredibly excited by it.
Oh my god.......how am i going to stay sane?
sx


----------



## lisa_A

NAME LOCATION PROTOCOL LINING PRRP ET OTD RESULTSalleicesternatural14/02/1014/10 jesse4everlondonnatural16/913/1027/10   saz5?natural16/914/1029/10  Stephychelmsfordnatural1/1019/1004/11   Honeybear?????   keeley?????   nylaboo?????   norfolk chick?????   boofle?????   ?????????????????????

if ur dates are wrong please let me know so i can correct them


----------



## keeley ;-)

bourn hall colchester medicated prep 9/11 ET 26/11 i think that right xx


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys 
good luck sal for 2day my fingers r crossed for u xx

hey jesse im not in chelmsford i live in colchester but havin treatment in london at barts    havin natural fet, af started on the 1/10 but 1st scan is the 11/10 so i think that will b my linin prep  and dont know yet bout et or otd as they havent said yet but thank u for updatein meon the list hun xx

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

keeley ur updated and stephu sorru i thought u lived in chelmsford lol


NAME LOCATION PROTOCOL LINING PRRP ET OTD RESULTSalleicesternatural14/02/1014/10 jesse4everlondonnatural16/913/1027/10   saz5?natual16/914/1029/10  Stephycolchesternatural1/10??   Honeybear??????keeleycolchestermedicated9/1125/119/12 nylaboo??????norfolk chick??????boofle???????????????????????????


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the lovely postings &   , spoke to Bourn Hall (Cambridge) & my drugs are arriving on Tuesday.

For the table - Toddington, Medicated, ?, ?, ?. I have been provisionally booked in w/c 01.11.10 for HRT to start so I think I may be having first scan that week but not sure as never done FET before.

Lisa - Thanks for building the table, its a great idea so we all know who is where in their cycle. Hope your scan went well today

Sal - Thought of you today with your ET, fingers crossed for you and your embies   

Saz - Great news about your scan & progress. Lots of hugs   

Stephy - Glad you now know that your doing a natural cycle, I know how you feel being a newbie to FET also 

Nylaboo - Have a fantasic weekend

Norfolk Chick - Great to hear from you again, hope your on the mend now.

Welcome to Keeley & Honeybear - the more the merrier   

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Boofle xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Got phone call this morning and we lost another embie   , but the good news is the last one survived   . Had my ET and have 1 2 cell embie on board, it's the best one we've had as our four cell ones have had a lot of fragmentaition, and this one only had a small bit. The transfer went well, the embryologist, nurse and doctor were all cracking jokes and made it a lovely atmosphere. So I'm now snuggled on the settee with my DH looking after me.
salx


----------



## lisa_A

Sal congrats on being pupo, rest up now and let that embies snuggle in, i   this is the one for you.

boofle i have added u now hun when u know other dates i can fill them in 

lisa
xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Grrrr had just written a long post and lost it, I HATE it when that happens.....

Lisa - Thanks for doing the list. Do you think we should have a down regging column? My info is Wolverhampton, Medicated, scan on 5.10.10 and will then hopefully be starting on oestrogen so I guess thats lining prep? And will then hopefully have more of an idea about ET date.  

Honeybear and Keeley - hello and welcome lookingforward to getting to know you both.  

Sal - Congrats on being the first of us to be PUPO!!! Enjoy being spoilt by your DH!         for your little embie!

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but got to dash....

  Nxx

P.S. Facial was lush!!!!


----------



## saz5

Hi - info for table~ location St barts london, af 23/9, first scan 1/10, follow up scan 4/10, natural cycle.
God,today all of a sudden  i feel positive, anxious to get going and i feel like im getting in the right head space.  where as before when i started icsi and had my eggs collected etc i obviously down regged so there was a run up to when i had my embies transfered, where i have found it difficult to get my head around things as im not taking any drugs etc......god im babbling!
i found myself feeling dissapointed when i peed on the ovulation stick and it didnt show positive (well it waws very faint actually).....i wonder what tomorrow will bring??
Sending plenty of good vibes to you all.
sx


----------



## lisa_A

NAME LOCATION PROTOCOL LINING PRRP ET OTD RESULTSalleicesternatural14/02/1014/10 jesse4everlondonnatural16/913/1027/10   saz5londonnatural23/9??  Stephycolchesternatural1/10??   Honeybear??????keeleycolchestermedicated9/1125/119/12 boofleToddingtonMedicated1/11?? nylabooWolverhamptonmedicated5/10?? norfolk chick??????????????????????????????????

ok table is filling out


----------



## lil stephy

evening all   

jesse does the location mean where were havin treatment?? cz if it is im a barts ladies   

saz i c ur already peein on the sticks  how many scans did u have b4 u started doin that??  as my 1st scan is on the 11th and didnt no when i would b doin the pee sticks lol
god im so excited i keep thinkin bout my 3 little frosties icant wait to have them bac wiv me    xx


----------



## lisa_A

stephy i was dpoing aswhere ur from, i know ur a barts lady. good job ur not up there monday.
i just hope staff will be there i dont want to go all that way for nothing.


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies can i join you pls x i was on fet in sept but my hospital have taken so long looks like its gonna be oct now x

I am at homerton hospital in east london. I have had 2 rounds of ivf there but bfp but miscarried both times.  I have 2 frozen embryo's and have to call my homerton again on monday to hopefully book a nurses pre treatment app. 

jesse4ever i think i have spoken 2 u in chat b4 x did u get ur hospital sorted out then?

hello every1 else x


----------



## lisa_A

Hello still a mum yes you have spoken to me before in chat, yes I did decide on a clinic in the end lol. I fly out next week, eeeeeek.  Glad to see u are finally starting, so sorry about the m/c hope the feet is a supper sticky one.

Lisa
Xxxx


----------



## lil stephy

thanks jesse    im a pain hey lol  im sure u will b fine monday hun as im sure that allthe staff dont have to far to get in. cant believe ur flyin out in a week its gone so quick hey    xx

mornin everyone else xx


----------



## Hectors House

Hi, I am about to start my FET at the ARGC next week. Does anyone know where I join the discussion with people who have or are undergoing a similar prodcdure?


----------



## lisa_A

Stephy ur not a pain hun, better to have info correct them wrong lol, how r u today? i know time has flown by i am getting alittle nervous about the trip but mainly becasuse the transfer between the plane and the train, the rest is ok lol

hectors house, you have 2 options or u can do both, this thread we are all doing FET starting this month, or u have a full cycle buddies forum where u can join too, ppl do fresh and frozen cycles, the link to that is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247271.0.

i will get u added to the list and just update us when u knwo more dates 

how is everyone else today

have been getting af pains and yesterday had some spotting is that normal on progynova? dont normally have any spotting so i am a little worried about it.

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy

thanks jesse hun      im ok im gettin more and more nervous as each day gets nearer but its a good nervous.

im glad ur doin ok and that u get goin soon, its all very excited hey.  the embies ur havin transfered are they from frozen?  or will they b fresh?  im really    for u hun xx


----------



## jamaicababytrying

Hi ladies been reading and hope to have my FET done in Oct as well. I go in to check my lining on tues. Oct 5 as i am on progynova to help along my lining (my issue). I am in Jamaica so I am not sure i can be included in your table but I do enjoy this thread and u all keep me sane. So I am not sure of ET date as yet and I only have 2 frosties, praying for them to thaw. Good luck to all and u r in my prayers.

Simone


----------



## lisa_A

Hello and welcome jamaicababytrying as son as i am on my laptop I I'll add u to the list, no reason why u can't be added. I am also on progynova and have a lining scan today. Did u have ovulation as I am not surenif I have yet. Xxxxx


----------



## lil stephy

welcome simone   

hey jesse goodluck for ur scan huni   

hey everyone else xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi nylaboo glad you enjoyed your facial   .

Hi saz it's great that you're feeling so positive   .

Hi Lisa    for your scan today.

Hi still a mum hope you got your appointment booked   

Hi Hectors House welcome   .

Hi Stephy your scan will be here before you know it, then you'll feel like you're on your way   .

Hi Simone welcome   .

Well I'm still relaxing and DH has been spoiling me rotten. Just trying not to think about things too much this time and just let things happen.
salx


----------



## lil stephy

hey sal glad to hereur bein poilt rotten    now rest and chill and let ur lil embie snuggle in


----------



## jamaicababytrying

Thanks all for the warm welcome.

Good Luck on your scan Jessie, I am not sure about ovulation my doc never really mentioned ovulation but I will ask him tomorrow when i go. Did your doc have concerns about giving you progynova and the effects of it i.e. blood clots? How often do you take it and what thickness is most desired of you doc. mine want it to be over 7 but I have never reached that before and I have used progynova before, so I am praying because if it is not where he wants it he will not do the transfer since i only have 2 frosites.

Keep u posted.


----------



## saz5

hi,
little miss stephy - i had my 1st scan on friday and was given them then.  i had another scan today and they said that the follicle they saw on friday was 14mm but today they can only see one that is 12mm.  they said that its possible that the measurment on friday was inaccurate or maybe that i have ovulated but seeing as there were no positive results from the sticks or no markings on ovary they decided to take a blood test to fine out.  they are due to call me later today.  at the moment thouggh i have another scan booked for firday and more pee sticks - i guess the phonecall tonite will decide what happens next.

hope everyone is feeling positive ??
sx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hello all you lovely ladies!!

Thank you all very much for your get well wishes, I am pleased to say that I am LOADS better now and looking forward to the weekend when I start sniffing my down reg drugs!!
I had a christening to go to yesterday, went well considering until all 5 new born babies that were there appeared on my table and then someone came up to me to tell me they were expecting. Too much and had to leave. Burst into tears (as we do!) and cried for the remaining 4 hours!!!
I am ok now and as I say focusing on this weekend!!

Boofle - Yeay we are Bourn girlies together!! How are things going? 

Princess31 - How are you, I see you have already had ET, hope everything is still going well?

Jesse4ever - Are you still spotting? I will be going on Progynova during my FET. I don't know anything about the drug, but I do hope your spotting was nothing serious. Is all ok now?

Salblade - I am so sorry about the loss of your embie, but brilliant news that you still had a little fighter and congrats on the ET. How you, hope you are resting and taking it easy!!

Little Miss Stephy - I read back that you finally got news on your cycle, natural cycle for you then! Good luck for your scan on 11th, a week today!!! We are both doing our first FET, however mine is a medicated cycle, but I also have 3 frosties!! 
Looking forward to hearing how it goes next week. I am   it all goes well.

Nylaboo - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I am   that it all goes well, let us know how you get on.

KeeleyKeeley - Thankyou for your message to me. I am under Bourn, but I attend the Cambridge clinic. I hope your clinic at Colchester is just as fab and lovely as the Bourn one. They are so lovely and so so helpful at Bourn, hope you get the same helpfullness there. How is everything going with you?

Honeybear - Welcome to this thread!! Is this your first FET? Med or natural? 3 weeks will soon be here for your starting date!! roll on the 21st for you! 

Saz5 - How was your scan today. Hope it went really well. I am feeling excited for you, it is normal to feel anxious, I am already feeling it and I dont start til the weekend, but hoping the excitement out runs the nerves!! Heres to  ing that it works for you!! 

Stillamum - Welcome to this thread too. Newbies........ yeay!!! I am so sorry for your miscarriage, I had 2 in 2008 whilst on clomid (ovulating drug). You never get over a m/c, but I do hope yoru feeling better (as well as you can do) and putting all your thoughts into this FET. Lets   it works for you. I have everything crossed! Have you heard on any dates yet when you can start? Are you having med or natural FET?

Jamaicababytrying - Welcome from overseas!! Of course you are welcome on this site - more the merrier!! Good luck for tomorrow, keep us posted on how you get on. Fingers crossed for you too.

Lisa - Great idea on building the table!! Genius idea!! My dates are as follows;
I am due to start nasal spray (down reg drugs) on either sat 9th or Sun 10th (all depending on when my period comes!) I start this on day2 of cycle. Dont have a date as yet to start progynova (HRT), but think it's around 22nd Oct? (really not sure!) But I def know that my ET date is sheduled for week 15th November. 

If there is anyone I have missed, I am sorry and hope everything is going well for you all.

Bring on October Good News for us all!!! Come on you FET cycles!!!

Good luck to everyone, great big good luck hugs to you all!!  

Love me x x


----------



## lil stephy

hey saz  just a quick question -  do u do 1 pee stick a day or 2?  


hey norfolk chick im glad ur ok even tho it was hard for u at the christening but w will get there hun    that will b us wiv our lil bubbas  very soon     x

everyone else hope ur ok x


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies,

i hope you are all ok.

norfolk chick, sorry so many babies cam ein, i knwo how u feel, it will be ur turn soon, keep   no more spotting hun, and the drugs aint effecting me, no side effects so i guess that is good  u will be starting soon  i will fill r details on the chart after all my messages 


sal glad dh is looking after you. u have that precious cargo to look after so u shoul dbe spoiled 

saz, that is a real strange one, to see a bigger follie the other and its now smaller, maybe they miss measued or maybe u have a cyst which has now gone. hope phone call came and put ur mind at rest. good luck for the scan friday.

Simone good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope everything is doing great.

how is evreyone else doing??

AFM i had my scan today and my lining is 11.4, i have a 20mm follie on my right side, i got my surge today too, so i guess ovulation will accour tomorrow, my temp dropped today so i guess its all about right. i will confirm flights, so i am all set, i will be pupo this time next week or not long after 

lisa
xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Girls!
Lisa - so excited for you and great lining!!!   

Norfolk - glad you are feeling better and looking forward to starting sniffing!!!  

Simone, hector's house and stillamum - hello and welcome.   

Sal - glad you are doing ok and not going too  !!!

Saz - hope clinic has called and put your mind at rest.   

Stephy - hope you are doing ok hun.  

Well scan for me tomorrow.    for clinic saying I can start on Oestrogen! 

Nxxx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi nylaboo    for your scan tomorrow.

Hi Lisa what a fab lining, so pleased it's all systems go for you, you will be PUPO before you know it   .

Hi Stephy I had to pee on a stick once a day until I got my surge, I'm sure your clinic should be the same   .

Hi Norfolk Chick so glad you're feeling better, I bet the weekend can't come quick enough. I'm so sorry the christening was tough with all the babies, I think you're so brave for going   .

Hi saz hope you got good news tonight, and everything is ok   .

Hi everyone else   .
salx


----------



## still a mum

hello every1 

norfolk chick.... thx hun its so horrible 2 go through losing babies and infertility x 

i have my app booked for 13th oct at 6.15pm and i am having medicated fet x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

I am so RUBBISH with computers!! I layed in bed last night and realised that I hadn't given all the correct details for the chart table! What a diz!!

Location: Bourn, Cambridge
Protocol: Medicated
Lining prep: ?? Not sure, think I will be starting Progynova around 22nd Oct ish??
ET: Week commencing 15th November
OTD: Around 29th November 

All this info will not be certain until I have my period!!! 

Hope evryone has a good day today x x


----------



## jamaicababytrying

Hey everyone... finally i have some good news my lining at day 9 is 7.7   I am so happy because my lining has never passed 7 before even on progynova so this time around with the same progynova and some vitamin E i am thickening up nicely! I go back on Friday to ensure it continues to thicken and then we start the progesterone and then transfer 4 days later!!! O guys I am so happy to get good news for a change! Now the next hurdle of thawing my 2 lovely frosties...     

Thanks guys hope others are having a good day too, if not I am    for u....

Simone


----------



## saz5

Hi,
Well it was good new2s from St Barts last night - my blood test showed that i hadnt ovulated so they told me to keep on doing the ov sticks (once a day stephy) and to let them know if i test positive before my scan on friday.....come on come on............surge!!!!!!
How is everyone else getting on?
sx


----------



## nylaboo

Hey guys,
Well my lining is nice and thin so start on oestrogen tablets tomorrow   . So looking forward to feeling better in myself! then got another scan next Thursday and hopefully transfer the following week! 

Saz -    for a surge soon!!

Simone - congrats on the good lining hun!   

Hope everyone else is doing ok.   

Nxx


----------



## jamaicababytrying

Thanks nylaboo... good luck will you be taking progynova? also vitamin E is good for the lining take it... I am so exhausted though i feel drained! I bet it's all the tablets.

Good luck to you too saz....

Praying for everyone else to get some good news and lots of positive vibes.


----------



## wendycat

Good morning ladies,

Can I join you please, a bit early really, but I am _hoping_ to be doing FET this month  Need to wait and see what happens at our consult. on the 19th.

Wendy


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Good morning!

Jamaicababy - Great news about your lining   maybe the vitamin E done the job! Think I might start taking in extra. I know pineapplejuice is suppossed to help implantation, however I have been drinking it for the past 4 years and no luck yet!! But I will continue and extra Vit E looks like it worked for you!!
ing them embies will do just fine on their thaw!!

WendyCat - Welcome to this thread!! More cycle buddies, yeay!!!!  
Not too long to wait until your appointment. lets   they will let you get going. Where you having your treatment?

nylaboo - Congrats on starting the o. tablets today!! Fingers crossed for your scan next thurs! Looking forward to hearing how you get on.

Saz - Any luck on a surge yet?  

AFM - Was convinced period was going to come over night as got them inkerling feelings, but no sign. So I'm on knicker check now! As soon as it comes I can start down regs (reckon it will be more like fri / Sat it comes!) But I arent sitting here wanting it to come, cos soon I'll be sitting here not wanting it to come!! My thoughts are; it will come when it's ready to come!! POsitive thinking!!!

Hope you are all having a nice day - I'm now finishing work to have diabetic hosp eye check! If it's not one thing its another!!  

Good luck to all for a lucky day!!

x x x


----------



## lisa_A

NAME LOCATION PROTOCOL LINING PRRP ET OTD RESULTSalleicesternatural14/02/1014/10 jesse4everlondonnatural16/911/1025/10   saz5londonnatural23/9??  Stephycolchesternatural1/10??   nylabooWolverhamptonmedicated5/10?? Honeybear??????boofleToddingtonMedicated1/11?? norfolk chickCambridgeMedicated22/1015/1129/11 keeleycolchestermedicated9/1125/119/12 still a mum??????wendycat??????jamaicababytrying?????????????

ladies if ur not added n u want to be please let me know or if u need updating please let me know


----------



## wendycat

We're at Leeds for our treatment. Can I have that on the list please?


The clinic has recently been moved from LGI (where we had our last cycle) to Seacroft, so that will be nice to go somewhere new, feels like a bit of a fresh start.


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,
We are all moving so quickly, I'm feeling a bit left behind! Was supposed to receive my drugs via courier on Tuesday but they delivered another patients bundle to me instead of mine   so they are now due tomorrow   . Look forward to seeing what I've got and if its similar to anyone else's.

Jamaicababy - great news about your lining, that is also my problem so fingers crossed it works for me too xx

Norfolk Chick - we may end up bumping into each other at Bourn as I hope to be in full swing by mid November 

Sorry not got much time to wish everyone lots of luck with their progress    and its great to see so much going on. Will try and catch up this week before disappearing off to my grandads funeral on Monday   .

Big hugs

Boofle xx


----------



## wendycat

Aw, boofle, thoughts are with you for your loss


----------



## lisa_A

NAME LOCATION PROTOCOL LINING PRRP ET OTD RESULTSalleicesternatural14/02/1014/10 jesse4everlondonnatural16/911/1025/10   saz5londonnatural23/9??  Stephycolchesternatural1/10??   nylabooWolverhamptonmedicated5/10?? HoneybearWiltshire Medicated22/10???boofleToddingtonMedicated1/11?? norfolk chickCambridgeMedicated22/1015/1129/11 keeleycolchestermedicated9/1125/119/12 still a mum??????wendycatLeeds?????jamaicababytrying?????????????


----------



## wendycat

Thank you!


----------



## jamaicababytrying

To update your chart, my clinic is in Kingston Jamaica, i am not sure what you mean by lining prrp? my estimated embryo transfer is tuesday 12/10 i am on medicated cycle.

Norfolk Chick you try the vitamin E and i have heard of the pineapple juice i may try it can't hurt!

Boofle sorry to hear of the mix up and condolences on your loss.

lots of prayer to all... my thoughts are with you... next hurdle is Friday when i check my lining again! will keep you posted...


----------



## wendycat

Jamaica- Good luck with your lining scan.


What does PRRRP mean?


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Simone glad everything is going well so far, hope tomorrow brings more good news and you will be PUPO before you know it   .

Hi wendycat welcome hope your appointment on the 19th goes well   .

Hi saz any sign of ov yet, hope your scan tomorrow goes well   .

Hi nylaboo hope the oestrogen tablets are going well   .

Hi Norfolk Chick hope a/f turns up soon   .

Hi Boofle sorry about the drugs mix up, hope the right ones have turned up   .

Hi Lisa not long to go now till your PUPO   .

Hi Keeley, Stephy, Still a mum, Honeybear and everyone else   .

AFM I feel like a cold is on its way   . Felt a bit grotty this morning but starting to feel better this afternoon. Only a week to go till OTD.
salx


----------



## keeley ;-)

sal-does every day feel like a year yet? lol good luck hon x


----------



## melanieb

Hi Ladies

may i join you? im down regulating at the moment on my final Medicated FET cycle with my 1 remaining frostie!!! 
My scans booked for next Friday (15th) then i start on patches?? something which ive never used b4.. but heres hoping! 

melanieb x


----------



## princess31

Hi Ladies

Sorry i've been trying to stay away from the computer so I don't google symptoms   !!!

I had two four cell embies transferred last Friday and i'm currently on the dreaded two week wait

Big hugs and Good Luck to all xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Good morning!
Yeay its friday - nearly the weekend!!

Jamaica - Good luck for today with your lining scan. Looking forward to hearing how it went!!

Saz - Any sign of that Ovulation surge yet Hoping it comes soon!

Sal - Sorry to hear that you feeling a bit poorly at the moment. 1 week to go hey til OTD, fingers crossed on everything!

MelB -   Welcome to this thread!   that this little embie is the frosty for you! I haven't heard of patches before, but I hope that they work for you.
Good luck for your scan on the 15th, looking forward to how you get on. You will be a couple of week ahead of me. I start down reg drugs either tomorrow or Sunday.

Princess - Congrats on the 2 four cell embies that you had transferred last week.   and   for you. The dreaded 2ww is awful, but good luck babes!

AFM - Its Friday so IF period comes today I will start sniffing tomorrow, if not then I might be starting Sunday if period decides tomorrow its gonna start. Just waiting now. 
Keeley - you are totally right, everyday is like a year in this journey!! 

As for everyone else - hope you are all doing well.

x x x


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Keeley the days are starting to drag a bit. I bet you can't wait to get started   .

Hi melanieb welcome wishing you loads of luck for this tx, hope your little forstie is a strong one   .

Hi Princess congrats on being PUPO, I hope your embies have got themselves snuggled in for the next 9 months   .

Hi Norfolk Chick hope a/f turns up soon so you can get started   .

Hi everyone else   .

AFM feeling a lot better today, still feel a bit bunged up and sore (.)(.), but feel pretty good apart from that.
salx


----------



## lil stephy

mornin all xx


----------



## salblade

Morning Stephy not long to go till your scan   .
salx


----------



## lil stephy

i no im gettin well nervous bout it all    i think its the thawin part that scares me         all will b ok

how u doin tho a week down and a week to go, u feelin any different?


----------



## salblade

Hi Stephy I'm sure your little ones will be fine      . I'm feeling ok I seem to have one day when I feel really good and the next day feel a bit pants. Luckily it's a good day today. I think it's helping me having my back up plan in mind and stopping me going   .
salx


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi girls!  I hope you are all doing ok    

I am just about to start treatment for frozen embryo transfer using the dreaded hormone replacement therapy LOL!!  I was wondering if anybody else on here has done this before and if they were given the option of a natural cycle transfer - I was told this would'nt be suitable as AF started 1 week before test date on my attempt at IVF ICSI in July and will need more progesterone support - I almost felt like HRT may just be the easy option option for the CRM?  Any thoughts on this would be greatly received  

i also am finding the cousellor at the Coventry CRM very good as this is quite an emotional rollercoaster!!

Good luck everybody


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Welcome First Timer!

I am about to start medicated FET (hormone replacement!) I am due to start either tomorrow or Sunday (waiting for period - due from today, no sign yet so will be tomorrow now!)

When do you start?

I can not do natural cycles as I do not ovulate and therefore do not have the hormones for natural treatment. Therefore medicated was my only option and I do not know anything about natural cycles but there are people on here that might know more about it.

Keep us posted on yoru tx and wishing you all the best x x


----------



## jamaicababytrying

Hi all... today's scan was not the best! Can you believe the lining measurement on Tuesday was not right I am so mad you know that is why I like when my doctor does all the scans because he knows me and my history... the lining still is not the best but my doc likes how the uterus looks he says it is the best it had ever looked. He sees a very small amount of fluid in the uterus which he says he will have to aspirate before transfer. Anyway they are going to go ahead with the transfer on tuesday hopefully as it is dependent on whether the frosties thaw. Princess31 like you i will be transferring 2 4 cell embryos. Like you Little Miss Stephy I am most scared about the thawing process.

So I will keep you all posted about my progress. I start the progesterone pessaries tomorrow, oh how i hate those! The things we go thru... Nite ladies and again thanks for all the support.


----------



## Becki Boop

Heya Norfolk Chick!  Hope AF arrived in the end and didnt keep u waiting!  Mine should arrive Wednesday, so will then start treatment (sniffing) 21 days later.  Are u doing the same kind of thing?  (I have regular AF's and hubby has has the probs).  Hope u r coping ok hun x


----------



## wendycat

Just checking in to wish everyone luck, seems like there is a lot of activity at the minute.    to all.


Wendy


----------



## lil stephy

mornin all just quickly jumpin on as goin for my scan at 10:50 and i have been away in yarmouth all weekend  and i want to wish everyone ese luck xx


----------



## wendycat

Good luck for todays scan Stephy.


----------



## lisa_A

Hi ladies in just over 1 hour I will be pup eeeeeek.

Stephynot good luck for ur scan, I will have a proper read when I am back at my hotel later

Lisa
Xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Jesse, that's so exciting, hope it's gone well!


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi! I just came across an website that I found really informative, although nothing about FET. It has very good general guides however and emotional support 

http://www.drmalpani.com/index.php

How are you all coping?


----------



## wendycat

I am sick and tired of having blood work done and never really knowing what it's for. Grrrr, just been for my FSH,TSH,Testosterone, Prolactin, oestrogen bloods today, I had a look at the request form but no clinical details so I don't really understand why I'm having these done. I _know_ I have PCOS and therefore don't ovulate regularly. I've had all these before. It's so frustrating, apart from anything, most of those tests should have been done on day 3, and I'm on day, erm. 18 or 19 I think. Useless. Sometimes i want to write the bloody forms out and take the bloods myself. I've made an appointment with my GP next Monday to get the results of the ultra sound explained and see why it is that he has requested these tests. I really hope this isn't going to hold things up.

Sorry, all I ever do is rant! Just a bit frustrated. 

Love and luck to all those having there treatment!


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hello everyone!
Sorry have been quiet over the weekend, where I live we have NO INTERNET signal - yep none at all. Our village is useless for mobile or internet!!
I can only use internet when at work!!

Well ladies I HAVE STARTED treatment!!! My lovely period arrived first thing Saturday morning, so I begun the nasal spray Sunday morning (yesterday!). Menopause here we come!! Dont you just love it!!
I rang Bourn today and I have been given dates;
My chart will now need to be adjusted - sorry!!
As you know I am on nasal spray, and then I start baseline / HRT / lining prep / progynova on 28th October. 
My first scan is on 9th November @ 2pm and then all being well my 2 little frosties will be transferred on Monday 15th November!!! Just wanna get going now and look forward to the 9th, as you say its scary as hell, but exciting!!!

Sal - Good luck for your test on Thursday - really not long for you now!! How you feeling hun?

Boofle - I hope the funeral went ok. It is so sad and my thoughts are with you hun. 
We may just bump into each other, I'll be there on the 9th Nov, but other than that they havent given me any other scan dates. They just said as I have blastocysts they will see me on the 9th Nov and transfer booked for 15th all being well!! Looking forward to when you start too!!

Jamaica - Good luck for your transfer, sorry to hear about the lining / fluid, but fingers crossed its all positive from now on!!

First timer - Any signs of period yet - bring on wednesday so you can get started!! Knicker check for you now!! We will be sniffing together then!! I have listed above my dates of sniffing / starting HRT, so our dates should be just days apart? 

Little Miss Stephy - How did your scan go today?? Did you have a nice time at Yarmouth? I presume you went to Great Yarmouth? I live near Norwich, so Yarmouth isnt that far from me. 

Jesse4ever - CONGRATS on the pupo. How you feeling?

Wendy Cat - Ranting is good!!! Bloody tests,   I hate it when the words come 'we need to do some blood tests'. As you say, you know what the problem is and you dont ovulate so why the tests? Especially as late as your dates. As you say FSH, LH etc are done round day 3, and the ovulating test is done around day 21, well they did them on those days for me!! God even now I am ranting for you ........ have you found out yet why the tests then? Do they know when you can get started with FET?   

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all doing well. We have all been like sitting ducks waiting for dates and to get started and so many people have now started / in middle of / at end of FET already!! Fingers crossed for everyone and Good Luck to all. Heres to a hopeful Oct / Nov

x x x


----------



## wendycat

Norfolk chick, Yay! Go you! OMG I'd die if i couldn't get the internet at home, I'm glued to my Mac!


I had a pelvic ultrasound a week or so back, and to me it just looked like all the others I've had. I'd been having some really bad ovary pain and thought it might be a big cyst. Any way they couldn't find my right ovary and my left one was enlarged with cysts (nowt new there) and that was it. Then few days after wards i had a phone call from the GP saying he wanted some blood tests done first thing Monday because of the scan results (of course i crapped myself thinking it was a tumour or something  ) but the tests don't seem any different to what I have had before. It's so confusing. I have to go for a thrombophilia screen tomorrow, and nobody has told me why I'm having that either   I can only assume it's something to do with the R and S protein levels I had done recently, though I haven't had the results of that either. Grrrrr. Booked in to see the GP on Monday to sort everything out, I'm at Leeds on Tuesday to discuss whether we can go ahead with FET. Grrrrrrr   LOL Thank God for this site!


Wendy


----------



## Norfolk Chick

I know Wendy, no internet is a freaking pain!! I come in to work with my pad and pen, look on here at everyones post and write them all down and then reply when no one is here!!  
I work for my dads / uncles business so it aint that bad, but still, I have someone who works with me in the office, so have to time my emails!!!

MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe how you've been treated!! So they dont even tell you about any of your results or nothing?? No wonder why you thought you had a tumor! I would!!
(I once had a white spot in my mouth - went to dentist, got rushed to hosp to oral department - with cancer pics all over the walls - only to be told I was aneamic!!)
Roll on Monday then for when you see the Doctor. Make sure you dont leave that place until you have answers!! Oh babes, we all have enough stress in our lives, let alone planks like that, that are 'apparently' doctors!! 

Ranting I know! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR indeed!!

                        

x x x


----------



## wendycat

When I spoke to the receptionist who asked me to come in for bloods I asked her if the doctor needed to see me and she said 'once he has the test results he'll be able to give you a better picture' and I'm like 'a better picture of _what_?!' So, no, I am NOT sitting about waiting and worrying, I shall go on Monday and probably find that he hasn't looked at my notes, knows nothing about me and is just repeating tests I've had a billion times before!!!

Rant over, and breeeeaaattttthhheee


----------



## jamaicababytrying

Hi Ladies

I hope you all are having a better day than I am... Well got the dreaded news earlier, my embryos did not make it through the thawing process.... So I am not sure where to go from here, I am not sure we can afford another IVF cycle right now I may have to put it all on hold for a year or so. I was praying for this time to work. I guess i always knew there was a possibility of this happening. 

I wish you all the best of luck and pray babies bless you all. For me the road has ended for now!

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## lil stephy

hey ladies im just checkin in as i have been out all day but just to let u know my  scan went really well but very uncomfortable    my linin is really good and ihave 8 small follieson the leftand 6 small follies onthe right wiv a 10mm one on the right also so i have to start the pee sticks on wednesday and got another scan on friday im sooo excited    xx

jamaicababytring  im so sorry ur embies didnt make it i hope u get u dream one day    take cares of urself xx

how is everyone else xx


----------



## wendycat

Jamaicababy- I am so sorry, you must be devastated.     


Stephy- Good luck!


----------



## lil stephy

Thanks Wendycat how r things wiv u xx


----------



## wendycat

Eugh, sick of having blood tests (Thrombophilia this morning) and desperate to get to the consult. on Tuesday so that we know whether we can go ahead with the FET! Bit hungover as well this morning   My brother gave us some home made apple wine, it's evil!


----------



## saz5

Hi Everyone, well i have been for 4 scans now and still no ovulation!!  Not surprising really as my cycles are quite long and a tiny bit inrregular so am feeling a little frustrated but just waiting on a phonecall this afternoon from st barts for results from a blood test that they took yesterday.
I just need to know what the next step is now.......i will update later.
x


----------



## lil stephy

Saz I was up at barts yesterday aswell wot time was u there?  
I have 8 small follies on my left and I think she said I have 6small on the right aswell as a 10mm one on the right also so there gonna follow that One I think so I start me pee sticks tomorrow and I have a scan on Friday I can't remember wot my linen was but she said it's good so I'm really excited now.

Hope u get goin soon Hun xx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi girlies,

Stephy - glad scan went well hun. 

Saz - hope ovulation happens soon.

Lisa - hope you are ok. hope transfer went ok.

Simone -       I am so so sorry hun. xx   

Sal - hope you are doing ok. Any symptoms??

First Timer - well first time for a lot of us hun, so we can all go   together!!!

Wendy - So sorry you are having to have all these tests, hope you get to the bottom of it all soon chick.

Norfolk - Congrats on starting TX, bet you feel better for having some dates now. 

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, I am ok, feeling a bit tired and fed up. Got lining scan on Thursday, hopefully it's thickening up nicely. Have been drinking the pineapple juice and eating the brazil nuts!!

  Nx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

Funeral went well - he had a fabulous send off. I spent most of the afternoon asleep due to mega-bad migraine, which I am still recovering from. 
Anyway, drugs arrive last Thursday & I will be sniffing Suprecur (Buserelin) then have Estraderm patches. My day 28 was today and in fine form my AF will no doubt arrive around day 30-32 (Thurs-Sat). I then ring in to Bourn Hall to confirm arrangements.

Norfolk Chick - great to see you have your dates, once I know mine we may end up at Bourn at the same time

Jamaica - I'm so sorry to hear your news, big hugs to you xx 

Sal - Hope your feeling better soon, its bad enough dealing with this without feeling rough as well

First timer - Fingers crossed your AF arrives on Wednesday

Stephy - Excellent news, I'm so excited for you xx

Jesse4ever - Hope all went well, keep us posted

Wendycat - You will end up like a pin cushion, my DH is sure they do blood tests for no aparent reason!

Saz - Its so fustrating to keep waiting, I know when I was under my local hospital waiting for me to ovulate was a nightmare, I will keep  for you

Keeley - Time just seems to stand still - I always feel as if tomorrow never comes

Mel B - Glad to see someone else on the patches, I thought it was just me being different. I wonder if the side effects/symptoms are any different from take the tablets

Princess - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx

Nylaboo - Glad to see its going well, roll on Thursday xx

Thank you for all your kind words and support, my grandad would want me to now concentrate on my baby making so his wish is my command 

Big Hugs
Boofle xx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

hope everything is going well.

stephy glad scan went well, hope u get that surge soon.

boofle, so glad all went well, and he got the send of he deserved. its exciting getting drugs aint it, u will be starting soon 

nylaboo hope the scan shows a nice thickness, any idea when ET might be?

saz how did the phone call go? at ur scans did u hvae any big follies?

wendycat  blood tests they might just as well plug us in and take whn they want, hope ur appointment goes well on thursday.

jamaicababymaking i am so sorry none made it, i hope u can sort money out to try again soon   

norfolk i am so glad u have finally started, i think i am glad i live in a town we dont hav that so much as an issue.

sal hows the 2ww not lng now for OTD how r u feeling?

keeley hows u doing  how is DR going?

How is everyone else??

AFM well i am home with my 3 blasto been getting some cramps today, is that normal anyone know? or is it just the crione gel doing it

lisa
xxx


----------



## saz5

Hi, well st barts called and they said that my bloods showed that i hadnt ovulated so that was good but they  are not sure if the 14mm follie that they can see, is possibly a cyst (i have a mild form of pcos) and if thats the case then they will put me thorugh a medicated cycle next time!  i am back up there at the end of the week and i need to cotinue to do the pee sticks. My cycle is anywhere between 32-39 days so it could still happen!
Little miss stephy - i was up there from 11.45 until abt 12.30 yesterday- how about you?
Sending you all good vibes.

sx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey thanks Jesse i hope the 2ww will b stress free for u xx

Sal I was there at bout 10:15/10:30ish and I'm up there Friday at 10  
So when will u no if u have to change to a medicated cycle?  

How is everyone else? X


----------



## saz5

Hi stephy, i am up there at 12.30 on friday.  i am not sure if they will want me to do medicated cycle next month or what but guess i will find out on friday.
oh the waiting!!!
x


----------



## nylaboo

Boofle, glad funeral went ok chick. Hope you can start sniffing soon. 

Lisa, congrats on being PUPO. OMG 3 on board, brilliant!!!      sending lots of sticky vibes. xx

Saz, hope you ovulate soon and it works out for this cycle. 

Hopefully I will get ET date on Thursday.

Nxx


----------



## Michelle*

Good evening all, I hope you don't mind me joining you so late on in the month.  I've read most of your posts over the 9 pages and very much related to things that people have said. 

Hopefully my signature introduces my background.  I haven't been on FF much (in terms of posting comments) but have tended to read threads if applicable to me and this is one of the first threads I read that I wanted to comment on. 

My details - live in Staffordshire, medicated FET, starting proxynova on 23/10, scan to check womb lining on 03/11 and hopefully FET w/c 11/10.  We have 7 frosties but I've very nervous (just like you Stephy). 

Just wanted to say hi and wish you all the very best xx

jamaciababymaking - sorry to hear the sad news hun, all the best in the future ^hug^


----------



## lil stephy

Hey Michelle and welcome  how lovely of ur sister to donate her eggs for u.  I hope ur et goes well Hun.

How is everyone?


----------



## Norfolk Chick

My god, so much has happened in just 2 days!!! I last came on here Monday and just thought I'd have a look and say hello and there are so many posts!!!!!! Everyone has been so busy.

I must start off by saying Jamaica, I am so so sorry. I am thinking of you hun and just hope that you can get some more money together soon to try again. It is so hard to have knock back after knock back. We all panic and are worried that they may not survive the thaw, this is my first FET and I have them feelings, so for it not to happen, I am just so so sorry. I hope you take care of yourself and it has been a pleasure talking to you. Good luck for the future babes.

Michelle - Hello & Welcome to the thread! We are only going to be days apart form each other. You start Prox.. on 23rd, I am starting it on 28th Oct! To have 7 frosties is great!! We are having all 3 of our embies to be thawed and hopefully 2 go back. This is a briliant place to come and chat to everyone in the same situation and its great to have cycle buddies!! 

Wendy - All we gotta do is breeeeeeeeeeeaaaaatttttheeeee!!! 
Lets hope Monday the useless pointless people may be able to shed some light on their antics!! Heres to hoping! I think your hubby is right though, I think they do just randomly take blood for no reason at all. I do hope you get to the bottom of it all and can get started soon.

Saz - Sorry to hear that as yet you haven't ovulated. But fingers crossed it will happen........... if you are still within your time frame of it happeneing. If not, when will you find out if a medicated cycle is needed? I am on medicated cycles, but as I dont ovulate naturally all my treatment has been with the help of the drugs! I just hate going on the contraceptive pill to make periods regular. As much as it annoys me, it is all being done to make the treatment successfull? Good luck with the peeing and lets hope that little surge appears!!

Nylaboo - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing how you get on. Thank you for your post to me, yeah I am feeling loads better now for starting, now wanting it to be the 28th Oct so I can start HRT. It doesn't matter where we are in cycles, we are always wanting the next step! 
I read my IVF diary that I kept and realised that anyday now my hot flushes and crazy mood swings will fall into place!!! Gonna start looking like this:  and my hubby will be like this:  best way to be I think!!! 
Good to see that you are drinking the pineapple juice and eating the brazil nuts. I drink the juice but havent tried the nuts before. What they suppossed to do?? Think I may have to buy some...........
Let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Little Miss Stephy - Great news about the lining hun. Congrats on the peeing on sticks!! Fingers crossed your surge will come soon. Do you roughly know when that will be? I dont ovulate so dont know when they roughly come! Good luck for Friday, looking forward to reading how you get on too.

Jesse4ever - Congrats on the 3 blasts. Don't know much about the crinone gel. I used it with my IVF, but I never had any cramps with it. But I also got a BFN, so it didn't really work! Have you thought about putting a wall post under the Frozen Embryo Home Page section thingy and see if anyone else had cramps? 
All I know about crinone gel is that they told me to walk about for 15mins once you've inserted it. Great when it was the summertime cos I walked around the garden, now its winter, I'm not so sure!!!  
Sorry Jesse, I meant to say my chart needs adjusting! My lining prep is now 28th Oct. Everything else is the same! Sorry!!!

Boofle - Hope your feeling better from the migraine now. Be great when you get your dates and we can compare Bourn Hall dates!! As you say we may end up theer at the same time!! Your sniffing differently to me. I'm on Syranel spray. At mo 2 sniffs in morn and 2 at night. When I start HRT on 28th it goes down to 1 sniff morn and 1 sniff evening. Is that the same with yours then? Its strange, there are so many different drugs for different people and yet they all do the same thing!!

To everyone else - sorry if I have missed you!! Hope you are all doing well

x x x


----------



## lil stephy

Hey Norfolk chick, I'm good thanks I'm not sure when I'm likely to b ovulating as my cycles r all over the place so it's just a waiting game for me but now I'm on the sticks at least I'm goin the right way  

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

hiya girl,


i have be lurking but not posting as i don't start FET until the 20th and you girls were all rolling along    still waiting for my drugs to turn up as its nearly the weekend and i start injections wednesday morning! oh well, eveything is a wait with TX isn't it!


kisses to all


----------



## Michelle*

Hi again, 

Thank you for your welcome.  

Stephy - Yes, my sister has very kindly gone through egg collection (injections, working full time, caring for her 13 months old) all whilst packing to emigrate to Austraila (within 1 month she went, a close call!)  She had always said she'd donate from when I was first diagnosed, so it was lovely for her to see it through before she went to the other side of the world and i think she felt quite liberated by it all.  It's a shame she isn't here to see me through the next few weeks - I need her support! I've been very "up and down" at the min, excited but nervous, scared and emotional all in 3!  How are you feeling about it all?  I'm not sure if it is because I'm currently not taking anything (progynova starts week on Sat) so my body has no estrogen at all (menopausal) so I'm going through the heart flushes, headaches, not sleeping etc.  but also feeling quite down too, so not sure if related. 

Norfolk Chick - thank you for your kind words.  Your post was the one that made me say hello as I saw you were starting proxy within a few days.  Fingers crossed for you hun and hopefully all 3 embies will be great.  I'm a little confused on the thawing process as they haven't told me how many will be thawed, I have been told elsewhere that it will be thread - would this be 2 or 3?  Are you currently taking anything between now and 28/10 when you start progy?

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## still a mum

hi every1 sorry for lack of personals but have limited time today x just to let you all know that i had my nurses pre treatment today and i am just waiting for af to arrive now so i can start suprefact x they said because of my previous miscarriages they r going to put me on prednisolone as well but will not start that till 1st scan x

hope you are all well x will do personals tomorrow x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Morning Michelle - I'm pleased that you have joined this post! It is so nice to have people to go through this with, especially when there's only days apart from eachother.
Yep, I too am going through the menopausal stage!! I have currently on Syranel (nasal spray). When I was on it with IVF I had hot flushes in the evenings and I only had a couple of strange mood swings (felt like dreams afterwards!). But I suffer more with tiredness and just no energy! When I get home from work I literally cook tea and then thats it, I go to bed and thats me for the evening! 
Saying that, this time round I am feeling more ****ty and peed off all the time!! But when I started the injections with IVF it all went away, so I'm hoping when I start proxy it will do the same!
I have suffered a lot with headaches this time round and yesterday I was on paracetamol!

I'm not sure what your clinic meant by 'the thread'. I only had 3 embies frozen so for us it was the case that all 3 had to be thawed. As I am diabetic, I should only be allowed to have 1 embie back at a time due to high risks with pregnancy and diabetes, however as my control is super fab and proven that, they are letting me have 2. 
If you want to know more on your embies, I would ask the clinic next time you speak to them. I'm sure they roughly know how many they will be thawing and can give you more info on it. 

I think it's such a wonderful thing for your sister to donate. When my useless GP (at the time, but changed since then as they were truely hopeless and unsupportive!) told me I was infertile, they told me I didnt have any eggs. (this however was wrong - I do have eggs I just dont ovulate!) So my sister said to me she would give me her eggs. I cried! I was so shocked that she offered. My sister HATES kids and never wants them! I asked her why she never had a hyster.... but she said she wouldnt have it done incase I ever needed anything (because of my diabetes). So I kinda know how it feels to haev the support of a truely wonderful sister! 
It is such a shame that your sister had moved so very far away (my hubbys uncle moved to Aussie last year!) especially when you are going through tx without her. I'm sure she feels sad by it all too and if you ever need any support - us ladies are all here for you!!

Seems we have quite a few similarites!! 

I know its wrote somewhere on her so apologies for asking again, where you having your tx?

Love me x x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Keeley - Hey! I wondered how things were going for you? The 20th will soon be here babes, only 1 week to go and you will be well away!! You getting excited now?

Hope you get your drugs soon, keep us informed on everything!

x x x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Just thought;

Good luck for today SAL, thinking of you x x x


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Well it's another    for me. I'm just trying to look forward now, follow up is booked for the 25th October so not long to wait. It was our last chance on the NHS, so having to go private, I'm hoping to start d/r end of December beginning of January if all goes to plan. Thanks for all your support   .

Hope your scan goes well today Stephy

Congrats on being PUPO Lisa   

Hope everyone else is doing well   .
salx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Sal, I am so very very sorry. My thoughts are completely with you.  
I'm sorry to hear that was the last NHS go & I hope on the 25th Oct, you can get some info on the private goes. Its good you dont have too long to wait and can focus on that appointment.

I wish you all the very best, Take Care of yourself.

x x x


----------



## keeley ;-)

Oh Sal i am so sorry hon. cant imagin how u must be feeling. keep your chin up hon


----------



## wendycat

Really sorry Sal,


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies.


Keeley - that is so nice that your sister offered to do that, it's so kind. 


Stillamum- oooh exciting! Come on AF!


Michelle - welcome! It must be really hard to have your sister so far away, especially after she has given you such a wonderful gift!


Stephy - Good luck! It's so annoying when your body just does it's own thing! I get really frustrated with the sheer randomness!


Nylaboo - That is really exciting! 


Jesse - wow 3! Congrats on being pupo!     


Boofle - so glad the funeral went well    


AFM - I keep thinking about Tuesday's consult. and wondering what they are going to say, i so want to get on and go on my next cycle but I think it might be cutting it a bit fine. Phooey. I just want to get on with it!!


Wendy


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies, how is everyone today,

wendy i was just reading ur signture i am so sorry about ur little one, she will be looking down on u now and helping you  2 days to go, not long hun.

sal i know i have said it on the other forum i am sorry but so glad r looking forward, we will see u get that bfp      

keeley 1 week to go and i will see u go through EC and et AND GET UR bfp EEEEK.

still a mum an af dance for you      ****   

hello and welcome michelle, hope to see u get ur BFP real soon xxx

norfolk chick u start the day my son turn 21, the 28th, that aint that long away now 

nylaboo how was ET??

saz and stephy good luck with ur scans tomorrow.

will do more personas later

AFM had really bad cramps earlier but tey have died down, i still dont know or have any feelings if its worked or not.

lisa
xxx

will do more personals later


----------



## lil stephy

Sal I'm so sorry huni I hope ur ok xx

How is everyone else?

As for me I feel like poo I have a rotten cold, huge headache and spots . I just cant b ill.
Also Im worried about my pee sticks, the one I did yesterday was a very noticeable line and it showed up straight away but today's one took ages to show and still very hard to c.  I'm hopin I haven't had an early surge I did email barts but no one has got back to me. So I just hope tomorrows scan shows everything is still on track.  Sorry for the lil rant xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hello everyone!

Just thought I would wish everyone a good weekend. Today is last time I have access to internet until Monday! 

Little Miss S - How was your scan today? Have they managed to shed any light to your pee sticks?

Jesse - Sorry to hear you have had some cramping, I hope it has all stayed down and you are feeling much better?

AFM - I am in sleepymood now, yep drugs def kicking in for me and menopause is certainly here!! Done my sniffing at 8pm, went to bed at 8:20pm, was alseep by 8:45pm, hubby woke me up to do diabetic injection, infact I was that sleepy he had to help me! Woke up at 7am this morning!! Planning to see my cousin tomorrow, might do a little shopping trip, but I have said I need to be home in the aftermnoon before my sleepyness kicks in!
Today feeling very tired and a bit ....... blar!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Take Care everyone x x x


----------



## lil stephy

Hey Norfolk chick  well I'm now back from me scan and i have 9 small follies on one side and 10 small on the the other and I have a 10mm and 11mm, but because the pee sticks r coming out all different colours Leona (the nurse) took me bloods to check if I have ovulated already as she says i could have even tho I have more follies  so I'm just waiting for her call. I have a scan booked for Monday aswell. 

I still feel really poo 
I stunk the clinic out wiv me vic's rub lol

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girlies,
Wow what a productive group we are, its all go 

Firstly, Sal I'm sorry to hear your news but at least your follow-up is not too far away - will be thinking of you  xx

Congrats Jesse4ever - happy nurturing xx

Hope you feel better soon Stephy and hope the scan goes well on Monday.

It seems most of us are waiting for one thing or another so big  to you all.

AFM my AF arrived on Thursday  so started sniffing on Friday (2 sniffs three times a day) and Bourn Hall will ring me w/c 01.11.2010 to book 1st scan. They have said that I will start my HRT patches on 04.11.2010. No side effects raised their ugly head yet!! Once I get my dates I'll let you know Norfolk Chick.

Sorry not got round to saying hi to everyone but spreading baby dust to you all xx



Boofle xx


----------



## Michelle*

Happy weekend everyone!

Still a mum - hope AF comes soon hun x

Wendycat - hi and thanks for the welcome.  my sister is a gem bless her.  Hope Tuesday's consult goes well 

Sal - sorry to hear the news.  Hope the appointment on 25th goes ok for you

Stephy - just what you need is a cold / flu when you are going through this.  good luck for monday hun x

Norfolk chick - we do have lots of similarities haven't we!  I'm at Liverpool Womens Hospital for treatment as that was where my sister lived so we requested that hospital as it was easier for my sister to pop in for her treatment.

Jesse - hope your cramps have calmed down now

AFM - We hve had the strangest 24 hours.  I had some swabs done at my GP surgery back in September as I thought i had a thrush and/or urine infection when I came back from holiday, and after the swabs everything kinda cleared up on its own.  The GP surgery called me a week last friday and booked an appointmennt for the results which I've been worrying about all week.  So I went yesterday, thinking it would be just something like a water infection or they'd found something wrong with my hormones and she told me I had chalmydia.... I mean, I am mortified.  Thank god my partner and I trust each other unconditionally and we both went together.  Basically she said it can stand dormant for years (we've been together over 5) and I'm ashamed to admit I had unsafe sex in my 'younger' days and never got tested and so did my chap.  I was mortified ladies and then scared ****less last night that we may not be able to have FET and have messed it all up.  My GP has treated me (4 tablets taken today and that's it) and my chap needs to go to the GUM clinc (and obviously we can't hve unprotected sex which with my menopausal symptoms at the minute, isn't a 'top' priority).  I just can't believe it ladies and I can't tell my family.  WtF - i know we do silly things when we're younger, but when I got screened at the hospital (i.e. HIV / hepititis etc) I just assumed they looked at everything but my GP has said they can only test for chlamyida via a swab.  

Sorry for ranting but I geninuley can't believe it


----------



## still a mum

hi michele x i really feel 4 u hun, its scary that these things can lay doormant for so long x im sure if u have been treated there is no problem with having FET so dont worry about that hun x hope ur dp gets himself treated soon so u dont have 2 worry about things x

boofle: thats gr8 news that u have started sniffing hun x fingers crossed for a successful outcome x

little miss stephy hope u scan goes well and that your cold clears up soon x


norfolk chick hope the sniffing is going ok and sending u energetic vibes x

jesse4ever: thanks for the af dance! made me lol! hope the cramping has eased but im sure thats a good sign hun x fingers crossed x

wendycat thx hun and i will be thinking of u on tuesday x

sal: so sorry to hear your news hun x hope your next treatment in dec/jan comes round quickly for you x 

hello 2 anyone i have missed x hope u r all well x

afm: i missed a call from the drugs company today so will have 2 ring them mon about delivery of drugs! i just thought as well i think my treatment will roll into november as i cant start the injections until cd21 of my next cycle   so i guess i should be in FET in NOV but i want to stay here for a while lol i like u ladies!!!!

hope u all enjoy your weekend x


----------



## Michelle*

Thanks Still-a-mum, I'm praying FET can still happen.  My partner is going to the GUM clinic Monday.  I was up at 4.30am this morning googling on my phone for nearby clinics / private tests etc.  I'm also hoping that in a few months time I can look back at the last 24 hours and laugh (at the moment I'm just stressed by it all)... i think it is the shock more than anything (even the GP joked and said my chap would be queuing up with 17 year olds at the clinic). 

Thanks again for your words of encouragement and you should of course stop on this post; I hope you sort your drugs out on Monday  xx


----------



## still a mum

thanks michelle, that was nice of the doctor to put ur partner at ease! cheeky more like as if ur dp isnt worried enough about going now he is going to more nervous as he will be 1 of the older 1's there, just put him at ease and say that they will all think he is a stud lol!

seriously thou its gd that the problem has been found as these things left untreated can cause much worse problems in the future x 

and dont feel embarrassed, lots of my friends have been treated for chlamydia, including 1 who had only slept with 1 person after being with him for over a year and they r still together now, unfortunately these things are quite common x


----------



## sheps

Hi 

Wondered if I could join you lovely ladies?  I am due to have FET in December.  At my clinic they batch you in by getting you to take the pill.  This will be when AF starts which is due next weekend.  Even though this will be my 4th treatment it will be my first FET.  I use to do lots to prepare for full cycles like drink milk, water, folic acid, high protein diet, brazil nuts, DHEA, chinese herbs, chinese diet which excluded some dairy products, reflexology,  hypnotherapy CDs, acupuncture.  I can't remember which things helped what stage!  Has anyone got any tips for what I should be doing for an FET please as I can't think straight and don't want to muck it up cos this is my one and only attempt to have child number 2.

Thanks
Sheps
x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hello Ladies!

How are we all at the start of this week?

Little Miss S - How are you? How did the scan go today? Hoping it all went well and the surge has risen its head??

Boofle - Congrats on starting the sniffing!! Once you get yoru dates, let me know. I cant believe that we are on completely different drugs!! Let me know your dates when you speak to Bourn.

Michelle - Sorry to hear about the Chalmydia, but at least they have spotted it now rather than later on and more probs can occur. How did your partner go today? Fingers crossed it all went ok. Great news that they have given you meds for it and hopefully it wont have any delays on FET.

Still a mum - Thank you for your energetic vibes!! I am actually finding I am having less hot flushes than when I had IVF and its more Freezing coldness. I just cant get warm 
How did you go with speaking to the clinic about getting your drugs? Any luck? Hope so!!

Sheps - Hello & welcome! I too went on the contraceptive pill before starting FET (and also with teh IVF). Sorry I cant help on what to advise on eating / drinking with FET as this too is my first round of it. All I drink is the pineapple juice and people do mention Brazil nuts, but I don't knwo what thats suppossed to do! My god, you have certainly been eating / drinking all the herbs etc that are available! No wonder you are confused on what has helped what!! Its confusing to understand what you should eat / drink etc. 
With IVF I also stopped caffine (well, I drunk decaf tea and decaf coke - dont drink coffee anyway!)
Where you having your treatment?

Jesse - How you

Well, I will be back on tomorrow, 
Hope everyone had a lovely day

x x


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

hello ladies

Norfolk chick i am ok hun, hanging in there 

here is an list if u want adding or ur details have changed please let me know


NAME LOCATION PROTOCOL LINING PRRP ET OTD RESULTSalleicesternatural14/02/1014/10  jesse4everlondonnatural16/911/1025/10   saz5londonnatural23/9??  Stephycolchesternatural1/10??   nylabooWolverhamptonmedicated5/10?? norfolk chickCambridgeMedicated22/1015/1129/11 HoneybearWiltshire Medicated22/10???boofleToddingtonMedicated1/11?? keeleycolchestermedicated9/1125/119/12 still a mum??????wendycatLeeds???????????????????


----------



## lil stephy

Hey Norfolk chick, my scan wasn't good  my lining is getting thinner and my follies r disappearing so they did more bloods and they will ring when they have the results but I'm not holding out much hope. The pee sticks I have been doin haven't showed any surge so I'm very confused. There thinking bout startin me on a HRT cycle  just have to wait an c now x
Hope ur ok tho x
How is everyone?


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Jesse - Glad your still hanging in there hun, 1 week down, 1 to go hey?!!!
I am sorry, but my chart needs changing! SORRY!!  
My lining prep starts 28th Oct. (i guessed the 22nd, but I was wrong). If you could change it to the 28th, would appreciate it, thanks!
Hope you keep calm and keeping that embie all safe and warm!

Little Miss - So Sorry your scan didn't go well. Big hug for you  
When will you know for certain what they are gonna do? I just hope they dont leave you hanging. I know your gonna have to wait if you need to go on HRT, but at least you will know your body will be working to the drugs. My thoughts are with you at the mo and I   that the clinic gets it sorted.
If you start on HRT cycle, when will you be starting this? I presume on your next period?
I'm ok thanks, just keep sniffing until the 28th When I decrease the amount of sniffs and start the HRT. 

LOve to all x x


----------



## lil stephy

They should ring me back tonight to tell me the results so all depends on that really. But I have a scan booked for Wednesday.  But if they do want to start me on HRT cycle I'm not sure when I will start that. My day 21 will b on Thursday so I just don't no xx

I'm glad ur doin ok Hun xx


----------



## nylaboo

Hiya girlies,

Stephy - so sorry to hear scan wasn't good. I know it's a pain but hopefully when they put you on meds it will sort you out! And hopefully they might start you this cycle if day21 isn;t til Thursday.  

Norfolk - hope your not getting too many nasty side effects from sniffing.

Lisa - hope you are doing ok and not going too    on the 2WW!

Michelle - sorry to hear of your shock! We were all naughty when we young, if only we knew then what we know now eh?! Hope you can still go ahead with FET chick. 

Still a Mum - Hope you have got your drugs sorted out.

Sheps - I did everything for my first IVF cycle. This time round I guess I am a bit more laid back about it all and kind of the attitude whatever will be, will be. But I am currently drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts to try and help thicken womb lining. 

Boofle - hope your not getting any nasty side effects. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

AFM, going for another lining scan tomorrow and then will get date for ET, should be Friday or Sat. Then it will be chill out time!

  Nxxx


----------



## lil stephy

Thanks nylaboo, they have rang me and it says I haven't ovulated so I got to go up Friday now i instead of Wednesday but there still confused there self bout wots goin on so i will just have to wait to c wot that shows. So i will miss day 21 this month but it don't matter cz they always start me on day 2 of cycles.

Hope ur scan goes ok for u, its fab that u could b pupo by the weekend x

Xxx


----------



## princess31

Hi ladies, I'm really sorry that I'm useless at posting my updates, the Internet is useless where I live!! arrghhhh! I've been checking everyone's posts and I think you're all amazing and strong, this site has been my godsend during my treatments and the dreaded 2ww!! After 6 years of trying we finally got our BFP!! Still in shock!! Full fat milk and Brazil nuts!! I just hope and pray that beanie or beanies stay with us! Big hugs to all, don't ever give up xxxxxx


----------



## still a mum

princess31 thats great news huge    x 

jesse4ever i am having treatment in london if you dont mind updating thanks hun x

little miss stephie gd luck for friday hope u get good news x


nylaboo gd luck 4 tomorrow x

norfolk chick u r welcome babe x hope u warm up soon x

hello 2 any1 i have missed x

afm couldnt get through to drugs place today  will try again tomorrow x


----------



## lisa_A

still a mum do u know any dates yet hun

what clinic r u at

nylaboo good luck with ur scan hun 

princess congrats on ur bFP 

nolfork chick i ahve 5 days to go, not very + tho 

boofle i hope u dont get no side effetc hun i have had none 

Lisa
xxx


----------



## still a mum

hi hun im at homerton hospital and i am waiting for af then will start suprecur on cd21 so not sure yet although i am having cramps today so maybe the af dance worked? fingers crossed x


----------



## Michelle*

Morning all, sorry I haven't been on for a few days, been a little crazy   

Stephy - sorry about your scan and lining hunny, try and stay +ve and good luck with your scan tomorrow   

Still a mum - hope your cramps wear off.  Let us in on your secret AF dance please?! 

Sheps - welcome to the group, I'm new to this too.  All the best with your cycle hun (and ditto on eating pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts to thicken womb lining)

Jesse - sending a big hug, carry on hanging in there xx   

Norfolk chick - thanks for support.  DP has sent off for a private test instead of going to clinic - he can't get time off work tbh so this option is better.  fingers crossed he is ok and can be treated.   

Nylaboo - good luck today. fingers cross everything is ok for you   

Princess - congrats on BFP, I'm praying for you that little beanie(s) stay put too!   

AFM I'm looking forward to starting my progynova on Saturday, these hot flushes are driving me mad!   The infection has been treated (I can't even bring myself to say the word!) and as far as I'm concerned thats it now, DP will be treated too and it shouldn't have an effect on the FET in a few weeks.  Had news on Sunday my best friend is 11 weeks pregnant.  I'm sorry happy for her but I have to admit there was a pang of jealousy there   - here's hoping it is me in a few weeks.  At work yesterday another friend tells me she is too pregnant, not planned and she doesn't know what to do.   I can of course only be supportive for her and she was worried about telling me to, but I'm glad she has.  

A friend of mine called last night; he and his wife have just gone through IVF full cycle and have just found out it hasn't worked at the end of their 2ww   .  I spoke to him last night and he is gutted, I didn't know what to say really, suppose I appreciate him confiding in me and encouraged him not to give up.  His wife is devastated and I think he was staying strong for her; just brings home to me what may or may not happen.  Finally, my nan was rushed in to hospital last night - she is on HDU being treated for a chest infection.  Hoping she'll be ok as she is suppose to be coming on hol with us this saturday, bless her, she is 83 and a tough cookie so fingers crossed she'll be ok.  Like I say, crazy few days!   

Sending love a light to all  xxxxx


----------



## Michelle*

Jesse - here's my details:

NAME        LOCATION        PROTOCOL      LINING PRRP      ET    
Michelle    Staffordshire  medicated        03/11                      08/11

Think this is right - lining PRRP is that first scan to check womb lining  ? xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Good morning!

Princess31 - CONGRATS girl!!! I am so happy for you, finally your BFP! I   beanie(s) stay nice and snug for the next 9months.  

Michelle - I hope your ok. I hate it when people just randomly come up to me and say 'guess what, I'm pregnant' or someone comes up and says 'I've just heard the best news, so & so are expecting'. It completely breaks you. I dont mind girlies in our situation tell me they are preg coz obviously we have all been through the mill and to hear someone getting a positive just gives you that little bit of hope that it could work. 
I had to go to a Christening a few weeks back (my brother in laws baby) and no word of a lie every single female in that room had a baby under 6 months (and many that was there 2nd child). It is just so so hard. I ended up leaving and bursting into tears.
My hubby is finding it all very hard, like your friend, my hubby very rarely breaks down infront of me coz he says he has to be strong for me. All of his mates have recently had newborns (literally every single one). 3 Weeks ago a friend of his came up to him and said, whats it like going through infertility coz me and my wife may have to go through it as she cant fall preg. A WEEK LATER, he came up to my hubby and said, guess what? She's preg!' I was gobsmacked.
As you say, you wanna be pleased for people, but when you are in the infertility rollercoaster, our feelings just overrun the happiness for others and we all break down and it brings it all home.

A failed IVF is just so heartbreaking. I didn't think I would be as bad as I was. It took me a good 2 - 3 weeks to finally be able to talk about it. Still today my voice wobbles when I speak about it. All you can do is be there for her and plus as you are in the same kinda situation as her, she will appreciate it. Its people who dont have a clue and 'try' and be there that gets me. i.e. my step mum told me the day I had a m/c, she came round my house, I was in complete tears and she says 'look you need to spend time with the babies more (i.e. my step nieces)'. I just lost my baby & shes telling me that! 
Its gonna be a hard time for your friend, but she will get through it, it just takes a bit of time.
I'm dreading the 2ww with FET. I know I was a complete emotionally wreck with a failed IVF and I just know I'll be the same if this fails. I just gotta take each day as it comes. I think thats all we can do. 1 day at a time.

I am so sorry to hear about your nan. My god, you have had a   few days. I really hope she gets better and can come on hol with you. If she's a tough cookie, hopefully it wont take her long to get better.  

To everyone else I have missed, I am sorry and I hope you are all ok.

Anyone having scans etc today: GOOD LUCK!
Anyone waiting for AF: Hope they come soon
Anyone in their 2ww: Hope you are all keeping nice and relaxed!

x x x


----------



## lil stephy

Hey girls Michelle it sounds like ur goin through a lot at the mo Hun and it's normal to feel jealous, 
I hope ur Nan is ok xx 

Hey Norfolk chick xx

Hey still a mum xx

Hey Jesse xx

Hope ur ok xx


----------



## Michelle*

Thanks Norfolk chick and stephy, indeed there is lots going on! I'm looking forward to my week away this Saturday! And starting my progy! Going to see nan tonight - thanks for ur best wishes ladies xx


----------



## lisa_A

NAME LOCATION PROTOCOL LINING PRRP ET OTD RESULTSalleicesternatural14/02/1014/10  jesse4everlondonnatural16/911/1025/10   saz5londonnatural23/9??  Stephycolchesternatural1/10??   nylabooWolverhamptonmedicated5/10?? norfolk chickCambridgeMedicated28/1015/1129/11 HoneybearWiltshire Medicated22/10???boofleToddingtonMedicated1/11?? MichelleStaffordshiremedicated3/118/11? keeleycolchestermedicated9/1125/119/12 still a mumLondon?????wendycatLeeds???????????????????

OK chart updates if anything wrong please let me know

lisa
xxx


----------



## sheps

Hi

Thanks for all the advice on pineapple juice and brazil nuts.  Did brazil nuts last time but not pineapple cos could not remember which one to avoid - concentrated or non concentrated!

Princess - congrats on BFP, you must be thrilled.

Jesse - not sure of dates yet until AF arrives.

Norfolk chick - my clinic is Plymouth.  Completely understand where you are coming from with friends.  I have just had to listen to someone at baby group saying they think they have fertility problems cos it has been 3 months of trying so far when last time it took 6 weeks.  She knew I had had IVF.  So insensitive especially since she is a breast feeding peer supporter, you would think she had been trained in counselling, she is also a nurse.  I couldn't believe it.  It has been suggested I train to be a peer supporter but I would not be able to handle all the new babies if my FET does not work.  Given the clinic stats my chances are 0% as the 2008 stats show nobody of my age has got pregant with a FET.  Feel it is just a process I have to go through.  

Michelle - so sorry to hear about your nan.  I know what it is like.  I was closer to my nan than anyone else and she passed away last month at the age of 96.  If she is strong like you say I am sure she will be fine.   

Hi to everyone else that I have missed.

Sheps
x


----------



## wendycat

Hello Ladies, 


Finally waded through three pages with my notebook!


Sheps- Welcome and good luck!   


Nylaboo - Good luck for transfer!   


Princess- Wow! Congratulations!!  


Stillamum- Sorry you missed the delivery, do they let you know when they are coming? I put my mum down as an alternative address, but think I've put her address down wrong!  


Stephy - ope you're feeling better, sorry about your scan results. What happens now? Good luck for Friday.  


Norfolk - The drugs can make you feel like poo, hope you feel better soon. 


Boofle - Good luck!   


Michelle- Sorry to hear about all the preggers people around you, it's a real blow isn't it. Lots of people get Chlamydia, thank goodness it has been spotted and treated XX


AFM- Been for my consult. today, it went well, I've to phone when AF arrives (any day) to book in for my nurse appointment and baseline scan. So happy, especially since they've decided we can have it on the NHS (relief!)


Hope you're all well.


Can you put me down as medicated on the list please? Thanks


Wendy


----------



## lil stephy

Hey wendycat I'm just waiting to c wot Friday brings, I may just have to forget this cycle and start on next af wiv medicated. I knew something like this would happen tho now I wish that I had just ask for medicated in the 1st place oh well.

Hope ur ok and that af turns up for soon Hun xx


----------



## wendycat

Stephy, you must be so frustrated, so sorry.


I hope AF turns up soon too. Knowing my luck it will be late this month.  


XXX


----------



## nylaboo

Evenin' Ladies,

Stephy - good luck for Friday, hope you get some good news chick. 

Wendy - great news about funding and that you are starting soon.

Sheps - pineapple juice is the not from concentrate type.

Lisa - not long to go now hun, keep positive   .

Michelle - hope your hot flushes are calming down! Also hope your Nan is better and you have a lovely holiday. Where abouts in Staffordshire are you? I am in Wolverhampton.

Still a mum - hope you have sorted your drugs out.

Princess -      Huge congrats hun, keep us updated. I hope you are the first BFP of many on this thread. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing ok.

Went for scan this afternoon. Lining was thick enough - 8.4mm. But Dr said he wants it to get a bit denser as putting in 2 blasts, So I stop Suprecur (hurrah   ) and carry on with Oestrogen. Got another scan on Friday and then hopefully start on pessaries (yuk) ready fot ET next Tues/Wed. So just need a little more time to get it nice for my little embies!
Have felt really poo today. Soooo tired and weepy   . Bloody drugs and hormones!
Anyway whinge over!
Take care all,
Nxx


----------



## Michelle*

Morning ladies, 

Nylaboo - glad ur lining is thick and there is a 'plan' for the next few days.  Good luck for ET next week, keep us updated.  Sorry to hear you are weepy too, I was like that last weekend and then this week   I just feel nigly if that is a word, unrested perhaps, causing minor arguments with DP  .  Hot flushes are still there, driving me mad   !

Norfolk chick - thanks for sharing ur story about friends, it's nice to hear other people feel the same.  Technically this is my first round of IVF as ED from sister in May probably doesn't count, however I was still gutted when they said they couldn't transfer and they had to freeze the little embies, but I do try and look at it that it wasn't meant to be at that time.   

Sheps - I really hope this works for you hunny, it is ashame the stats aren't good for your clinic.  And thanks again for understanding about the friends thing, I was feeling a bit of a bad person for not being as happy for my friend and I should be.  Suppose it is only natural to feel a pang of jealousy 

Wendycat - glad to hear you have NHS funding, that's probably a big weight of your mind.  We're saving like made just in case this round doesn't work as that will be it for us on NHS

Stephy - I really feel for you hunny, you must be soooo frustrated with this now.  Fingers cross for Fri and try and stay +ve.  Sending big hugs     

AFM - saw nan last night, she look so old in HDU, all wired up to different things.  But apparently she is doing well and maybe out of HDU tomorrow and transferred to a ward   .  She woke up for a little bit, enough to tell me that she was really disappointed she couldn't come on holiday with us this weekend, bless her.  Then she told us all to go home and that she wanted to sleep!! lol.  Counting down to my hol and taking progy = only 3 more sleeps. Plan is to be nice and relaxed next week so that when I return to work w/c 1.11.10 I won't feel stressed and then w/c 08.11.10 hopefully FET!!  That's the plan ladies!

We must all try and relax, stress is the last thing that we want.  I'm trying to take anything that comes our way as a little hurdle that must be overcome.  I pray it all works out for us all                


Hi to anyone I've missed 
Love and light xxxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy

mornin all

michelle ur lil trip away sounds lovely where u goin?


----------



## Michelle*

We're only going to Devon, we go every year but we love it.  My DP has been there every year since he was a little lad.  We've changed from a cottage this year a little away from sea to a sea view apartment.  Can't wait as I plan to do absolutely NOTHING!  Looking forward to lying in, yummy naughty breakfasts and little walks along the sea front.  It will be bloody freezing (always is as we always go half term week in Oct as my DP is a teacher) but hey, I'll take my biggest jumpers and wrap up warm!!  We also have our best mates coming and DP's sister/husband and 2 little un's (they are in seperate apartments thank god as the little 3 year old is a terror!!!!) xxxx


----------



## lil stephy

awwww bless, well freezin or notit sounds fab hunso enjoy those walks and naughty brekkies   xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girlies,

Only a quickie as at work and lots of people around.

Fantasic news for Princess - lets hope its the start of many more

Nice to see Still a Mum and Nylaboo are on Suprecur as well as me - to date I've not really had any major side effects - keeping fingers crossed none arrive!

Excellent news Wendycat on your next cycle being NHS

Glad to see things are settling down Michelle, this time last year I had an abnormal smear test result whch showed a high grade of pre-cancerous cells present. I was told that IVF would not start until I had a clear result - at the time I felt like the world was against me but apart from having smears every year for the next nine years I was able to proceed. As you say you will look back on this and smile. I hope all works out well, as I'm sure it will.

AFM - still sniffing and do not appear to be suffering (yet!) roll on first week of November for next phase.

Sorry its short & sweet but ....

Good luck to all having scans before the weekend
Wishing any AF's to arrive when they should
And happy nurturing to any ET's.

Love & Best Wishes

Boofle xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Morning All!!

Michelle - Your hol sounds just what you need, a nice relaxing break before FET. The calmer you are the better. Easier said than done, I know!!

I hope everyone is doing ok, I see people are waiting for scans & periods to start etc, hope all goes well with everyone and keep us updated!!

I have a questions to ask everyone; BRAZIL NUTS! How many (roughly) should be eaten a day? Need to go invest in some bags ready for next week when I start Proxy. Plan to eat them a few days before start Prox. Just dont know how many you should eat a day Never heard that Brazil Nuts are suppossed to help, first tiem for everything!!
Pineapple juice all stocked up!!!!

Love me x x x


----------



## lisa_A

Norfolk chick it's the selenium in them that is suppose to help lining and implantation, I ate around 3 to 5 day.

Boofle November ain't that far now, just Halloween will be here b4 we know it, so not long to go, hope u don't get any side effects Hun.

Michelle sounds just perfect Hun, freezing or not, a break is a break, I would certainly go and on the sea front too 

Hello steeply, how Hun?

Howis everyone else, only so far I can go back on iPad.

Lisa
Xxxx


----------



## saz5

Hi everyone,

sorry havent been in touch, ive just been waiting to see what was gonna happen.  I finally had a surge on Monday night so contacted st barts yesterday and it seemed like ages until they got back to me and then i had a phone call to say 'right we have booked you in for your embryo transfer on saturday at 11am' i was out to lunch so unable to really talk about it but shocked is what springs to mind as i thought that they would want me to go up for another scan etc but no.
so that is that......all being well 'praying' that i will have some little beans on board come saturday afternoon. i was a little panicky last night as it was bringing back so many memories from before and now i have my 1 year old to take care off, i am so worried about the lifting etc that i have to do with her.  Guess i just have to be sensible.
positive vibbes to everyone.
sx


----------



## lil stephy

Saz that's fab news huni yippee Saturday u will b pupo xx


----------



## wendycat

Hello


Saz5- Yay! You'll be PUPO before you know it! Good luck!


Norfolk - I don't even like brazil nuts. Unless they're covered in chocolate of course. Everything is better when it's covered in chocolates. I'm talking all the vits on angelbump's fertility protocol, anyone else doing that?


Boofle- Nice that you're not suffering too much, there's enough stress with IF treatment without all the symptoms from drugs!


Michelle- Sounds wonderful! Lucky you! I could use a break myself. Maybe after this cycle.


Nylaboo- sorry you're feeling so rotten, not long to go now and you'll be PUPO!




Lisa- Hello!


AFM - Still no sign of AF   Come on already! I have a rotten hangover today, I decided that last night would be my last drinking and eating rubbish food until the end of treatment, but felt so rotten today that I've stuffed my face with brie. Ah well, from tomorrow I am in super health phase must start preparing my spare womb for the little embies (please, please, please let them thaw!)


Hope everyone is well


Wendy


----------



## lil stephy

Mornin wendycat hope af shows up soon xx


----------



## wendycat

Obsessive knicker checking today, I keep getting AF cramps, but nothing as yet.    I'm so impatient.


----------



## 2Angels

Hi everyone new here signing papers for FET 2 nov so hoping to get started again soon have 5 frosties praying the make it through the thaw.


----------



## wendycat

Hi 2angels


Just read your signature, so sorry for your loss XXX


I only have two frosties, I have everything crossed that one of them makes it! Good luck with your cycle    


Wendy


----------



## 2Angels

Thanks wendycat

See you have been through same sort of thing it's so hard when do you start treatment all the best of luck xx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey 2angles I'm so sorry for ur loss Hun and really hope this go works for u xx


----------



## wendycat

It is hard.  


I'm just waiting for AF to show up then I can phone the clinic for my baseline scan and to see the nurse.   


When do you start?


----------



## 2Angels

Thanks little miss stephy
See you have had a loss as well so many in same boat but you always think you are on your own are you starting treatment again when. xx

Wendycat
Just signing forms 2 nov 1-3 months wait so prob after Christmas all the best at your next appointment won't be long for you now. xx


----------



## wendycat

A fresh start in the new year then, good luck!   


Hoping I will be ringing the clinic by tomorrow.


----------



## still a mum

af has arrived! i have rang the clinic today to let them know so i should be starting suprecur on 10th november! i dont think ET will be until dec at least as i am sure i have 2 inject for at least 4 wks? just glad i am back on the path to a BFP! PMA! lol!

my drugs are being delivered on friday...... bit scared now its happening....last chance saloon lol! but i have faith x

Wendy cat   AF arrives today then we should be around the same time? it would be nice to have u as a cycle buddy x

2 angels hope form signing all goes well and u can start tx again soon hun x sorry for your losses x i also have experienced losing babies and know how devestating the whole thing is as well as having difficulties ttc x


hello to every1 else im going to read back a few pages now and attempt to do more personals in a bit x


----------



## lil stephy

Ur right at the time u just feel like it's just u but in fact there are loads of couples out there that go through the same thing which is so sad. Just when u think everything is ok and will b ok u get knocked AGAIN.

But we will have better luck Hun and we will get there  we have to keep positive and strong xx

I'm on a natural FET right now but it's not goin to well, I have next scan on Friday and that will b make r break time. I may have to start an HRT cycle. Just hope I'm a very late ovulator and that my womb thickens up, and my follies stop disappearing on me.  

Lol I think my bodie has it in for me xX


----------



## 2Angels

Best of luck still a mum on your next cycle hoping to see some good news from you all soon xx


----------



## 2Angels

Little miss stephy   everything works out for you i will be watching out for your posts xx


----------



## still a mum

here is my hrt treatment list:

d21: start injecting suprefact

1st scan-2-3wks later: if ok start progynova tabs and prednisolone as i have miscarried twice b4 x

2nd scan 10 days later: to assess endometrial thinkness 

if endometrial thickness is not adequate a 3rd scan will be arranged and meds maybe increased

at 2nd/3rd scan app dates given for starting cyclogest stopping suprefact and ET    to continue on progynova

Et after at least 4 days of cyclogest 

pregnancy test 2 wks later

is suprecur the same as suprefact? i thought it was suprecur i was on until i went to pm wendycat and decided to check my info leaflet and saw im actually going to be on suprefact! lol!


2angels: this board is fab x all the ladies are so friendly and helpful and it is nice to be able to chat freely to people in the same situation without being judged! ff is a god send!  look foward to chatting 2 u hun and i hope and   we all get our BFP's we so deserve x


----------



## wendycat

Still a mum- yup, we should be cycling together! Yay!


Stephy- Hope things get resolved soon.


Is anyone having the single Prostap Deot injection? I see in the side effects it says 'temperamental behaviour' LOL Oh dear, poor DH!


Wendy


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Afternoon all!!!

You will have to bear with me, I have people coming in & out of office so this is a fast typing email and no doubt I will miss some personals off!!

Welcome 2angels! We like people joining our thread, more the merrier! I have just read your signature, I am so so sorry for your loss. Its great to come on here and speak to all of us in the same horrible situation and at least we can understand each others feelings and actually give one another support, unlike family / friends around us, who sometimes just dont have a clue (well, do have a clue, but often just rub salt into the wounds!).
I hope your form signing went well and roll on the new year for you babes. 
Will you be having Medicated or Natural FET?
This is my first FET treatment.

Wendy - That sodding AF!!!! I hope it arrives soon or I'll  !!!!
If you've had signs, thats a good thing, maybe have some lovin' this evening, you never know that might bring it on 
I really REALLY R.E.A.L.L.Y hope it comes soon so you can get started!!!

Still A Mum - Brill news on the AF! Nice to see you have your dates now. Just side effects to look forward to now!!! 

Stephy - You are soooooooooooo right in your post. Just when you start to look on the ve side of things, something is sure to come along and knock you right back down again. My hubby always says 'why dont you look on the positive side of things' then when something happens, I say 'thats why!'. 
It is just so so hard. I am just so pleased I found this website. I used to use a different one, but it really wasn't very supportive, so pleased I have all you girlies on here!!
How are you feeling today hun? Good luck for Friday. 

Jesse4ever - How are you hun? Thank you for telling me about the Brazil Nuts. Gonna pop into Holland & Barratt on Saturday and buy me some bags!! 

Boofle - Hope the side effects are still at bay. 

Saz5 - Saturday Thats brilliant news! YAY!!!!!! I   it all goes well and them. Bet your very happy! 

Nylaboo - Hope your doing well. Not long now x x 

To anyone I have missed, hope you are all doing fab!


----------



## lil stephy

Thanks Norfolk chick I'm a bit better today, just hope to get answers Friday  xx

How r u? 

Hope all u ladies have lovely relaxin evenings xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

I too hope you get the answers you so desperately need. I just   that it all goes well. Will be thinking of you!

AFM - I am doing ok. Haven't got as many of the side effects with D'r that I had when I was on nasal spray with IVF. I have had only 1 hot flush, and no strange mood swings. I have though been VERY very tired (as I was with IVF) and just a bit arsey with hubby (oh dear!). I have also noticed that I just can not seem to get warm. I know its cold now, but people around me are saying they are warm and I'm sitting there shivering, so maybe its the drugs?

I start Proxy on 28th (a week tomorrow). Gonna have to ring clinic cos of course clocks change next week so need to dsicuss timings of drugs etc.

I am a little confused (being a first timer FET). I'm guessing that being on down reg drugs and when I start Proxy, this is suppossed to prevent a period? 
I had my bleed on 9th Oct, my lining scan is on 9th Nov, and ET on 15th which means by ET I wouldn't of bled for 5 weeks. Is this right? Or do people think I will get a bleed in the middle of it all. Cant see that I should due to drugs.
Think I might ask clinic next week when ring them.

So far though staying very relaxed about it all - THANK GOD! But the nervous thoughts are beginning to creep in and this morning I had a little tear when I thought, what if this fails?? Gotta go through all the rubbish emotions again & upset.

Just got to focus on a day at a time and look forward to only 3 weeks of work left, then I'm off work for my 2ww. After that only 3 weeks then xmas! (hoping its gonna be a great xmas for a change??) I have told family whoever have babies at there house over xmas - we wont be there when they are!!
Gotta think about yourselves girlies in these situations!!!


----------



## Boofle

Hi ya,

Just catching up on all the postings for the day & I seem to have missed the 'brazil nuts' - as my problem is my lining not thickening up nicely, do you suggest I stock pile?? I'm prepared to give anything ago if its likely to help.

Great to see lots going on, love to all

Boofle xx


----------



## lisa_A

Boofle it cant help hun to try it 

norfork chick, so glad u dont have no side effects yet, onlyone i have is i wake up in thenight with mt head and neck soaking wet, never had that b4 lol.

wendycat, i didt need one r u doing donor?

hello anf welcome 2angels, if u know some dates i will add u to the chart 

still a mum, not long hun nd u have ur drugs, seams more real then.

how is everyone else

lisa
xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Lisa- no not doing donor, it's an alternative to the daily burserin injection or nasal spray. Just wondered if anyone else had been given this option? Or maybe I'm just special (needs)  


Wendy


----------



## Michelle*

Hey all, 

Lots going on today, I checked my email at 4pm at work from my phone and had 25 notifications!!  

Saz - good luck on Saturday!  how exciting, will have all fingers and toes crossed for you hun       

Norfolk chick - I swear we must be sisters in a previous life! to many simalarities! I hate brazil nuts too and was going to suggest to my DP to find me some chocolate covered ones.  I'm confused about progynova too, I think what you're on is to down reg so that it puts your body into 'menopause' stage, therefore you shouldn't bleed.  Then when you take progy it will start thickening your womb lining.  Good to hear you have 2ww off.  I haven't, although do have week off when ET happens.   

Still a mum - congrats on AF arriving, all go from her but take one day at a time, if you think too far ahead the anxiety gets to you (I'm speaking from experience and being stressed / anxious is not healthy for you)   

2angels - welcome to the post, I'm failry new too but these lovely ladies are just LOVELY!
 
sorry to hear of your story and the loss of your 2 angels.  It must be awful going through what you (and Steph and wendy) have gone through, I couldn't possibly imagine.  I suppose I'm a little different in terms of going through this as I was diagnosed in my teens so have had 10 years to prepare for this treatment.  Although, nothing can prepare you for what comes your way.  I wish you all the best 2angels and welcome again to the post!

Wendycat - alcohol and rotton food is the way forward!   I'm trying to be healthy at min but it is so hard.  Have kept off the alcohol (other than Sat before last where I consumed a few glasses of wine) and I'm going to treat myself on holiday.  My theory is if I can get my 5 a day in, anything I consume beyond that is ok as I've eaten my 5 fruit & veg!!!! haha maybe a crap theory but it makes me eat fruit and veg and then I don't feel quilty tucking in to a curry!   

Boofle - yes brazil nuts are suppose to help.  My prob in may was because my lining wouldn't thicken up so worth a try   

Nan is ok, still on HDU but is pulling through considering it was hit and miss on Monday.  Thanks again for the kind messages.  

Countdown now: 3 more sleeps until my holiday and progynova!! x
Sending love and light xx


----------



## 2Angels

Hi everyone thanks for the welcomes i don't sign to 2nd nov so don't know anything just yet do't know if it's it's natural FET or not i am quite regular every 28-29 days so will have to wait and see what they say.


----------



## wendycat

Ok, has anyone seen my AF? She _said_ she would be here on time, but seems to have missed the importance of the matter and wandered off some where. Grrrrrr

Hope we don't have to have the treatment put back, the clinic closes over Christmas!


----------



## lil stephy

Lol awww Wendycat I haven't seen ur af but if I do I will send her back ur way hehe. I'm sure all will b fine and ur treatment won't get put back xx


----------



## wendycat

LOL Thanks. Nothing ever, ever just goes the way it is supposed to do it?!


----------



## lil stephy

Tell me about it  lol. But we will get there Hun and it will b sooooo worth it xx


----------



## wendycat

This is going to be one HUGE anti-climax if it doesn't work.


----------



## lil stephy

That is true but think of how we will feel if it does work Hun we have to b positive and hope for the best 

Wee need good vibes huni


----------



## wendycat

You're absolutely right! much more pma needed!


----------



## Norfolk Chick

hey all. On my phone today as not near comp. Had to ring clinic today, i received loads of paperwork in post yest which was conflicting all my dates and everything else. Anyway clinic pang at lunch and said it was a mistake and to carry on as i am! phew! They also clarified that i wont b havin a period due to drugs. Thats what i thought, but u no how it is, sometimes a little thought comes into ur mind and throws u completely! Wendy, have u found that her yet? Hehe.i hope it comes soon. How is everyone else?


----------



## Norfolk Chick

I have just read my last message that I typed on my phone - what an absolute load of gobberly goop!!!

Well, I have been thinking about what to do in my 2ww (if I get there!).
When I had IVF I stayed at home and laid on the sofa (my mum ame and stayed with me to help with cooking etc). This time I dont know what to do. 
I have 2 dogs (westies) which are always wanting to go outside and dig the garden up and want my attention 24/7 and then I also have a tortoise which I have to go and pick dandelions / weeds etc every morning. Then there's cooking tea, housework (which if I lay about, drives me crazy when I could be hoovering etc!). My hubby works from 6am - 7pm at night and he also works most saturdays and sat evenings! So I will then be left to make the fire and I wont be able to lift wood etc!!
SOOOOOOOOOOO, me and hubby sat down wed night and discussed our options! We have decided to let my sister look after the tortoise for 2 ww, and on the day I have transfer - 15th Nov, we will drive from clinic to Oxford and I will stay with my mum (who would of had her operation and we can vegetate together! 
Only thing is my hubby will have to come home and work / look after dogs. I felt sad and a bit upset that I wont be with him throughout the 2ww, but as he said, the most important thing is for me to be stress free and thats exactly what we are going to do!!

Sorry, I can never explain something in less detail!!!

How are we all today?

x x x


----------



## wendycat

Norfolk Chick - I think that's an excellent idea! If I ever make it to the 2WW I shall take a couple of weeks off work to try to remain as stress free as possible. Which most likely I won't be.


Still no sign of AF here. Starting to get a bit cross now.


----------



## still a mum

completely baffed now as my meds arrived this am and they have included prednisolone tabs to help with immune issues but they have also put in clexane injections.... isnt that for the same thing? the clinic should be ringing me soon to confirm start date for suprecur so i will ask them then if i am supposed to take 1 or the other or both!

how r u all?


----------



## lil stephy

Hey guys well great news from me my lining is now 10.4 which is fab  and on my right side I have  a 13mm follie and 10 smalls and on the left side I have 8 smalls so its really great news  I'm well chuffed, so I'm to carry on wiv the pee sticks and go back for a scan on Monday x

How's everyone? Xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

L.M.S. - Congrats hun. That is truely fab news!!! So pleased that you are still on track. Bet you are too. Fingers crossed now that it continues........

Still A Mum - Sorry hun I dont know much about immune meds etc, but I'm sure some one on here will do. The other thing you could do is put a message on main Frozen Embryo Board and see if anyone else has been on them. Hopefully the clinic will be able to explain more info too. 

x x


----------



## livity k

Hi Still a Mum,

Just to say I was also on clexane and prednisolone, they don't do the same things but can work together, the prednisolone will suppress your immune responses and the clexane thins the blood slightly so that a good blood flow is maintained to the uterus, 

The way the work together is that if you have an immune response I think it can cause tiny blood clots which the prednisolone should prevent but if it does happen the clexane then prevents the clots forming, 

Probably a very un technical way of looking at it but is the gist of what I remember from my consultant

Livity


----------



## still a mum

thx ladies x

livity k thank u so much for putting my mind at rest and giving me the info of what they r used for x feel much more positive now hun x 

norfolk chick how r u hun?

l m s : thats fab news on ur scan hum hope all goes to plan on monday x

how is everyone else? its quiet on here today x


----------



## wendycat

Wow, I learn something everytime I come on here!


I definitely think that tomorrow my AF will show. Bad period pains tonight.


----------



## Michelle*

Hi all

It's holiday time! Started my progynova today too, so feeling v positive at min.

Stephy -so excited for u, hope u r feeling ok.

Norfolk chick - rest sounds good in 2ww however I think I'd climb the walls! Xx

Typing on phone so short and sweet
Love and light to all xxxx


----------



## lil stephy

Mornin lovely ladies  well I now don't need to go to my clinic as they rang me yesterday to say the consultant had reviewed my notes and my scan and they r happy wiv wots goin on so I now just continue wiv the pee sticks and hope for my surge soon then just ring and book in for et  I'm so excited xx

Hope u all have fab weekends xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

Hope your all have a fab weekend!

LMS - excellent news, fingers crossed your surge arrives soon   

Michelle - Its surprising how excited you get just starting the drugs. I always feel as if I'm doing something productive.

Wendycat - Has AF arrived, I keep   for you xx

Still a Mum - I find all these different types of drugs so confusing, and sometimes the clinic confusing me even more

2Angels - Welcome onboard, 2 Nov is not that far away and it will be here before you know it.

Norfolk Chick - You 2ww sounds fabulous, you can't beat your mum to make life stress-free

Saz - Hope ET went well today - happy nurturing   

AFM I'm still sniffing (sympton free) and waiting for w/c 1 Nov for my call from Bourn Hall to confirm dates & next phase.

Hi to everyone else I've not personally mentioned, hope you all keeping positive.

Love Boofle xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

Boofle are u with cambs or colchester?


----------



## Boofle

Hi ya, I'm at Cambridge xx


----------



## diannaK

Hi there just wanted to join in and say we have just started DR for a medictaed FET. As you can seeafter 8 yrs we ere truly blessed to have a beautiful DD last yr thantks to ICSI at CARE northampton. I think that would have been our last try if we hadn't been successful but we were despite all the odds. DD is 1 next month. We are praying for another miracle. 

I am trying to catch up on everyones info so bear with me.

DiannaK


----------



## lil stephy

Mornin dianna  and welcome, U have been through a lot Hun just hope u r this time round for ur dd to have lil bro/sister  xx

Hey boofle I'm glad ur doin ok Hun not long now hey xx

Michelle I hope ur lil break away is lovely and ur haven a great time  xx

Wendycat how r u? Has af shown up yet? I hope she has  xx

Still a mum how u goin? I can't remember where a bouts u r in ur cycle u r (I'm sorry) hope ur doin ok huni xx

Livity, Norfolk chick, and keeley how r all u lovely ladies? And anyone I may have miss  xx


----------



## wendycat

Morning Ladies


Stephy- Hello  I bet you're really excited, things are going well!   


Dianna- Welcome to the thread, good luck!   


Boofle- Sounds like things are going well, and symptom free!    


Michelle- Good luck!   


AFM - Yes AF did show, I rang the clinic and after waiting five hours for them to get back to me they've told me that they won't go on this cycle and it will have to be the next one. I am so gutted, been irrationally upset and tearful and finding it difficult to deal with it. Pathetic, I know. After all this time what difference will four more weeks make.   I feel like a complete fraud for even being on this thread now!   I have my scan and nurse consult on the 2nd November, so at least I will feel like I am doing something. 


Hope everyone is well


Wendy


----------



## lil stephy

Awww wendycat I'm sorry ur not goin on this cycle  did they say y? Cz u was all ready and just waiting for af I don't get some clinics.
4weeks will go by and then it will b all systems go hey. Pls domnt feel u have to leave this thread Hun ur not a fraud huni xx

We will get there xx


----------



## wendycat

They don't want me to have the post depot (or whatever it's called  ) on day 21, they want me to have it on day one or two and they don't want me to come in for a scan until later, so it all makes sense. I was just getting my hopes up.


----------



## nylaboo

Hi, hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Stephy - great news hun, I am really pleased for you.   

Wendy -    poor you and how frustrating. I am really sorry, but hope you will still stck around on this thread.

Diana and 2angels - hello and good luck for your tx   .

Boofle - great you have had no symptoms, you are very lucky! 

Lisa - got everything crossed for your test day tomorrow hun.     

Lots of hugs to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.   

I having my ET on Tuesday  . Have started cyclgest pessaries today (yuk). Have got to go tomorrow to clinic for a gestone injection. Both Dr and nurse said it's not a nice injection   . Anyone else had experience of this?

Take care all xxx


----------



## wendycat

Nylaboo- Yay! Good luck for Tuesday. I've not had the gestane injection so don't know what it's like. Sure it won't be as bad as you think.  Good luck for Tuesday!


I think I will stick around and play cheerleader for a while if you ladies don't mind. Will there be a 'due to start FET in November' thread? Boo. LOL Actually, just seen a friend of mine who hasn't seen me for three months, first thing she said was 'wow! You look tiny! You've lost loads of weight!' (I'm not I've just made it into a size fourteen, a large size fourteen at that!) it's really boosted me and thinking on the positives, I have four more weeks to lose a bit more weight and get really healthy (after this full caffeine coffee and carrot cake combo) for the treatment. Yay! PMA!


Good luck ladies!


Wendy


----------



## still a mum

oh (((hugs))) wendy cat cant believe that u poor thing  but im sure we will still have treatment around the same time as im going to be on these drugs for ages x 

hi every1 else and welcome dianna k x thats fab news u already have a dd and fingers crossed u get a lil bro or sis for her on this cycle x


----------



## wendycat

Thanks Still a mum, I was really looking forward to cycling with you.   


Wendy


----------



## sheps

Hi

nylaboo - I was told by dr and nurse Gestone was awful.  I had it for 10 weeks when pregnant with my beautiful DD via my 3rd ICSI.  It was not half as bad as I thought it would be, it was fine.  If you go on utube they have people doing it to themselves, not sure how they managed it and it seems different from how my DP did them for me!

Wendycat - know exactly where you are coming from about 4 weeks.  I am a bit stressed today.  My AF has been 1-2 days early for months and now when I was expecting it to come a day early which would have been yesterday there is no show.  If it is not here by Friday I am stuffed cos it will mean they will bump me on to January when I am back at work which will not be good as it will be as soon as I start work and will be very stressful.  I have been up earlier than DD for last 2 days cos I am getting so worked up about it.  I am not due ET until 13th Dec but this was the nearest thread I could see!



Hi to all I have missed.  Right got to go as DD is not going to sleep again and she is playing very loudly!

Sheps
x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Morning All!

Lots of posts have come on here over the weekend, so trying to catch up!!!

Michelle - Hows the Progy going? I'll be starting mine on Thursday! I hope you are doing well.

LMS - Brilliant news for you!! Just   that surge will come very soon.

Dianna - Hello & Welcome!! I hope the D'r is going well, I too am on med FET. What are your dates for ET etc?   this will work for you. Its lovely to hear that ICSI worked for you, fingers crossed this will too.

Wendy - Hun I am so so sorry. What an absolute   of a clinic. I know you must be devestated, but  4 weeks will be here in absolute no time. You will rock as a cheerleader!!! I hate waiting so I always have to plan my weeks to make the time go quicker & have things to look forward too!!

Nylaboo - Good luck for tomorrow hun!!! Will be thinking of you 

Sheps - It is horrible waiting for treatment to commence, as I said to Wendy, keeping busy and planning things to look forward will make time go quicker! You are still very welcome on this thread, having people to talk too always help. 
Hope you are keeping well though.

AFM - I will be starting Progy on Thursday, so its just keep on sniffing til then. Felt really arsey with hubby over the weekend. We went out for meal last night and I was just on at him about everything and anything all the way there. I did feel bad when I laid in bed last nighgt and thought 'my god I was arsey' ........... gotta be the drugs!!! 

I brought my bags of barzil nuts and cartons of pineapple juice so I'm all stocked and ready to go!!!

x x x


----------



## wendycat

Morning ladies


Norfolk- Boo the drugs! But good that you're progressing nicely  


Sheps- Come on AF!  






AFM - Only one week until our nurse consult and baseline scan, so that's something, though i did just read that Seacroft will be shutting down for a month over Christmas for a deep clean. If that's the case and I get put back another month I will be so angry.     Brrrrreeeeeaaaatttthhhhee. LOL


----------



## nylaboo

Been for jab this morning and I don't know what all the fuss was about - it was fine!
Running around getting jobs done today ready for putting my feet up for two weeks.
Excited for tomorrow but also nervous about embies thawing ok.   

Hope everyone else ok and keeping warm!!!


----------



## lil stephy

Mornin ladies well it's great news for me this mornin I have got my surge (well at least I think it is lol) both the lines r the same colour so I believe it's right so I have emailed my clinic and now just waiting for them to tell me when et is 

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Michelle*

Hi all, 

Norfolk chick - sorry to hear ur arsey, think it's allowed given the circumstances. Progy ok so far, felt quite sick over the weekend and bloated too (but that might have been the immense amount of food we have consumed so far on hol!)

Nylaboo - good luck with et, will be thinking of you xx

Wendycat - and calm, if they're closing for a deep clean there must be a reason hub. I know it's hard but u wouldn't go through all that and catch an infection at the wrong time that then scuppers everything. Fingers crossed it will be all ok for u before they close xxx

Lms - wish u all the best him, Hope clinic come back to u soon xx

To everyone else, hope all is well, sorry for no more personals, get read properly on my iPhone!

I'm relaxing as I said I would, progy is making me feel a bit sick and I'm still not sleeping and still getting hot flushes, suppose it will take a few days to work in my system. Also getting mildly painful stomach cramps but that just might be a bit IBS due to the bread etc that I'm eating!! 

Love and light xxxx


----------



## ali80

Hi ladies, just crashing your thread to wish Stephy lots of luck for friday, just read your post saying you got your surge and are good to go. Lots of hugs.
Ali x


----------



## nylaboo

Hi, 
Michelle, hope you are having a lovely holiday.

Stephy, that's fab news hunni. 

Wendy, I hope it all works out for you and you don't have to wait too long.

Norfolk, I don't know how my hubby has put up with me all the way through I have been a right moody cow! Hope you will feel a bit better when you start your progy!

Lisa, I have been thinking of you all day, have you tested?   

Well this time tomorrow I will be PUPO! Can't believe it's finally here! Feeling nervous and excited.
Send me some positine vibes for my little embies.  

Love, Nxx


----------



## Boofle

Hi ya,

Big   for you Nylaboo, I will be thinking of you tomorrow lots of       

Saz – Hope all is going well for you   

Michelle - Hope your having a fab holiday bar the symptoms, hope they settle down soon.

LMS - excellent news, look forward to another ET very soon   

Wendycat - it’s surprising how time flies but the last week always seems to drag! Keep busy and   to you

Norfolk Chick - Glad I'm not the only one being arsey with hubby, they will soon forget about it!

Lots of hugs to everyone else   

Boofle xx


----------



## sheps

Nylaboo - will be thinking of you tomoz.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

AF arrived just before 4pm today so feeling alot more relaxed, phoned clinic and left a message, just got to wait for them to phone back telling me when to start the pill.  Phoned the dr. last week to see if he would fund gestone but he has not got back to me.  Guessing no, but you can't blame a girl for trying!  I want 100mg cos that is what worked last time.  Phoned the manufacuturer to find out why I can only get hold of 50mg.  50mg and 100mg cost the same so now have to buy twice as much 50mg and pay double.  Their outsourced manufacturer had probs and 100mg will not be available from their new supplier until March.  Gonna get all my drugs from Asda cos they were the cheapest, unless anyone knows different?!

Had a horrible day, spent going through my nan and grandad's things, in floods of tears.  I think their deaths have only just hit me.  Been keeping busy tonight sorting a cupboard!

Night all
Sheps
x


----------



## still a mum

HI EVERYONE HOPE U R ALL WELL, JUST A QUICK UPDATE ON ME.......

hospital rang earlier and said i am to start injecting suprecur on 9th november and i have a scan booked in for the 29th nov so fingers crossed all goes to plan x to my calculations i wont be having ET until at the very earliest 13th december so its a long way off!

just a quick question where does everyone inject suprefact? it says on my sheet i can inject either in my stomach or top of leg, if i can choose i think i would rather do the leg as im so sensitive in my stomach!


----------



## lil stephy

Hey ladies  my et is booked For Friday now the praying really begins for my frosties to survive xx

Nylaboo good luck for tomorrow, we will both b pupo together  

Evening everyone else xx


----------



## still a mum

thats great news stephy   for u hun x hope everything runs smoothly x

nylaboo hope all goes well tomorrow hunni x


----------



## saz5

Hi All,

We have 1x8 cell and 1 x 10 cell on board and all is well.  That is how they were were frozen and there was no detoriation during the thawing process so thats good too.  We still have 2 frozen so i guess all we can do now is wait until the 6th November.  
I keep feeling twinges etc which i am sure i would do normally but you know how your mind runs away with you eh!  Having my daughter (who is just learning to walk) is a great distraction but i also worry about picking her up etc.  whilst i was having my et i asked the consultant if i should be careful about lifting my daughter etc and he said absolutley not.....carry on as normal but of course dont exactly start weight lifting so that put my mind at rest.

LMS - im glad all is good with you and great news about saturday.

Hope all is well with everyone else and will try to keep in touch.

sx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Saz 5 - That is brilliant news. Good embies by the sounds of it. (my clinic rates them differently!).
Good that the doctor put your mind at rest about your daughter. Best to ask than worry! 
I even worry that if I walk about too much, will I lost it? So to hear him say that to you, makes you think, you do have to carry on as normal?!!!! (well try)
Really GREAT news hun, heres to waiting til the 6th!! 

Nylaboo - Hope all went well today!

LMS - Fantastic to hear that surge FINALLY appeared! Congrats! Good luck for Friday, bet your well excited now!! Nice that you & Nylaboo can be PUPO together!

Still A mum - Hope everything is well with you. Great that you got your dates. Sorry I cant help with your injection query, I havent been on that. It wont be long til you get started and the 13th Dec will soon fly round! 

Sheps - Yeay on the AF! Hope the clinic has spoken to you for when you can start the pill. Hope you feeling better now hun. Its horrible to sort things out. Hope your hanging in there.

Boofle - I think my hubby tends to forget why I'm arsey, but dont worry I soon remind him why I am!! Bless them, they only try and help!!! Hope everything is well with you.

Wendy - Hope your feeling a bit better and hanging in there!!   for you hun.

Michelle - Sorry to hear you feeling a bit rubbish on proxy (hopefully its just the food consumption!!) I hope it wears off soon. Hope your having a great holiday, nice to be all relaxed just before ET. 

Anyone I have missed sorry!

Well now off home and ready for fire, shower and bed! Love a bit of Vampire Dairies in the meantime though! Was sooooooooooo tired yesterday, was in bed at 8:15pm asleep, hubby woke me up at 10:30pm (to do diabetic injection) and thought it was time to get up!! Oh well, sleepy head!!

Night to all and I'll be back tomorrow x x x


----------



## wendycat

Saz - Yay! PUPO! And what a great result! That's brilliant!


Stephy-   Good luck for Friday!    


Still-a-mum- Every thing sounds like it is progressing well, well done. A long road but a worth while one in the end.  


Sheps-    It is awful sorting stuff out. I still haven't finished packing Matildas things away. I do a little bit every now and then.  


Boofle- Thank you, it is going quite quick already, only next week and it's the scan then hopefully a couple more weeks and we can start.


Nylaboo-    for tomorrow!    


Michelle- keep relaxing, it's very good for you!  

Night night- norfolk chick


----------



## sheps

Still A mum - I did it in the stomach last time and the leg the first 2 times.  The stomach was less painful.  I will be having ET w/c 13th Dec so may we will be on 2ww together.  
Nylaboo - good luck for tomoz.

Spoke to clinic today and have to start taking the pill on Thursday.  Got to speak to work now cos thought transfer would be on 13th but having last scan that day and my friend said when she had last scan on a Monday the transfer was on a Friday.  Anyone else been through FET before and can advise whether this was the same for them.  This will mean test date later than anticipated so gonna see if can take leave and go back to work a little later.

Sheps
x


----------



## still a mum

hi sheps, thanks for that im really sensitive in my stomach so scared i can handle the pain in leg thou do u inject in the top front of thigh? like gonal f on normal ivf?

as for last scan etc my clinic said after last scan i will need to be on cyclogest for at least 4 days prior to et so maybe this is what your friend means? not sure thou hun x


----------



## nylaboo

Just a quickie to say two blast embies on board! Yay! They had to thaw all 7 frosties as some didn't make it - so this had better work. 
Hope everyone ok, will do personals tomorrow.
Love to all, Nxx


----------



## still a mum

nylaboo yeahhhhh! thats fab news hope the little embies snuggle in nicely hun fingers crossed u get ur BFP x


----------



## lil stephy

Nylaboo such great news Hun now rest up and look after ur lil embies xx


----------



## diannaK

My goodness this is a busy site. I've only been away a couple of days and there have been milions of posts. It's really hard to keep up now with my DD who has her hands into and on evrything bless her.

Nylaboo and Saz congrats on being PUPO

Sheps am glad Af arived. My AF is due this wk but who knows with the injections. 

I don't know when transfer will be as they take one stage at a time. I have to phone to arrange DR scan when AFstarts and then they let me know when to start progesterone tablets so I'll just wait and see.

I also think it could be some time before I get to transfer....

Sorry no more personals hope all is going well ladies.

DiannaK


----------



## Michelle*

Hi all, 

Have been reading ur posts whilst I'm away but all on my iPhone which is the difficult to do personals. 

N - all the best during 2ww, stay positive and big hugs xx

Sheps - can't remember if ur on medicated treatment, but I am and scanning on day 12 of taking progynova and hopefully fet on day 16 or day 17. 

Saz  - all fingers crossed for u xx

Wendy - thanks for wishes

Little stephy & still a mum - hi to both of u, thanks for messages 

AFM - relaxing in Devon still, though I'm still
getting stomach cramps, bit like a pulling sensation down below. It's not painful just uncomfortable really. Also at the start of a cold too despite me taking my vitamin c & zinc for last 3 weeks. Quick question, anyone had acupuncture before treatment? I'm contemplating this as I've read a few success stories.

Love and light and sorry to anyone I've missed
xxxxx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

We seem to have started a rush of PUPO's   !

Nylaboo - Congrats & happy nurturing your little embies. Enjoy resting and relaxing

Norfolk Chick - Hope all is well with you and the symptons are not too bad

LMS - Exciting news, will be thinking of you on Friday   

Saz - Lots of   for you, keep us posted

Michelle - Hope you having a fab holiday in Devon. I have relative in Honiton (East Devon) and it is lovely down there

DiannaK - Hello & welcome to what has started to be a fast moving month

Still a Mum - We all seem to be waiting for something but the time will fly, just think 8 weeks Saturday and we will be stuffing our faces with Christmas dinner    !!

Wendycat - Not long now, I can't wait till next week for a call from my clinic and for Thursday to come so I can start HRT patches (never thought I would be wishing something like that to happen in my life!) 

Sheps - Big   to you. I know how you feel, my family have got to start sorting my grandad's bungalow out in Dorset but none of us want to start because we know we will just sit there and cry - thinking of you xx

Sorry if I've caught up with everyone, trying to do it at work on the quiet!

AFM nothing changed, still sniffing!

Big hugs to you all     

Boofle xx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi girlies, thanks for all your lovely messages.   

Have been putting my feet up, DH has been at home today looking after me (bless).

Saz - congrats on being PUPO too!

Stephy - can't wait for you to be joining us on Friday.
We can all be    together!!!

Boofle - hugs to you too, keep sniffing hun!

Michelle - I had acupunture last cycle, I did find it relaxing. But haven't done it this time round. Hope you are feeling better soon and enjoying your hols.

Dianna - hope AF arrives soon chick.

Still a Mum - I found injecting in thigh less painful. Quite high up on the side whilst pinching the skin. I guess it's just personal preference.

Sheps - I think the key is to never rely on the dates you first get as they always seem to change. but I guess we can't predict how our bodies will react to everything 100% can we?   

Norfolk, Wendy and anyone else hope you are doing ok and lots of hugs.   

Take care all Nxx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

hello all. Just a quicky as on phone today, will do personals tomorrow. Hope everyone is ok today. Havent been able to read all posts today.. as for me today i started progy!! Took my first tablet this morning. Feeling positive at the mo. However woke up this morning wit sore throat. Pray its not a cold coming! Spent last 2days being outside wit work, so spending today in bed ! Xx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey norfolk chick  glad to c u have now started and I hope u feel better soon Hun xx

How is everyone else? Xx

I'm really scared bout tomorrow bout my emboss thawing 
Pls survive lil babies mummy wants u sooo bad  x


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies,


Stephy - I have absolutely everything crossed for your embies.                 Good luck!


Norfolk chick- Yay! the next stage! Won't be long now!     


Nylaboo - Congrats on being PUPO!      So sorry your other embies didn't make it. Really hope this is your time!


Boofle- Starting HRT today aren't you? Good luck!    


Michelle- Glad you're relaxing, it's the best thing to do XX    


Dianne- Hope they sort out some dates for you soon, awful being in limbo isn't it!    


Sheps- Hope they get your transfer day sorted soon.    


AFM - Still waiting. Not long until Tuesday and my baseline scan though. Seem to have fallen into a complete downer at the minute, first week back at work and feeling a bit vulnerable. Ah well, just the way the cookie crumbles. I've been consoling myself with chocolate cake this afternoon.  


Hope everyone is well.


Wendy


----------



## lil stephy

Thanks wendycat  the chocolate cake sounds sooo good, but don't like to hear ur down at the mo  so I'm sending u huge cube hugs xx

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## wendycat

Aw, thanks Steph. I have a friend who is pregnant and the baby is due around the Matilda's birthday, I thought I could handle watching her pregnancy develop, I honestly wish her the best of luck and happiness. But I just want my own baby back so much, it hurts and it feels terribly unfair. This time last year i was so happy.   Still, can't live in the past and the world doesn't grind to a halt just because my baby died. Other ladies are perfectly entitled to their pregnancies and I would not wish a still birth on anyone. I need a jolly good slap and to get myself together and stop being so self absorbed. Soon be our turn to try again anyway and you never know, we might be lucky again.


Lots of love and luck to all you ladies, love this site, it's a bloody God-send.   


XXXXXXX


Wendy


----------



## lil stephy

Awww wendycat u have brought a tear to my eyes Hun, u def don't need a slap Hun u have been through a lot and everyone understand so don't feel bad in feel in bad. We r all here for u through the good and the bad. HUGE HUGS FOR U XXXXXXXXX


----------



## wendycat

Thank you   Think I need more chocolate cake.


----------



## lil stephy

Have some for me  xx


----------



## Michelle*

Hey Wendy, sending u a big hug hunny, I was just telling my sister in law about this website and how I haven't been through a quarter as much as u and others on here. I find all of this and what I went through in may hard enough so I have no idea how u must feel now or back in April. U can be strong because life must carry on but some days or even just some minutes in the day, u are allowed to be sad, devastated and angry because u wouldn't be human if u weren't. Tuck in to that chocolate cake mrs, big hugs and love sent from Devon (I've had a little cry and said a little prayer for u whilst writing this post x) xxxxx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey michelle hope ur ok xx


----------



## wendycat

Aw, you guys   


Hope you're having a good rest Michelle. 


I feel sick from all the cake LOL, Lying on the sofa under a slanket (yes, I am the person that owns a slanket-bought by my husband as a 'joke', my secret guilty pleasure!) watching Harry Potter.   


X


----------



## Michelle*

Hey steph, ok ish feeling a bit sorry for myself today, think I have too much time to think! Relaxing is good but my mind goes in to overdrive! The side effects from progy are getting worse, stomach cramps just like period pains and I'm just tired all the time, fell asleep at 9pm last night. It's like a pulling sensation down below, can only assume it's thickening up nicely so I'm not going to moan. 

It's good to come on here and read others like yours and wendys feelings as u don't feel so alone by it all and that other people have the same emotions and feelings to things (ie other people telling u they're pregnant). 

Need a cream tea me thinks, enough of me moaning!! Lol xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Wendy -      xxx It will be your time soon hunni. Nobody can ever take away the pain that you feel but try and keep positive darling. 

Stephy - wishing you and your embies lots of luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.     

Michelle - just think you are so tired because your body is working so hard to get everything right for your embies. Enjoy that cream tea!

Saz - how are you doing? I am slowly going insane and it's only day 2!!!!

I am just tucking into a large slice of carrot cake   .
Take care all xx


----------



## lil stephy

Nylaboo how many frosties did u have thawed again? I'm getting really nervous as I only have 3 and I'm praying that at least 1will make it and 2 would just be amazing x


----------



## nylaboo

They had to thaw all 7 frosties and we got 3 that were suitable and had 2 put in. Try and keep positive chick, I know it's hard. What time have you got to go? My appointment wasn't til 3.30 and it felt like the longest day ever! xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

Sorry but I've come on for a moan - ahhhhhhhhhh       

Got home today to find a letter from Bourn Hall confirming the commencement of my treatment (started this two weeks ago so a bit late!) Included was a instruction sheet for my nasal spray, which I was not told about any of the do's and don'ts when I rang in with my day 1 so have not done a few of the time (tally up number of sprays to ensure I don't go over the recommended number of sprays per bottle etc.). Then a sheet detailing my HRT patched plan, which then starts to talk about calling in on day 1 of my next period - I was not told I would have another period after starting the nasal spray (apart from a possible spotting) and considering I can't get my lining thick enough thats hardly going to happen!

I feel like I am completely in the dark about what is going to happen, being a typical 'virgo' I am happy when I am organising and know what it going on but I now feel so irritated about the whole thing I just want to scream or cry. I think I had an extremely easy fresh cycle as I did not do the down reg phase and it only lasted approx. 3wks whereas this cycle could take me into December before I go for ET. I am going to ring them in the morning to ask what is going on and for them to clarify what is happening and when, hopefully that will put my mind at ease.

Sorry to have a moan but just needed to get it out, think I might chocolate cake - thanks girls in advance xx

LMS - be thinking of you tomorrow         to you and your embies   

Love & hugs to you all     

Boofle xx


----------



## nylaboo

Boofle , take a breath hun. O.K. it sounds like your clinic may not have given you all the info clearly at the right time ( I was confused just reading your post!) So you obviously need to have a talk to them. Could you make an appointment to discuss your tx with them face to face? 
I have learnt that you do have to put your complete trust in your clinic/consultant and this can be very hard at times. Hopefully they will have all the answers and put your mind at rest chick.
    
Nxx


----------



## wendycat

Boofle- How bloody frustrating! I would ring the clinic and ask them. They might be able to give you a better picture. It's bad enough that you have to hand over your entire reproductive system to these people, you'd think they would be able to make their minds up and make it clear what they want you to do!    


Stephy - Still keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## lil stephy

Thanks guys I will let u no eigther way tomorrow xx


----------



## wendycat

I'll be on tenter hooks!


----------



## lil stephy

So will I Hun  
Well I haven't had a good night sleep and now I feel sick wiv worry   pls prey for me guys xxxx

Morning al xx


----------



## livity k

Good Luck Stephy     

Boofle, just to say if you have a medicated FET- yes it is part of the protocol to have a second period and then go in for a scan on day 2 of that period to check you have downregulated ok, ( if you think about the timings you have already released an egg before you start downregging so that lining needs to shed) lining is thin and ovaries are quiet, I have had that protocol but I additionally had primolut to induce the second bleed as I don't have regular cycles, you then start the oestrogen to build up your lining and a few days before transfer start progesterone to prepare the lining to accept an implanting embryo, 

I also had the short protocol on my fresh cycle and I do remember being surprised that the "simpler" FET took longer, 

My clinic always seemed to stress the importance of a fresh lining, - if you do have problems building up a good lining I know girls at my clinic have been prescribed viagra to help with this- might be worth asking, 

I would also ring them though to discuss your lining worries, 

Livity K


----------



## nylaboo

Stephy, lots of luck for today hun.     

Hope everyone else ok.


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Morning all.

BOOFLE - OMG, hunny I too got this same letter!!! It completely wound me up and I was soooooo supset cos like you I was in middle of d'regs and it made no sense!! I think this is Bourns cpmplete mess up!!! 
They rang me back following day and confirmed for me to IGNORE it. I received mine last wednesday. They told me I would NOT be having another period as the d'regs and Progy prevents it.
As I say, its Bourns mistake and JUST IGNORE IT! 
I got the exact same paperwork as you!

Nylaboo - CONGRATS!!! 2 embies on board, yay!!! Just relaxing for you now. So sorry that you lost some of your embies didnt make the thaw, but great news you still have 2 on board!

Saz - Hope the 2ww isn't sending you  
Hope you are doing well though.

Michelle - I too was looking into acupuncture, but a few I read on here said not to do it and others said to do it! I've decided not too as bascially dont have time to go as now trying to sort house out and start getting things ready for when I go down to mums (Oxford) on 15th Novemeber (day of embryo transfer - going straight there from clinic). However, if you decided to go, let me know how you get on cos if this time fails for me, think I will go next summer before next cycle of IVF.
I am so sorry to hear you are having so many side effects with Progy. I started mine yesterday, so as yet I am ok. Although I do have a really bad sore throat and cant speak today. All I can do is gargle hot salty water!
I was very very sleepy on nasal spray, but I was told that HRT is suppossed to be the happy pill. By the sounds of it, its the opposite for you!
I will let you know over the weekend how I respond to it. 
I have just realised (call me slow), we should be on the 2ww together. Sorry, I know you've already said this, when is your ET?

LMS - GOOD LUCK TODAY GIRL!!! Looking forwrad to hear how many you have on board!!   them embies thaw a gooden'

Wendy - Your scan is on Tuesday, blimey time has flown! You will be starting in no time!!! I hope your appointment and scan go well. Fingers crossed it will all go well and will be given a dte to get started?
Your post made me cry yesterday. Friends of ours had still born twins summer last year, but a few months later they fell again and gave birth to a healthy little boy called Noah in June this year. 
It is so horrible and so unthoughful when people rub babies in our faces, knowing what we have to go through. I just cant get over some people. It is just so so hard to hear that someone is pregnant. I cant deal with it. I have had to shut myself away from pregnant people and my hubbys family cos they all have babies (one of which was born in june this year), but I am so thankful for this site cos people in our situation fall preg and it shows it can happen. I just   it happens to us all.
You must hang in there Wendy, we are all here for you and have our FULL support!

AFM - This is second day of HRT for me. Only 11 days to go until my scan, 17 til ET, but whos counting??!!!
Nerves are kicking in, but excitement too. 
Just got this bloody sore throat that I cant shift and it feels like I have razor blades in my throat!


----------



## Michelle*

Stephy good luck today, thinking and praying for u. Xx
Norfolk chick - hopefully ET on 8/11 (scan on 3/11). Accupuncture booked for 5/11, I've read positive and negative but the msg I'm getting is that it relaxes u so can't hurt giving it a go (well it will hurt my bank balance!!)

Will do personals to all of u when I'm back home tomorrow. Thinking of u all xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

good luck stephy xx


----------



## saz5

Hi al, well im nearly one week in to my 2ww and things arent too bad.  i have pretty much been getting on with things as usual as my daughter is walking/running about now so i cant really sit down unless she is asleep!  im feeling good, but finding it strange because when i went through this before i was feeling really bloated and uncomfortable from when i had my eggs retrieved so now, i have none of that so every now and then i have to check in with myself and remember what is happening.
Ive had acupuncture before and after et as this is the routine i followed with my last icsi treatment and its just a nice way to relax.  i ahve been having it on and off for about 3 years now and i find that it works in chilling me out etc.
LMS - i hope all has gone well today and look forward to hearing your news.
Thank you to everyone for sending positive vibes, its so much appreciated.
Thinking of you all, sx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Michelle - If you dont mind me asking, how much is accupuncture? Roughly?

Keeley - Hi ya. Hows you? When do you start treatment? Hope you've been keeping well. x


----------



## Michelle*

The first consultation and treatment is 2 hours and costs £60 after that it's £36 for a 45 min-1hr session. Next week is first appointment, looking forward to it xx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey guys just to let u no we have to lovely embies onboard so now the 2ww madness begins  thank u for all ur support xx


----------



## saz5

Thats fantastic news LMS.......sending lots of positive vibes and welcome to the PUPO club! x


----------



## Boofle

Great new LMS, congrats on being PUPO & happy nuturing xx

Sorry to the rest of you for my very muddled post   Rang Bourn Hall today and they confirm that I would not have another period, HRT patched to start 04/11 and booked my endo scan at 2pm on 16/11   So at least I know where I am now going, spooky that you got the same letter Norfolk Chick. 

Thanks Livity K, I felt like I had completely missed the point when I read the paperwork but they have put my mind at rest.

Great to hear things are going well for you Saz, lets keep the   going

Hope you all have a fab weekend and look forward to another busy week for us all

Boofle xx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey guys I still can't believe I'm pupo I'm soooooo happy as I never thought I would get this far. And u no I said they were defrosting all 3 of my embies well they didn't they just did 2 so I still have one on ice  one was an 8 cell and top grade and the the was a 7 cell but when being thawed it lost a couple of cells so it was a 5 cell when put back but still good quaily the embryologist was very pleased wiv me embies and says I have a very good chance so fingers crossed hey  xx

How r u all this evening xx


----------



## still a mum

stephy thats fab news! hope the 2ww goes quick 4 u x


----------



## sheps

Hi

Still a mum  - I did in in the side of my thigh by pinching the flab!

Nylaboo and Stephy - congratulations on being PUPO!  God Stephy I am stupid and not even considered them not defrosting nicely.  Just assumed all 3 would be transfered.  

Wendycat - can't imagine what you have been and still are going through.  

Boofle - we cleared my nan and grandad's bungalow back in July.  It had to be done quickly cos it was rented from Tein Housing.  My nan was in a nursing home so the stuff I have is what she had in her room which we put there after grandad died.  It is at the top of the stairs now waiting to go into the loft which seems awfully final.  I have put together 2 memory boxes and keep them in the spare room.  Keep crying all the time.  Worried because of transfer coming up.

Michelle - I had acupuncture leading to all my treatments and the last one I had it just before transfer and it worked for me.  Gonna have reflexology and acupuncture again this time.  Where abouts in Devon are you staying?  I live in Plymouth.

Right off to bed.  Hi to everyone I have missed.

Sheps
x


----------



## wendycat

Sheps- Thanks for your thoughts, I have good days and bad days, worse I think watching DH suffering too. Just desperately want the FET to work  


Stephy- Yay!!!!!!!!!! so, so pleased for you. Come on embies!      


Boofle- Glad you got it sorted


Saz- Half way there!


AFM - Still a bit down to be honest, just wanting to get on with it. Only a few days to go before my app. and scan, maybe I'll feel a bit better then.


----------



## lil stephy

I'm a bit worried ladies as for the past to periods I have had I have started on the 1st of the month and I have just had transfer so now I'm worried that they ain't got enough time to implant b4 af. I need to keep positive I no I have even named them candy and Casper in the spirit of Halloween lol.
Pls can I have some some positive vibes my way ladies and of course to all the pupo ladies xx


----------



## wendycat

Stephy - Try not to worry, I'm sure the clinic know what they're doing XX                                                   




Wendy


Just had a bloody letter from Seacroft with a bill for £1030! We were told this cycle was NHS funded! I am going to do some serious kicking off on Monday morning.


----------



## keeley ;-)

Congrats stephy


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

Stephy & all you PUPO              to the moon and back

Its a hard time Sheps and like you I'm worried I'll get more emotional once ET comes nearer. My grandad had told me a few months ago that everything would work out & whether its true or not I have comfort from hoping that he is looking down on me and will know when he becomes a great-grandad. I have his hat at home and just smelling it makes me cry but in a little way this helps me come to terms with him no longer being around. I must get it from my mum as she has his shirt!!! What a pair we are. Lots of hugs and love to you     

Wendycat, only 3 sleeps till Tuesday   

Love to all   

Boofle xx


----------



## Michelle*

Hi all

Stephy - your AF won't come yet if you have down reg'd will it?    i thought that was what the drugs are suppose to do, i.e. trick your body in to thinking it is in menopause or pregnant so that you don't bleed.  Sending you lots of postive vibes hunny       ; try not to worry - there is very little you can do now, just relax and be pampered until the end of your 2ww   xxxx

Sheps - thanks for the advice re: accupuncture.  Looking forward to the 1st appointment to be honest, she specialises in fertility/pregancny treatment and was asking quite a few q's on the phone about my issues, so seemed to understand my diagnosis etc.  I def need to relax (had way too much time to think this week with being off work!)   

Wendycat - its the waiting that is making it stressful for you   .  Try and keep yourself busy and hopefully Tuesday will be here in no time.  As for NHS sending you a bill ARRRRRRRGGGHHHH for you    !  They do my bloody head in! (see comment below re our clinic loosing form) And breathe, don't let them get to you    .

Norfolk chick - how's the progy? Any side effects?  My stomach discomfort has worn off a little but is still there.  Has your sore throat gone now?

Saz - hope your daughter is keeping you busy yet relaxed (impossible I'm sure if she is just walking!)  thanx for your advice re: accupuncture too, its booked now so will let you know how I get on.

Boofle - poor you about the letter/treatment mix up, how stressful is that   ? Our clinic made a massive balls up back in May, they actually 'misplaced' (lost) the consent forms to fertilise the eggs and then freeze them as embryos.  They basically had already done it and were mad chasing us for the forms even though we'd handed them in (it got reported to ethics committee etc so think they may have broken the law  ) we ended up having our consultants appointment brought forward by 3 months too because of the 'error'  !

AFM - as above, we're back home from our break away and doing mountains of washing! House is a mess too as we're having building work done (most of it has been done whilst we've been away).  Progynova side affects have worn off a bit so just looking forward to scan on Wed to check womb lining - think thick people!

love and light xxx


----------



## wendycat

Michelle- Bloody hell! What a balls up! 


I hate having building work done, hope it's finished soon and you can get back to normal.


----------



## Michelle*

hey wendycat - how u feeling tonight?    Hope you have your feet up and watching xfactor?!

Yeah it was a balls up at the time but looking at it now it all happened for a reason, as our original appointment should not have been until Sept (when eggs were collected and couldn't be transferred in May) and because of that we saw the consultant in June (after a phone call of 'what the hell is going on'   ).  I was then put on HRT for 3 months and then saw him again in Sept, hence we have started treatment now.  If we didn't see the consultant until Sept, we wouldn't be doing FET until Jan so worked out ok in the end.  You loose a little faith in the system though when that kind of thing happens, if they can mess up the administration side of things who knows what else they may mess up   (you hear of white babies being born to black parents and visa versa?!?! lol)

take care of yourself hun, worried about u


----------



## sheps

Boofle - I also have my grandad's cap.  Spent alot of today in tears.  I lost my grandad in May, their cat 3 months ago today (he went out after having a fight with my cat and never came back - the first evening me and DP had been out together since the birth of DD) and my nan last month.  It has only just hit me.  I am worried that my transfer day is likely to be 17th Dec. and it would have been my nan's birthday on the 18th.  I have always had the day off work and done something special.  Had my day planned but now worried if I have to stay in lounging about I will get upset with nothing going on to take my mind off it.  My grandad got to spend 7 months with my DD and he absolutely doted on her.  I use to phone him every night and put the phone on loud speaker and he would chat away to her as she was having a kick around.  When did you lose your grandad? Thinking of you.  When is your transfer?

Sheps
x


----------



## lil stephy

Hey Michelle I didn't d reg Hun this cycle was completely natural so no drugs wot so ever, i no I can't change anything now and if af shows she shows and I will just have to try again x


----------



## diannaK

Boofle and sheps - it is so sad when you loose a grandparent that you have been close to. I lost my nan a few years ago now before I had my DDand felt so sad that they never got to meet. I do feel her presence in strange ways though. I had ET for my DD the exact wk I lost my nan but one year on. I went to the cemetery just after transfer on the anniversary of her death  and told her all about it. When my DD was born she had a birth mark on the back of her neck just like my nan so I feel very much that she has given me this beautiful gift to look after. That may sound silly but it is how I feel.

Little miss stephy- Is a natural cycle much quicker? I don't think our clinic does natural cycles, well they didn't offer me one anyway.

everyone else congrats to all the ladies who are PUPO 

Well Af started yesterday but typically because it is the weekend I can't find out any info till Monday so guess I'll have to hold out till then.

DiannaK


----------



## lil stephy

Hey dianna I don't think a natural cycle is much quicker it's just following ur body really for when u ovulate then once u do ovulate they book et at the time that u would conceive naturally, so no drugs wot so ever. My natural cycle is really long I ovulate soo late so that's y I'm worried I have had et but just hop in the implant b4af shows.

I'm sorry bout ur Nan, but by the sounds of. It she has blessed ur little dd  xx

Mornin everyone else xx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi ladies, hope everyone's had a nice weekend.

Stephy, Hun, I am sure the clinic know what they are doing in ref to your dates. Other than that how are you doing?

Dianna - hope you get some news tomorrow. 

Michelle - hope you have got through that washing!! And loads of luck for your scan on Wed chick.

Hi to Wendy, Boofle, Sheps, Saz, Still a Mum, Keeley, Norfolk and everyone else, hope you all ok, and here's to a positive productive week!!   

AFM - DH off work so has been keeping me busy and not going too  !! Feeling ok apart from being really constipated   !!

Take care all  Nxx


----------



## sheps

DiannaK - sorry to hear about your nan.  Brought a lump to my throat reading your post.  Remember a part of your nan lives on in your daughter.  

Sheps
x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hello!
Trying to catch up with every body! Hopefully I get you all in!!

LMS - CONGRATS on the 2 embies...... yay!!! So happy for you. Sorry to hear though that some cells were lost, but by the sounds of it, all seems very positive! I know its hard to say, but try not to worry and stress about an AF, stressing isn't good for you!!  
If you have any queries, I would speak with the clinic. Hopefully you wont get an AF for the next 9 months  
Its all     thinking from here!!  

Boofle - So pleased you got everything sorted with Bourn - as I say, its their complete mess up! I know how you felt though, it completely messed me up and I was so upset when I got the letter, stress we really dont need. Reckon it was just a mess up with their paperwork. How are you apart from that though? Hopefully you doing well.

Sheps - It is so so hard to lose someone so close to us. I lost my Grandad 2 months after being told I couldn't have kids, followed by losing my nan 2 months after losing my grandad (from other side of family). I found losing my nan very hard as she helped bring me up when I was little and I was her part carer. I hope to think that they are watching over us and giving us the strength we need. 
I hope you are ok, its nice that you and Boofle have each other as you have both lost g'parents at the same time. Big   for you.

Wendy - Big   for you too. Sorry to hear that you are still feeling down. Hopefully tomorrow you will get some news and then start to focus on treatment again. 
MY GOD! I can not BELIEVE your clinic!   to your clinic!
I hope you will give them some   
Good luck hun, let us know how you get on

Michelle - Good to hear that your pain is easing now. I am thinking thick thoughts for you!!! only 2 days til your scan!
I'm not having any probs with Progy at the mo. However I woke up this morning to a kind of uncomforting feeling down below, how you kind of described as a 'pulling sensation' but once I walked about it eased off. Tomorrow I increase HRT to 2 tablets and day, so I may have more side effects to come.... hope not though! 

Dianna - Have you heard back from the clnic yet?

Nylaboo - Hope you are doing well. Constipation, nice hey? I had that alot with the Crinone Gel when I had IVF. The things us women have to go through. I keep saying / yelling  at my hubby 'ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS JIB IN A POT!'   oh well, the men should be used to us ladies with side effects from drugs.
Hope you ok though.

AFM - I am feeling much better now, still got bit of husky voice and bit yucky feeling, but on the whole much better! HRT not causing many probelms. My scan is on 9th Nov, so 8 days to go! 2 weeks today I will be having ET, if my little frosties thaw


----------



## still a mum

wendycat how did today go hun? been thinking of you x

hello every1 hope u r all well.

hows the 2ww's going?


----------



## lil stephy

Evening ladies how r u all?

Wendy how did ur app go?

How r u still a mum?

As for me I'm getting through this 2ww it's goin pretty slow but I'm very scared of doin my test, I have had sharpe twinges and been feelin very wet down there sorry for tmi  so I'm hop in it's good signs. I also had loads of cottage cheese today sorry agin tmi but some of it was a kinda peachy colour but I had that last time so I think that's normal.
Anyways wot will b will b, hey xx


----------



## still a mum

hi lms! oh the signs sound gd hun fingers crossed x 

im gd thx cant wait 2 start the injections so that i know my treatment is rolling but also getting scared as FET seems much longer injecting than IVF and i hated it then lol im a needle phobic!

i just want it  b over already then i will know either way if u know what i mean?


----------



## Michelle*

Hi all

steph - glad to hear you are ok during your 2ww I have everything crossed for you    xxx

still a mum - it won't be long now.  Once you start those injections you'll get used to it (although personally I'm sooooo pleased I never had to do them   ).  I used to call my sister every morning to see how she was, bless her, I still can't believe she went through all of that for me!

Norfolk chick - your scan is a week today so not long now hunny.  Let's hope this progy is working for both of us    xx


I've got my lining scan tomorrow morning first thing.  I've get to get up early to get in to the city centre on time (clinic is about 50 mile away) but hopefully it will be worth it   and I'll get good news that my lining is thick enough for FET next week.  If it is, I'm contemplating telling my team at work.  I work in quite a smallish team anyway and our line of work is generally quite sensitive so they'll be really understanding.  I think I just don't like telling little white lies all the time (i.e. why I'm not attending nights out, having appointments with my 'dentist' or 'gp' etc) and I don't really want people asking 'how are u'.  I drafted an email today which is basically - I'm going through IVF, you don't need to know details but you need to know I am - (obviously a bit nicer than that).  We'll see, I'm worried about IVF clashing with my work but it is clashing with it or will be next week so probably best to be honest with others.  My boss has been really supportive so that's been good.  Has anyone else been open about it at work?

love and light xx


----------



## wendycat

Hello lovely ladies!


Michelle- i think it's a great idea to give your team a heads up. Stops all the awkwardness.


Still a mum - Booo to all the drugs, but you are doing brilliantly!  


Stephy - I had those symptoms last time, and I got my BFP! Good luck!!!  


Norfolk chick - glad you're feeling better and     for those thawing embies.


Nylaboo - big  


Dianna- Grrr how annoying!






AFM - Well, finally made it to my appointments today. Big blood filled cyst on my visible ovary (the other has been AWOL for some time) so we have to wait until that has died down. Hopefully starting treatment on day one of next cycle, unless of course it's late, then the Christmas shutdown will mean it is postponed for another cycle. Grrrrr


----------



## still a mum

michelle good luck 4 tomorrow hun x i have my fingers crossed 4 u x

its amazing what family do 4 each other my big sis has offered 2 carry a baby 4 me if i cant after everything thats happened but if i decided 2 do that it would have 2 b on next cycle. i thought it was extremely nice of her as even though she has 4 kids she cant have anymore due 2 both her fallopian tubes being removed through 2 eptopic pregnancys and my lil sis has also offered.

when my lil girl was in hospital i met a couple there who i became friends with and unfortunately they lost there ds 2wks b4 i lost my dd to the same infection . we have remained firm friends and they have gone on to have 4 daughters and a son . firstly they made me godmother to there 2nd daughter and secondly she has offered to donate eggs to me! it makes me smile that even through our troubles there r some amazing people out there that we r very lucky to have around us. 

 that all goes well tomorrow hun x


----------



## still a mum

wendycat im   that af arrives on time 4 u when is due her visit hun?


----------



## nylaboo

Wendy - really hope you can start next cycle hun and that nasty cyst dies down.  
Michelle - hope all goes well tomorrow chick and it's nice and thick!!  Most people know at my work, I work in a school, I am lucky in that everyone has been very supportive and understanding.

StillAMum - I have always said how hard it must be for a needle phobic to do IVF. I really feel for you hun   .

Stephy -    sounds positive hun. Hope you are taking it nice and easy. When's OTD?

Norfolk - not long now hunni til embies on board.  

Hope everyone else doing ok.

AFM - feeling quite positive today.constipation has eased! Had awful indigestion last night (up in the night with it) and this was one of my main symptoms when I had my previous ectopic pregnancy. Have also felt quite queasy and been more aware of smells at times today. Sounds good right  

Nxx


----------



## lil stephy

Evenin ladies 

Wendycat I really hope u can start soon Hun I'm sure the time will fly by for u xx

Still a mum I'm the same I hate needles wiv a passion but we got a do wot we goat do right  it will all b worth it xx

Nylaboo Hun that sounds good to me fingers crossed for u sweet xx

Michelle good luck wiv ur scan tomorrow Hun x

And to anyone else I may have missed huge hugs xx


----------



## wendycat

I've had so much support from this thread, and I aren't even starting my FET in October LOL!


Stephy -      


Nylaboo- I also had indigestion when I got my BFP!     


Still a mum- any time between 20th November and 25th. I neeeeed her to arrive 20, 21 or 22nd of November if I have a chance of getting in before christmas, do fertiltiy dances ladies!


----------



## still a mum

wendycat im dancing 4 ya hun x

lms: i know its horrible but i just have 2 say i have done it twice b4 so i can do it again! and yes will defo b worth it if we get desired outcome x

nylaboo sounds great im  ing for ur bfp hun !


----------



## Michelle*

Lining is 6.1 mm ladies, she was happy and said it looked healthy (if that is even possible!) thaw on mon and et on either tue, wed or thur. Really pleased xx


----------



## lil stephy

Great news huni u will b pupo b4 u no it  xx


----------



## nylaboo

Michelle - fab news hunni!!   

Feeling quite queasy again to day.   

Really tempted to testwith a first response tomorrow....


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

Sorry not been about - mega busy at work   

Seems loads been happening so will do personals tomorrow when got more time.

I start HRT patches tomorrow so excited to being progressing even if it is at a snails pace!!

Love and hugs and    to all   

Boofle xx


----------



## lil stephy

Great news boofle xx


----------



## Michelle*

thanks for the messages ladies, means a lot.  Only a few more hurdles to jump!

Boofle - good to hear you have started patches, good luck hun   

Nylaboo - sorry to hear you are feeling queasy; when is the 2ww up?  first response test.... oh I don't know what I'd do if I was in your position.  I keep saying I won't test but I don't know.  Praying for you hun    x

Stephy - hope ur ok hunny, how's it going so far? praying for you too chick   x

still a mum - hi, hope you're ok   x

norfolk chick - not long until your scan, everything will be fine, it has to be sunbeam, you're my cycle buddy!   

Told team at work today and had a nice response.  Kept it short and sweet on email and everyone was really supportive and surprised I'd kept it a secret for so long (I'm the gobby one in our office and everyone knows everything about me!!).  Feel relieved about that and lining, so all good so far.  Let keep the positives coming please!


love and light xx


----------



## sallyy

I've been following this thread for a while but didn't know how to take part! Have now read instructions and am kinda getting the hang of it. I hope you don't mind me joing the thread I just wanted to wish everyone lots of     as there seems to be a lot happening.

Michelle thanks for messaging about telling work about your tx it encouraged me to email my bosses and let them know what was going on. I was worried about their reaction cos last time i has ohss and had to have time off and didn't want to push my luck. However they were really really supportive. 

My embies come out the freezer on mon and are going to spend a few days growing to blasts embryo transfer will be on thurs.

Sending positive vibes to all

Sallyy


----------



## Michelle*

Welcome Sally! Ur thawing is the same day as mine! Have u been on any meds so far?
Wishing u all the best xxxx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

Glad to see another productive week for us! 

Good luck to Michelle and Sallyy for next week I will be thinking of you, lots of   

How's your 2ww going LMS??

Are you still feeling queasy Nylaboo? Hope your ok xx

Sending lots of      to all you PUPO xx

AFM - Patches started on Thursday and have my 1st scan on 16 Nov @ 2pm.

Hope you all have a fab Friday

Boofle xx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Girlies,

Boofle ~ hope patches are going ok. Sorry for my lack of understanding but do the patches thicken your womb lining?   

Sally ~    hello and welcome. Hope all goes well next week. 

Michelle ~ not long to go now chick. Glad it went well telling everyone at work. It helps having that understanding, even if it's just so people know when to keep their mouths shut!!  

Stephy and Saz ~ how are your 2ww going? Are you going a little crazy like me? Any symptoms?   

Norfolk ~ not long til your scan now hun.   

StillAMum ~ how are you doing?   

Wendy ~ hope you are ok.  

Hi to everyone else.

Well I did a First Response yesterday and it was -ive. But I was ok just told myself it's too early. I then went on to do a cheapy Ebay and a Boots test this Morning  (I know I am loopy   ) which were both -ive.
I am 10dp5dt today and I know alot of ladies have this day as their OTD although mine is 14dp5dt. So now I am thinking maybe all the symptoms I have had mean zilch and it hasn't worked.  
But I am still feeling queasy at times, going to the loo lots, dizzy at times and had an 'o' in my sleep Wed night   , which is supposed to be a good sign. 
What do you guys think Any opinions greatly recieved, I am going mad here! 

 Nxx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey nylaboo I really hope ur test results change for u on otd as ur symptoms sound good.

As for me the twinges seemed to have stopped and although I'm very windy I don't feel anything else so I'm not to hopeful xx

Boofle how's u huni xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hello everyone.

Sorry its been a few days since I have written. Having probs with computer GRRRRRRRR and it wont let me look back so can only see bits and bobs!

Boofle - Yeay on starting the patches! Hope you are feeling all good. 

Nylaboo - Hope you are ok? I hope your test changes to a +. If you have been testing early, you may be getting a -  as there is not enough hormones yet to register a +.
I would not test anymore and just wait til your test day. Its so so hard to wait I know and sending you crazy, but until your test day, you will not get a true reading. 
All the symptoms sound very engouraging, so I     thats its just a - because you are testing too early? I am thinking of you hun and heres a big   for you from me.
Hang in there, how many days you got to wait til test day? Lets hope a + will appear very soon x x 

LMS - How are you? Its nice you and Nylaboo have each other for your 2ww. Try not to worry if you dont have any symptoms, every one is different. Might just all be snuggerling in??
How long have you got to wait til test day? Thinking of you too hun x x  

Hello & Welcome Sally  .
Good luck for next week, not long to go for you know.   thinking and   you get a BFP soon. Sorry I meant to look, where you haveing treatment? You having  natural or med cycle?

Michelle - Thank you so so much for your reply. I did get it!!! I have felt so much better after reading that! Things have died down now, like you said, I think its just the lining growing. Its horrible, you get a thought in your head and then your mind works overdrive! Hopefuuly thats it now and just wait til Tuesay for scan for reassurance!
Thats fab news for next week! What day are you having ET? Hope you are feeling ok. Am   it all goes well. Cycles buddies together!!  
Nice to hear that your work were supportive, thats less stress for you to have to think off. 

Saz, Still A mum and Wendy, how are you doing?

AFM - I have been freaking out earlier this week. I had really bad AF pains, really bad. Rang the clinic to tell them and they informed me it sounds like its just the lining growing and hopefully is all good signs. However, they then said, obviously if it is AF on its way, thats bad signs. The drugs of course are to prevent AF, but you never know! 
The clinic said just to take it easy and hopefully its just the drugs working!
That afternoon, I then had all the dischargey / mucus stuff (TMI - Sorry). It was truely disgusting! 
Had that for a couple of days, but yesterday it eased off and hardly had any AF pains. Looks as though its just the drugs doing its thing. Thank you  Michelle Again for your support. My mind was going  
Got my scan on Tuesday, cant wait! Hopefully the lining is growing well and then ET will be 15th, 10 days to go. OMG!!!!


----------



## diannaK

Hi ladies don't seem to be able to keep up with all the posts.

Have been feeling really low since starting buserelin and anxious which I think is one of the side effects but it is sending me bonkers at the mo panicking and going over and over things in my head until they feel insurmountable.

I am so glad there are so many positives at the mo. I will keep everything crossed that Et's go well this week.

I applaud all those who have been brave enough to be open at work.

My work know I had VF to have DD but I have only told a couple of people we are trying again as it is really hard when you get a BFP and everyone likes to tell you how they know someone who had IVF and then got a natural BFP. It is hard to explain all the reason why this is unlikely to happen to us without going throu my whole story. I'll let them know if it work which I'm trying not to bank on too heavily.

Anyway we're at care northampton and we have a down reg scan and trial transfer on Tues which is apparently what you have o have ifyou've had a baby since the last one.

wishing everyone with ijectionss, sprays, patches and TWW sorry haven't been able to do personals.

DiannaK


----------



## sallyy

Hi Everyone hope you all having a fab weekend.
I'm having a cheeky cup of tea instead of doing the things that need doing!

Nybaloo - I hope your doing okay and not going to crazy! the 2ww is the worst   my on the day test for 5 day transfer is not until 17 days after ET so maybe you are testing  too early

Norfolk chick i had the exact same symptoms as you kept trotting off to the loo to make sure AF hadn't arrived! things seem to have calmed down now! how are you doing? I'm doing a medicated short cycle at Care nottingham am taking progynova and have just started with ulrogestan suppositeries. 

Dianna K sorry to hear your feeling low hang in there hon this journey is a crazy one! Good luck for tues let us know how you get on. Its great that they do a trial run wish my clinic did that would make the actual day go really smoothly.

Michelle praying that all our embies thaw nicely on monday     

 Boofle hows the patches

To everone else sending you huge amounts of        

To those one the 2ww     

Have a good weekend everyone thank you sooooo much for welcoming me to the thread and all your positive support

Sallyyy


----------



## Michelle*

Nylaboo - big hugs hunny   with not going through this before myself I'm unsure what to say   but I'm       for you though, don't let the results set you back, stay   

Stephy - glad your twinges have stopped.  how you keeping? going   yet? praying for you too       

Norfolk chick - you're very welcome.  soooo easy to drive yourself   isn't it? not long now until your scan.  My FET date is either Tue/wed/thur - the embryologist is calling on Monday to discuss and see how many to thaw etc.  DP and I have discussed and think we'll thaw 3 (out of 7) and IF ok then have 2 put back (although I'm aware the clinic don't encourage this because of my age   

DiannaK -everyone always tells you of people who have gone through IVF and had BFP and its nice to hear but I tend to find that it doesn't always relate to your story / diagnosis.  I hadn't found anyone with my diagnosis until I came on to FF and even then, I still struggle to find people in the same boat as me (diagnosed early in life / Egg donation from sister) as most people with my condition are diagnosed in their 30's.  But I suppose you have to look at it as though the people who are telling you the stories of success, don't really know what to say and they're doing their best to make you feel better. Good luck with your trial run this week - try and stay    

Sallyy - good to hear you had same symptoms as Norfolk chick and me.  It can be worrying.thanks for the wishes for monday   

Sorry to any one I've missed - hope you are all well 

Thawing in 2 days! Excited but nervous as you would be.  Got my first accupuncture this afternoon (should have been last night but she cancelled at last minute).  Will let you know how I get on 

Love and light xx


----------



## saz5

hi all..........we tested this morning and it was a  ....we still cant believe it and already the paranoia has started, praying all will be ok. i had implantation bleeding for 4-5 days - nothing heavy at all just(beware TMI) browny bits in the residue of the Crinone gel.  ive been feeling incredibly queasy and have found that certain foods have tasted like vinegar oh and have felt sooo tired. didnt sleep too well last night and was up at 5.30 testing......i just cant believe it.  we are now just waiting for st barts to conatct us for our 1st scan.
           for you all that are starting treatment soon and that are on the 2ww.
sx


----------



## wendycat

Congratulations Saz!!! That's great news!!  


Michelle- oooh 2 days to go    I think sometimes it's better, less stressful if people know the facts, you don't have to keep making excuses. Well done you for telling the team, I'm glad they were nice.  




Sallyy - hello!  


Dianna- Hope you feel a little better soon, the drugs are awful aren't they.  


NC - 10 days to go! Exciting!    


Stephy -     


Nylaboo- Those are great symptoms, maybe just a wee bit early to test?    
Boofle- good luck with your scan on the 16th. Hope the patches do their job!    


Stillamum - Thanks for the dance!


Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm a bit pants like that.


AFM - Nothing to report, time is draaaaaaaging. It's doing my head in!!


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

What fabulous news saz, congratulations   

Nylaboo ~ The HRT patches should help the lining thicken as they have estrogen in and apparently that is the hormone that should do it naturally. Apart from trying to place them in a location that does not rub on any clothing, crease with and joints or catch everytime I move at the mo they are ok. I only have one on until Sunday then I put two on and change them every 4th day. Keep thinking positively, try & not test again until the right date otherwise your send yourself round the bend   lots of           to you

LMS ~ Glad to hear the twinges have stopped, sending lots of           to you

Norfolk Chick ~ Glad its all settled down, not long now

Diannak ~ Good luck for Tuesday, will be thinking of you   

Sallyy ~ Hi ya, hope you enjoyed your cheecky cup of tea, I'm just having a de-caf coffee when I should be doing housework - what we will do to get out of what we should be doing   

Michelle ~ Hope you had a relaxing accupuncture session & lots of           for Monday

Wendycat ~ Hang in there, all this waiting does not help but lots of       for a arrival on time xx

Have a good weekend

Boofle xx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey ladies 

Saz fab news huni I'm so pleased for u and dh, wot grade were ur frosties? And wot day transfer?  Also did u get any symptoms? 

Michelle Monday will b here b4 u no it  pray ur frosties make it xx

Hey wendycat  xx

Nylaboo how u goin? I'm feelin a little queezy today at times but not sure if it's in my head or not lol so think I'm goin mad. I have had a few twinges and sharpe pains today also  and tmi comin but we were out in the car and I suddenly felt like I was losin wot I thought was blood so went in to panic mode rushed in to tesco's loo and checked but it was nufin thank god just some gel and wetness. So I'm now back at home restin, think I've had to much fun for today 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## saz5

Hi LMS, i had a few symptons - i had very mild spotting which started last monday for 4 days, last monday and tuesday ai had 2 things with mozzerella in and couldnt face eating them after first bite as they tasted like vinegar.  i felt quesy for a few days - when putting things in the bin or opening the dishwasher i felt yukky and just felt tired. 
How are you feeling? when is your test date?
sx


----------



## nylaboo

Saz -         spinspinspinspinspinspin

        What wonderful news, congratulations!

Norfolk - not long til your scan hunni.    Hopefully you are nice and thick!!  

Michelle - Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture. Hope all goes well tomorrow chick      . Will be thinking of you.  

Boofle - hope the patches aren't driving you too crazy   ! I had oestrogen in oral tablet form. 

Wendy - Hi thanks for your support, hope you are ok hunni.   

Stephy - Hope you are ok and not going too mad! Queaziness, cramping and wetness are all good signs. I know what you mean about wondering about whether it's in your head, I have been questioning everything. It's so hard hun, the longest and most stressful 2 weeks ever. Just try and keep busy and positive. I am here if you need me.   

Sally - 17dpt is really long! But has given me some hope, thanks. Hope you are doing ok.   

Diana - Hope all goes well on Tuesday chick.   

  Hi to everyone else.

I am feeling really low today. I feel like all my symptoms have disappeared other than the odd ache and pain. Trying to keep up the PMA. Oh well 2 more days til I find out for definate.     

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

  Nxx


----------



## diannaK

our first BFP lits hope we get many more. good ;uck to everyone testing this week and for all the transfers looks like a busy week.

We have DR scan on Tues so I am hoping it will be full steam ahead.

DiannaK


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Afternoon Ladies!

Just thought I would do some personals before I leave off work....

Dianna K - Sorry to hear that you are having the side effects. Good luck for tomorrow, never heard of a trial transfer What do they do for that??  

Sallyy - How did it go today with thawing?  

Michelle - Hope the accupuncture was a success and got you all chilled out! How did the thawing go today?  

Saz - Wow, what can I say....... except for......... CONGRATS!!!   
The first BFP and hope its the first of many more to come.
I am really pleased for you hun, bet you have had a beaming day today! Have you heard when the scan is?  

Wendy - How are you? Thinking of you and hope that  body brings you into dates for this cycle! Keep your chin up..... we are all here for you!

LMS - Hows the 2ww? How long you gotta wait now? I would normally say, sorry to hear you are feeling queezy, but lets   and   thats its the result of very good news!!! I have everything crossed for you and  .

Nylaboo - Good luck for tomorrow? Think I have the right day, tomorrow your test day?     for good news!! 

AFM - Tomorrow is my lining scan! YIPPEEEE.  I'm   its all nice and thick!! All my pains have gone now, but just got the good old Constipation (always nice to have!) I usually get this on Crinone Gel, but it seems to have come on the HRT!! I am feeling very good at the mo and hope it continues. Bit nervous, but just   its all building up. My mother in law is coming with me as it seems the drugs are sending me literally  .
I went to a local garden centre on Saturday and then ended up driving past my house and ending up in town on the way home! I didn't need to go to town! Then leaving town I ended up at Jolleys Pet Store (I never use Jolleys!)
At work, I am just a nightmare! I have done all invoicing wrong (whoops!) and I seem to be misplacing and losing EVERYTHING! Nightmare! 
So my mother in law is coming to make sure I actually end up there and home in one piece!

Please all have their fingers crossed for my lining tomorrow!

x x x


----------



## still a mum

norfolk chick sounds like you have had dramas lol! good luck for tomorrow hun x fingers crossed for you x

sallyy how did the thw go? u all set for thursday?


michelle how did the thaw go?

diannak : not long to go now hun x

afm: i feel much better now, have spoken to homerton today re injection site for suprecur and they have confirmed i can inject into the front of my thigh like gonal f in normal ivf which is much less stressful for me to do so im actually looking foward to getting started tomorrow!!!

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## lil stephy

Hey Norfolk chick I'm good thank u  still praying for a miracle x

Sounds like the drugs are plain havoc wiv ur mind Hun lol but all for a great cause hey xx

How is everyone else xx


----------



## nylaboo

Dianna - hope scan goes well tomorrow hun and you can start thickening up that lining.  

Norfolk - And also hoping your scan goes well and you have got a good lining. Your post made me laugh! Imagine how insane you are gonna be in the 2ww. I don't think you should leave the house!!!  

Still A Mum - best of luck with jabs tomorrow, another step closer.   

Stephy - how you feeling hun? Anymore symptoms?   

Hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok.   

Well OTD tomorrow. I am so scared. Don't think I will get much sleep tonight, and I didn't have much last night.  Have already more or less convinced myself it's gonna be -ive. Just can't help it. DH got day off tomorrow so we can be there for each other whatever the outcome.     

 Nxx


----------



## lil stephy

Nylaboo I'm really hopin u get ur bfp huni  have u had any symptoms?


----------



## Michelle*

Posting from my phone so will do personals tomorrow. Really annoyed about the hospital, they told me 8th nov weeks ago so been waiting all day. Called them at 2pm, 3pm & 4.30pm leaving msgs- no reply. My dp gets in touch and I'm down thawing on the 9th!!! Can't believe I've waited today, so frustrating. But this acupuncture seems to be working as normally in this situation I'd have been a nervous wreck (more than likely crying at the slightest thing) but today I've been well chilled out so it must be working. 

So ladies, will post tomorrow. 

Nylaboo - good luck tom, fingers crossed for u x
Nolfolk chick - hope scan goes well sweetie, been thinking thick for u!! Xx

More personals tomorrow x


----------



## sheps

Nylaboo - good luck for tomorrow.  It is so nerve wracking isn't it.

Saz - congratualtions. you must be over the moon and on cloud nine!

Just a quick one from me cos so tired so sorry for everyone I have missed.  Sorry not been around for about a week.  My cat got really sick on Friday and I was told he might not pull through.  I went into meltdown cos of the year I have had.  I am pleased to say he is now fine, that is the 3rd scrape with death in 18 months.  Got up this morning to find our palm tree had snapped and landed on my car.  Now got to sort all the insurance crap.  Went to see the GP today cos not getting over my horrible year too well and he wants to see me again next week.  He said I have a life full of stress on me at the moment and didn't think IVF was a good thing to take on on top of everything else cos of all the problems I am trying to sort around my nan and grandad's death and the health professionals cock ups and coping with their deaths.  Not sure what to do now. 

Night night.
Sheps
x
x


----------



## still a mum

sheps (((hugs))) im   your luck picks up hun x u have been through the mill and back but u r strong hun x 

hope u get ur car sorted and that ur cat stays healthy x


----------



## nylaboo

BFN for us today.     

Hope everyone else ok.
Thanks for all your support, you are all great and so deserve your BFP's.  

Will be in touch soon.


----------



## lil stephy

Nylaboo huni I'm sooooo sorry I'm sending u great big huge cyber hugs, crake open a lovely bottle of wine and let dh take care of u xx

Do u no wot ur next step will b? Xx


----------



## still a mum

nylaboo, im so sorry hun x thinking of u  as lms says let ur dp take care of u hun x


----------



## Michelle*

Nylaboo sorry hunny, gutted for u sweetheart, sending u lots of love babe xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Nylaboo, so, so sorry.


----------



## Boofle

Nylaboo ~   for you both. Sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## sallyy

Nybaloo so sorry hun wishing you both all the    in the world.      look after yourself and dp


----------



## sallyy

Hi everyone

Diann k how did the down reg and trial run go?

Michelle how did the thaw go? Glad the accupunture is working   

Saz congrats on your good news all the best!

Sheps you sound like a v strong woman. Glad your cat is on the mend. Look after yourself   

Norfolk how was your scan?

Still a mum glad your feeling better after your chat re injection site.

Lms how are things?

Today was thaw day! not yesterday same situation as michelle !!!!! RAAAH! anyway out of the 3 3 day embryos 1 survived fully and is a "gud un" 1 has a 50% chance of survival and 1 didn't make it. So the clinic will thaw out the blasts ready for thurs hopefuly we will have 2 for transfer . . .

Feeling excited and anxious thinking is lining to thin now? or too thick? have the clinic got the right dates?    Anyhow am going to push all the positive thoughts and sit on the negative ones !!!!!!!!

All the best to everyone hope your all doing okay 

thinking about you all 

Sorry if i missed anyone

Salllyy


----------



## sheps

Nylaboo - I am so sorry, don't know what else to say.   

Sallyy - I don't know about strong, I feel a mess!  Had reflexology this evening and it was sheer bliss!

Sheps
x


----------



## Michelle*

Morning ladies   

Nylaboo – I know I posted yesterday from my phone, I mean it when I say I’m really sorry to hear your news.  We are all hear for you if you need to rant / scream or cry   xx  Do you know what you are going to do next? 

DianneK – how is the trial transfer going?   

Saz – how r u feeling? Still on cloud nine or panicking about every twinge / symptom (I think I’d be the latter!)  congrats again

Norfolk chick – how was your lining scan? Was thinking of you yesterday 

Still a mum – how are the injections going?

Stephy – when is the end of your 2ww, have been thinking of you hun, any symptoms? 

Sheps – sorry to hear about your cat / car / general crappy year – boo to 2010!   I hope your GP is helping you hunny, I know it sounds daft but exercise is best to stimulate your mind and stay positive.  The line of work I’m in means I hear this from GP’s / medical professionals all the time; medical reports always encourage exercise to combat stress / anxiety, even if it just a 20 minute walk every day. 

Boofle – how are the patches hun, any side affects?  I was on them in May and had to keep moving where I place it as I got the horrible residue / sticky bit left behind which my clothes would stick too (well attractive!)

Sallyy – we are cycle buddies on the dot!  I’m the same as you thinking wayyyy too much and driving myself crazy! spin

I think that is everyone from the last couple of pages – hi to anyone I’ve missed xxx

AFM
Monday - Thaw date mix up (hospital fault not mine) was a blag but I was quite calm about it but then on Mon night I look over the crappy protocol sheet and realise I’ve flaming missed a day of taking cyclogest (progrestrone)   !! I was soooo angry at myself that I didn’t realise.  I’ve never got to this stage before and so just missed it on the sheet.  I’m such a dizzy cow sometimes but I went in to melt down and told DP I’d   it up etc.  I spoke to hospital first thing on Tue (they called me because of the ‘several’ msgs I’d left them from Monday “waiting for their call from embroylogist”) and she said it would be ok and to continue taking now.  I’m still a bit worried though that I’ve missed a day though but DP said I have got 3 months worth to take should I become PG so it shouldn't even be an issue (just one more thing to worry about though isn't it   ).

Tuesday - they called at 12noon ish and gave 2 options: 1) thaw all 7 embryos or 2) thaw 3 or 4.  They were encouraging option 1 which I was quite surprised about given our circumstances (donor egg).  Spoke to DP and we went with thawing 4.  They called back at 3ish and informed me that 2 survived and 2 didn’t.  The 1 embie was a 3 cell (remained same post thaw) and the other one dropped from 4 to 3 cell post thaw.  Basically they gave us option to wait until today (with potential ET today) or to thaw the remaining 3 to see if we could get one to blastocyst stage.  So we’ve ended up thawing the remaining ones.  Little bit gutted about this TBH   , I felt we’d have a 2nd cycle out of it just in case this one didn’t work, HOWEVER, the embryologist has said that if there is more than 1 that is good, they will transfer one and try and get the others to blasto stage to re-freeze – I didn’t know they could re-freeze??   

The other thing which we discussed was single or double ET and they are really encouraging only single ET.  I’ve pushed this with her to say I would want 2 but they say my age and circumstances mean my chances of getting pregnant are high so they don’t want to increase risk of twins. Again, a bit   off TBH as I thought it was our decision but they somehow manage to influence and encourage you to do what "they" want you to do   BUT I suppose they know best so I will calm down!!

Separately to all of this, I had acupuncture after work and it was really good.  I was really upset driving home from work and getting stressed out but I had this session (which was aimed at ET being tomorrow) and it was brilliant – turned up at home completely de-stressed and relaxed .  The lady I’m seeing is lovely too, just one of those really nice people that understands what you’re going through and does her best to reassure you everything is going to be ok.

Today - I’m off work as my mind was on a different planet by 4pm yesterday afternoon and with potential ET this afternoon there was no way I could go in this morning.  However, ET may be on Friday so just waiting for another call….. all I seem to do is wait for things – I hate not being in control of the situation!!! driving me  Lol

Right – long post so really sorry if I’m gone a bit!   

Praying for us all ladies, my work colleague gave me a little broach of St Gerrard yesterday.  She said St Gerrard was a saint of trying to get pregnant (or something along those lines – sorry I’m not that religious).  How lovely of her though. So it is my purse ladies and I say a little prayer for us all everytime I see it (which is going to be quite often as I’ll be hitting the shops this afternoon if ET doesn’t go ahead!!)

Love and light xxx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey Michelle sounds like u have had a few days of craziness Hun I'm sure wot ever the clinic do will b the right option  xx

As for me my test day is tomorrow And I'm so scared well I have my fingers crossed I pray for us all xx


----------



## saz5

Hi Nybaloo, im so sorry to hear of your news   ......do you know what your next step will be?

LMS - good luck for tomorrow - have you had any symptoms at all?        

Im feeling ok but just very tired, paranoid of every twinge and feeling sick some of the time.  I have a follow up scan on the 25th November so just wishing the days away at the moment.

Good luck to everyone else   

Sx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey saz glad to hear ur doin ok 

I have got slightly tender boobs and been feelin rough here and there but at the mo I'm getting sore achein in my womb area, I'm trying to b positive but it is hard. I'm just praying I c a positive tomorrow xx


----------



## Michelle*

Stephy - praying it is positive for you hun.  Are you off work at moment?  Hope you're relaxing.  It has been a whirlwind the last couple of days but then I was expecting it to be.  I'm having a chilled out morning with gratzia magazine and a decaff cuppa tea, waiting for the dam phone to ring lol xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Morning ladies, 

Just a quickie this morning - may get time this afternoon to do personals??

Well, good news for us!!! My lining is 8mm! They said they like it to be at least 8mm at this stage, so all very good. Plus there is still growing time til Monday.
I have now stopped nasal spray, still on progynova and last night I started the good old Crinone Gel (lovely!).

Next step is to ring on Saturday 12noon and we will be given a time for transfer on Monday. And also a time for when we are to call on Monday to see how many survived thaw (if any!). They will be thawing them Monday morning!!!!

When we spoke to doctor in sept he said they will thaw all 3, but yesterday they said they will thaw 2 and then see what happens, if needed they will thaw the 3rd one. So will just have to wait and see on Monday?

Feeling very very VERY nervous now. God is the next few days gonna drag Excited, but so nervous! 

Nylaboo - Hun I am so so sorry. Couldn't believe that you got a BFN. My thoughts are completely with you and hope you and dh are taking care of eachother. Big   from me to you.


----------



## Michelle*

ET is today - just had a call.  2 embies are progressing well the other 3 have slowed down.  Will likely have 2 put back now.

Will be in touch tonight / tomorrow ladies.  Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## lil stephy

Great news Michelle good luck xx


----------



## Michelle*

2 embryos on board xxx


----------



## saz5

Congratulation on being PUPO Michelle.       for you.
How you feeling LMS?
sx


----------



## lil stephy

Congrats on bein puop Michelle  xx now rest up chick xx

Hey saz I'm ok just worried bout tomorrow but I can't change anything so wot will b will b right  just Hope I can pee in the morning lol feel as tho I will b to scared to  xx
How r u?


----------



## wendycat

Hello Ladies


Just a quicky from your favourite October FET fraud!  


Nylaboo, again, so so sorry


Stephy - I am absolutely rooting for a BFP for you tomorrow pet, I really am!                              


Saz - Hope 25th comes quick


Michelle - Yay! PUPO!    


Norfolk - it will be here before you know it    


Sorry if I've missed anyone!


AFM nothing to report, still waiting and hoping


----------



## sallyy

Wow there is sooo much happening! Steph all thr best for tommorow i really hope its a bfp for you both                 

Michelle congrats on being pupo. How sweet of your work mate to give you that saint thingy! Don't worry about the cyclogest i missed a day when i was on the 2ww with DS and he still made it ! 

Norfolk GREAT news about your lining it sounds nice and thick   

Nybaloo thinking about you lots    



Well only of our 3 day embies survived the thaw. They are going to thaw the remaining blasts tommorow and ET is at 2:30. Hope it all goes smoothly. aaaaah!

All the best to everyone thinking about you all. Hope your all doing okay thanks for your support


Sallyy


----------



## nylaboo

Just a quick post as I am on my phone. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for your lovely messages. Congrats to michelle. And stephy good luck for tomorrow. X X X


----------



## lil stephy

It's a bfn for me girls


----------



## wendycat

I'm so sorry stephy, take care of yourself and dh.

Xxxxx


----------



## Michelle*

Oh stephy, so sorry darling, I'm gutted for u, I know u want this so bad. I've just had a little cry for u (my emotions r everywhere) sending u lots of strength and a big cuddle xxxx


----------



## sallyy

Stephy so sorry really sorry i was thinking about you last night take care of yourself and dp


----------



## saz5

Stephy i am so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you lots x


----------



## still a mum

lms: im so sorry 2 hear your news, i was getting excited 4 u as i really thought u would get a bfp x im still   that its just not shown up yet, i got bfn when i was actually pg so i really do hope u r still in with a chance and want 2 send u     (((hugs))) <3


----------



## keeley ;-)

aww steph i'm so sorry hon xxx


----------



## Boofle

Hi ya,

I'm sorry to hear your news LMS, big hugs to you both x   x

Sallyy ~ Thinking of you today, hope all goes well         xx

AFM, doing OK on patches although AF arrived unexpectantly on Sunday (but thats normal according to Bourn Hall). Looking forward to next Tuesday for first scan.

I don't know about anyone else but when we get to hear about BFN it reminds me what a journey this baby making lark is. I'm so please I got involved with you guys your great!   

Happy Nurturing to all you PUPO's and love to all us still waiting     .

Boofle xx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

LMS - I am so so sorry hun.    
My thoughts are with you and dh. I rushed to work this morning to read your post and then read your news. Had a little    for you.  

Michelle - Congrats on PUPO! Great news, fingers crossed hun. Hope you are resting up and relaxing!!

Boofle - Hope you are doing ok, not long til your scan now?  

Sallyy - Thank you! How did you get on today? Hope it was a smooth ET! Heres to the 2ww!!!  

Nylaboo - Hope you are ok hun. Still thinking of you x x  

Saz - Hope everything is progressing with you! Not long til your scan, 2 weeks!

AFM - Just waiting for sat now to find out time for ET on Monday! Felt quite emotional yesterday, but today back to my normal self. Cant stress over it yet, that will be on Sunday!!! Aaaarrrrrgggghhhh Hope them little snowbabies thaw


----------



## still a mum

norfolk chick im   the thaw goes ok 4 u hun x 

stephy hows your day been? hope u r ok hun x

boofle hope ur scan goes ok on tuesday hun x

hello 2 anyone i have missed x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

still a mum - thank you! Evrything on this rollercoaster ride is nerve racking! It never seems to end......... Just   , thats all we can do  

How are you?


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Girls,

Stephy~ Big hugs   . I am so sorry.   I know how much it hurts.   

Michelle~ Put those feet up honey.   

Norfolk ~ Praying for your snowbabies!   

Boofle ~ not long til your first scan hun. Glad things are moving forward for you.   

Saz ~ how are you feeling hun? Bet you can't wait til your scan.   

Wendy, Sally, StillAMum, Sheps and everyone else hope you are all ok and thanks for your lovely messages.  

Well obviously still very upset about our BFN.    Started bleeding today which is horrible. This journey is so hard at times. I was saying to DH yesterday it is truely awful but we have to count our blessings. We have eachother, our health, great family and friends, a lovely home and good jobs. There could be alot more wrong. 
On Tuesday we went for a review at the clinic. Our consultant was very suprised about the BFN. He thinks there may be another problem as well as my tubes. So we are going to have a few months off. We need a break, physically, emotionally and financially. I am going to have some tests in the new year to look at my immunes and also blood flow in the uterus as either of these things may be the key as to why we are not getting a BFP. 
The consultant also told us we are 18th on the NHS list at the moment. They will get the new budget in April so hopefully we wouldn't have to wait too long after that.

So we are going to have a few months for us. We are moving house soon so that will be another project for me! And I think it may be time for a puppy!

Thanks for all your support girls. And don't worry I will still be hanging around to see how you all get on. I truely hope that we have a turn of fate on this thread and the rest of you get your BFP's!

 Nxx


----------



## still a mum

norfolk chick im fine thx just trying 2 relax as i dont want any stress throughout this cycle! hoping for gd news from u hun <3

nylaboo: keep up the PMA hun it really is the best thing x relax , enjoy xmas and gd luck with ur move hopefully the old saying 'new house, new baby' will come true 4 u x hopefully ur next tx comes around quickly hun x


----------



## sallyy

Nybaloo really good to hear from you. You have an amazing attitude i hope you both have a good break from it all and whne you start again that the tests provide some answers and you end up preggers. Like still a mum says keep up the pma but also have a little rant when needed !!! it always helps....

Norfolk praying very hard for you little frosties          x 100!

Saz did you lift your litle one much during 2ww? i have been told not to do heavy lifting and he is HEAVY?! really worried i will ruin my chances ....

Boofle thinking about you bet your looking forward to your scan 

Everyone else hope your doing good     

We had embryo transfer today. We had to use up all our frosties but ended up with 2 "cracking blastocysts". Theater was delayed for over an hour as a bulb on the lamp that they shine up your bits had blown and they had to get a man in to fix it and then sterlise the area!!!!!  my bladder was ready to burst and was v scared that i would wet myself Thank God i didn't. Had a lovely smooth transfer normally struggle with transfer but this went really well. OTD is 24th of nov so hope the blasts make themselves at home. feel much less stressed now it's done and now it will either be or not be   

LOts of          

to everyone

Sallyy


----------



## DND

Hi Girls, I am just about to get my first FET with a 6-day blasto.  I have distance treatment from dr G in London. From CD1 I have been on Progynon 3x2mg, Viagra 4x25mg, ASA 75mg, Folyc acid 5 mg and Suprecur (2 sniffs each 12 h). Since there are different ways for preparing the women before FET I wonder if you use Suprecure and in which way. Here in Sweden, were I live, they do not use Suprecure at all and I am little afraid if I do in right way. 

Sorry for no personal today, I have to read back and read more. Hug to everyone


----------



## saz5

Hi Sally y, I asked my consultant about it and he said i should not worry about lifting my little girl.  i took more notice on how i was lifting her....like bending down properly etc so as not to strain/pull anything.........all done with caution.  i read on here about this women who already had twins.  she then had fet and obviously was extremly busy with her twins and hey presto - she fell pregnant with twins again!!  i truly believe that you should get on with things as normal (within reason of course).  This time round was completly different for me as i had not had ec or any drugs my belly wasnt sore and swollen so i felt completly normal and not restricted at all.  They are a great distraction too!
fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Morning!

Nylaboo - It is really nice to hear from you, your attitude is amazing, I am not very strong so I am so pleased that despite all the upset and heartbreak you are puilling through and looking towards the future! A new house etc is a good distraction, and a puppy too....... I so recommend that!
After my 2nd miscarriage in 2008, I decided to buy our 2nd dog (made an excuse and said it was for my hubbys 30th bday!). She completey helped us and got us through all the  .
Then when our IVF failed in July, I decided to go and buy a tortoise! Again, she helped me through that heartbreaking time as she took my mind off a things. When I went to our consultant follow up appointment, he said how was I as I was very distraught on the phone when the IVF failed. My hubby turned round and said 'we are hanging in there, but she has just gone and brought a bloody tortoise so thats took her mind offa things!' The doctor laughed and couldn't believe a tortiose had helped me through it.
I think its just that we need distractions through the bad times. So a puppy, I say got for it!!!
Good luck hun!

Saz - I think your right when you say you must carry on as normal (with caution!) Last time I just laid there for 2 weeks, but this time round, on Monday after ET, I am off to Oxford to stay with my mum. She is having an operation today, and will be outta hosp probably on Monday too, so I will be helping her in my 2ww. Again, a distraction. However, I will also be having my feet up, but this time round I am so much more relaxed.
You are right in saying that without all the swollen bits and soreness, our bodies should be much more relaxed. I had a very bad EC with IVF and they have said if I need IVF next year, they will completely knock me out (general an) as I had a lot of complications and my body went through the mill, so FET is a much better route I think! Our minds are just much more relaxed!

DND - Hello & welcome! Wow, sweden! How is your treatment going? I have not been on them drugs before, but theer are a few on here that have and I hope they will be able to help with your query. 

Sallyy - Congrats on being PUPO! So pleased to hear that it all went smoothly, apart from the light! God that made me laugh! At least you didnt have to wait too long! I soooooo know what you mean about the bladder! Mine is very very weak (diabetes to thank for that!) so I literally can not hold my bladder for too long, so ET is a challenge for me. Then when they go scanning you, you do think to yourself 'please dont wet yourself'. The things we have to go through hey!
Hope you are all nice and relaxed. 

Well, tomorrow is sat and I get my timings to ring on Monday to find out the survival of my embryos and all be given a time for ET. 
3 days to go until ET (hopefully!) my god time has flown since tuesday! Last day at work today and got loads to do (thankgod!) to keep me busy.

Thinking of you all x x


----------



## still a mum

just a quick one for DND : i am also on suprecur but i am injecting so cant help u much there hun just wanted to wish you luck for your treatment x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend!

Just visiting my sister and using her internet, so just a quickie!

I spoke with Bourn yesterday and we are have to ring tomorrow at 9:45am to find out if any embryos have thawed,   that they have!
If everything goes ok, we are booked in for 1:45pm for transfer!!
So excited, but also keeping calm until we find out if they survived!!

After transfer we are going to Oxford to stay with my mum, so next time I write ladies I will be there!!

How is everyone else been?

Take Care


----------



## Michelle*

Hi Norfolk chick. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Hope u are ok about it all, how many do u think u will have back?

Sallyy - how u doing on 2ww? I was ok but driving myself crazy yesterday / today. Was quite upset yesterday panicking it won't work. 

I'm on phone so no other personals today but have been thinking of u all
Love and light xxx


----------



## still a mum

norfolk chick im    all goes ok 4 u 2mora x i dont know how u r going 2 get any sleep 2nite! 

afm: 5 jabs down and 15 to go until my 1st scan lol! im a quarter of the way there! im so sad i need 2 get a life lmfao! x

hope u lovely ladies r enjoying ur weekend x speak soon x


----------



## sallyy

HI lovely ladies hows it going?

Saz thanks so much for the advice it seems lifting ds and the hoover are inevitable so i'm going with your attitude if it's meant to be it's meant to be... hows your prgncy going when is your scan?

Norfolk Chick i am       loads for your embies how horrible having to wait over a weekend... i like your comment about the tortoise i never had them on my list of "distractions"  glad it works tho!!!!!! All the best for your transfer x x

Hi DND and boofle hows it going?

Still a mum how about you?

Michelle i am going CRAZY. I know if its meant to be its meant to be but i really want it t be!!!!!!! plus not very patient so even thought about testing today     ridiculous i know as my otd isn't for ages, are you off work? i've taken a couple of days off but am going to have to make myself busy busy as time will drag if I don't . Hope we both have better days tommorow    

Sallyy


----------



## still a mum

ahh sallyy u poor thing its amazing how when u want time to speed up it slows right down and every second feels like an hr!

hope u manage 2 find something to take ur mind off the wait x

im gd thx
just trying 2 rush away the days as well, just want to get the point of embryo thawing so i know whether or not this cycle can go ahead and if i will ever reach the 2ww iykwim?


----------



## rachel petch

Hi Guys, sorry not been on for a little while, oh well embies are getting thawed tomorrow night!!!!!     they survive and ET for wed. Hubby working away all week, coming home tomorrow night tho!!!! I m off work today but going in tomorrow thankgod!! I cant stop thinking about stuff!! I must admit because i ve done a natural cycle of fet my body does nt feel like its gone through the mill, so i feel slightly more relaxed than last time!! I did my HCG shot on sat afternoon coz i got a smiley face!!! Ever since the shot i ve had 'twinges' in my lower tummy......... what s all that about? Anyhow i ll keep everyone posted...... Oh Norfolk chick im          for your embies!!!!! Love and baby dust to all!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## lil stephy

How is everyone doing? Xx


----------



## still a mum

im gd thx stephy x how r u holding up hun?

rachel petch im   that ur embryo's thaw nicely 4 u x 

i am 6 injections down 14 to go until 1st scan lol!

finding injections ok so far!


----------



## lil stephy

I'm ok thank u, just takin things day by day and looking forward to next treatment x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Evening ladies, 

Well BRILLIANT news!!!We have 2 on board!! We rang at  9:30am, no news on embies, then we rang at 9:45am, no news. Then I had a break down, rang at 10am, no news, Then finally at 10:30am we got the go ahead. However we had to wait til we were in theatre room before we found out how many thawed!!!
Unfortunatley, we lost one embie out of the 3. They thawed 2 and I didnt make it so they thawed the remaining one.
During the thaw NO CELLS were lost and they started expanding well.So fingers crossed!!
Sallyy, we were joking the other day by saying you managed not to wet yourself,however today girlies, I did wee myself after the spectrum was inserted!!! Oh dear, it happens to the best of us!!  

Michelle - How are you doing hun? Been thinking of you and hope you are coping in the 2ww??

Sallyy - Its horrible waiting for OTD. I hope you are hanging in there?  When is your test day?

Still A mum - 14 days to go!!! But whos counting!!!!! Wishing you all the best. how are you?

Rachel Petch - Hello! How are you doing? Been a while since, how are you doing?     that they thaw for you. Will be thinking of you on Wednesday.Good luck hun.

LMS - how are you doing?

Wendy - How are you? Any news on starting tx yet?

Well I am now at Oxford staying with mum. My hubby is driving home back to Norfolk - 3 hours on his own   will miss him loads and I will next see him weekend of testing - if I make it that far. So for me its legs up, chill ou,sit back and watch dvds with mum for the next 2 weeks. 

Love to all x x


----------



## Michelle*

Norfolk chick – how was your thaw?  Have you had ET today?  I hope everything has gone ok hun, have been thinking of you today

Stephy – I’m ok thanks hun.  Good to hear you are feeling a little better.  Do you know when your next treatment is / what happens next?  

Still a mum – your last post about needing to get a life made me chuckle!  You don’t at all hunny, I think you are just like the rest of us, counting down the days!  Hope you are ok hun.  Thaw day will be here in no time and you will be going through the horrible stresses that come with it.

Boofle – good luck with your scan tomorrow

RachelPetch – hi Rach, I don’t think I’ve seen you on here.  Hope your thaw goes well hun.  As for twinges from drugs, I have had a couple with cyclogest (progrestrone) but unable to comment on what the HCG shot as I didn’t have it.  Hope you are doing ok.  How many embryo’s are you having put back?

DND – welcome to the thread!  Unable to give much advice on medication as this is all new to me too and my FET was from donated eggs (sister).  I wish you all the best over the next few weeks though 

Saz – how’s it going hun? I bet you can’t wait for your scan on 25th? Are you having many symptoms now?  I keep over analysing ever stomach twinge / pain / strange thing but I’m looking for nothing.  What will be will be!

Nylaboo – thanks for the best wishes last week when we had ET.  Hope you are feeling strong soon, hope that DP is looking after you xx

Wendycat – how you are hun?

KeeleyKeely – hope you are well.  When is your FET, is it next week?

Sallyy – I have just re-read some of the posts and your lamp incident has made me lol!  One of my 2 frosties got left behind in the catheter so they had to rinse and do the procedure again.  So dignifying waiting with your legs wide open and 3 people plus your DP in the room isn’t it?!  I did have 3 days off work last week (day of FET and 2 days after) but have been back in today which has been good to be honest, kept me busy.

AFM – Like Sallyy I’m driving myself crazy!  Was fine on day of transfer (Wed) and fairly positive on Thur & Fri but on Sat had a complete meltdown.  I think I was exhausted and was thinking really negatively about it not working and what we’d do next.  With our egg donor now the other side of the world (sister emigrated to Australia in the summer) I can’t help but think what the next step would be if this doesn’t work.  BUT I am determined not to think like that this week and have been a lot more +ve today and thinking ahead to 23rd which is test day.  My boss has kindly given me the test day off too. 

Sorry for the long post, hopefully have sent a personal to everyone. 
You’ve all been great the last few weeks and I want to thank you for the support you have given me, however small, it has helped me so far. 

Love and light xxx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Sorry michelle, need to come of internet now, havent had time to read your post but just wanted to say big hugs and I have posted a thread at same time as you, please read post before yours. Love and thoughts to you.


----------



## still a mum

norfolk chick yay! thats fab new hunni x im really glad u r in the 2ww x relax and enjoy urself with ur mum and if u r having a bad day post on here and we will refill u with pma x 

michelle i   u get a bfp hun x just over a wk 2 go babe and u will know 1 way or the other x 

u know i was just stressing about the thaw already! i was getting excited thinking this isnt so bad! i can handle all this and seeing as they r treating me as if i have immune issues i have the extra help 2 back me up and prevent miscarriage if i get a bfp then i thought OMG i only have 2 frozen embies! what if none of them survive? what if im injecting for nothing! but like u i have to bring myself back 2 earth and remind myself what will be will be and there is nothing i can do 2 change that so lots of   and  fingers crossed x


----------



## sallyy

NOrfolk - big congrats on being pupo. well done little embies they sound like fighters too. I am so proud that you admitted to the wetting incident lol made me smile. Hope the little embies settle in nicely and you get a bfp! Fx

Michelle i think your right being back at work and busy is the way forward. Hope your doing okay this bit is always the worst isn't it? take one day at a time hun easier said than done i know as i have had to make a list of things to do today so that if  i sart moping i kick my ass in to action mode.Thinking about you lots and lots and hope you have a good day               


Still a mum sorry you had a negatve day yesterday keep up the    sounds like your clinic are doing everything they can. Your time is getting closer and closer    

Boofle how was the scan?

DND Rachel  hows it going?

Everyone esle a big hello and look forward to hearinghow your all doing okay    

AFM  i have a LOVELY sparkling house as i have cleaned it from top to bottom and more! Yesterday i decided it hadn't worked and ate three minin swiis rolls in a very short space of time     have now thrown the rest in the bin as they are too much temptation !!!!!!!!!! I think if my mum wasn't coming tonight i would have gone back to work this week but she will be a good distraction as she is very positive upbeat. Feeling more positive today it either will be or not be and will make more plans for the future when i know which way this is going to pan out. For now i have a cup of tea and then a walk planned.

Thinking about you all

Sallyyy


----------



## still a mum

hi sallyy hope u enjoyed ur walk x glad ur mum will be a welcome distraction hun x try 2 relax now u have scrubed the house lol! u naughty girl x

norfolk chick how u feeling today?

michelle how r u doing hun?

boofle how did scan go?

hello 2 lms, dnd rachelpetch, saz, nylaboo, keeley keeley and anyone else i have missed x hope u r all well x

WENDYCAT! where r u? hope u r ok hun x

afm: 7 jabs down and 13 to go until 1st scan! sorry if tmi    but i came on my period today 7 days into taking suprecur! is this normal?i am actually day 28 of cycle as i started suprecur on day 21 so im not freekin out that much i guess i have to shed my lining and then build it up again? not really sure has anyone else had this?


----------



## Boofle

Hi ya,

Big congrats to Norfolk Chick and Sallyy for being PUPO - happy nurturing!!!

Nylaboo ~ Sending you lots of hugs     

Still a Mum ~ Not long to wait, time will fly  

DND ~ I have been on the suprecur nasal spray, which I found fine. Did have another bleed around day 25 and at todays scan they found a cyst which is not un-common when down-regging on day 2. Best of luck &    

Hi to everyone and sending lots of hugs     

AFM ~ Went for scan today and lining at 5.2mm, which the nurse thought was a little on the thin side nut would check with the doc. Well I did not expect this but I am due to have ET on Thursday 25 November - I thought they would give me something extra or extend the time of the cycle but no, came away in shock was an understatement and could not get my mum down from cloud nine all the way home. I cannot believe its happening so soon, I just pray my embies come alive         

Love to all xx


----------



## still a mum

wow boofle thats fab news not long 2 go now x   the thaw goes well hun x


----------



## keeley ;-)

Michelle, thanks for asking hon. ET will be next friday    fingers crossed ay. how are you


----------



## Michelle*

Hi ladies

Keeley -  Are you excited / nervous / freaking out?  It will be round before you know it.  Was your base line scan ok? Keeping everything cross for you   

Boofle - OMG, excellent news   .  5.2mm is good, especially if FET isn't until next week.  Mine was only 6mm at the same time and they didn't scan again.  Keep drinking your pineapple juice and if you like them, eat brazil nuts!   

Still a mum - I'm ok (ish) thanks.  Had a up/down weekend and back at work this week, with a crappy cold   .  Not sleeping well because of cold so then when I wake up I can't get back to sleep because I'm thinking about things driving myself   !  Only 1 week to go until OTD!

Sallyy - my darling cycle buddy, thanks for the wishes, right back at you         . Quick question - would you like to come to my house and clean it from top to bottom please??   This is my first cycle hun so I've never got to this stage before (technically 2nd time but last time we just froze the embryos because of fluid on the womb so they didn't implant at all).  Anyhow, it is such a strange feeling that I "may" be pregnant.  The whole PUPO abbreviation baffled me last week that I had to look it up   !!! LOL I'm such a dingbat!  I really really want this to work and I read on FF so many people that have more cycles and get BFN's I doubt whether I deserve it to work first time - does that sound daft? I know if it does work, I will be so happy.  Anyhow, hope you have a lovely week with your mum, lots of PMA is what you need and thanks for the +ve thoughts, praying for us both          .  PS - have you considered testing early or not?  I'm adament I'll hold out until 23/11   

To everyone else - hello! 

Love & light xxxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

michelle-baseline was last week at all was well. had lining scantonday and its 9.9mm she was please so i guess i'm on course?


cant wait till next friday as didnt get to ET last cycle   fingers crossed for us all ay!


----------



## Michelle*

Keely - you are in the same boat as me then.  I didn't get ET last time either.  Oh I'm really excited for you hun, hope it works out ok.  And 9.9mm is great! x


----------



## keeley ;-)

fingers crossed for the both of us then ay!


has anyone on this thread gor a BFP yet?


----------



## Boofle

Will be thinking of you Keeley as your ET is the day after mine, lots of luck xxxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

you will have to let me know how it goes then boofle. good luck hon wishing you all the best x


when i had my tubes checked i was in agony i hope it isn't like that.


----------



## Norfolk Chick

michelle - How are you today? Hope you are still taking it easy in your 2ww. People often ask me if I would test early, but I have always said I would wait. The last IVF I had I didnt make it to test day, I often think, they say a certain day for a reason, so I always want to wait. Do you think you will wait or test early? What ever you decide to do, I wish you all the very best of luck and thinking of you! So you only have just under a week to wait?? POsitive thinking babes!!!

Keeley - GREAT GREAT news on the scan!! Fingers crossed for next Fri, you feeling ok? I read your post about how many have got a BFP, I think there is only 1 so far and thats Saz 5. Fingers crossed the rest of us will get our BFP very soon?? 
Be good for you and Boofle to have eachother through the 2ww.

Boofle - Good news about ET, just over a week to wait!! Hope you are keeping up with the brazil nuts and pineapple juice!! 

Still a mum - The count down is getting less!! LOL! How are you doing? Sorry I have never been on  suprecur so cant help you there, but hope everything is going well.

Sallyy - How are you hun? Thinking of you!

AFM - Had really really bad constipation yesterday, so much so that I felt sick (tmi!) and got quite upset last night that all the 'pushing' may of upset the embies snuggerling in? Tried to ring bourn today, but stillwaiting for phone call. However it has started to ease up. Thank god. Other than that I am just laying about and taking it easy!!

Love to all x x x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Morning ladies, how are we all today?

Spoke to Bourn yesterday, they confirmed constipation does not affect embies..... feel a **** now!!! oh well, it doesnt harm to ask. Puts my mind at rest. All ok now though!
Lost loads of progesterone this morning when I wiped. 

Hope all you ladies are having a nice day.

x x x


----------



## still a mum

norfolk chick glad u r feeling better now x i always say 2 my partner i cant get embarrassed any more as i have had everything on my body touched / looked at / examined! and have had to ask some very personal questions in my quest ttc! i just don't care anymore lol!

hope everyone else is well! 

afm: i have had 9 injections now and 11 to go until my first scan! almost half way there! i have noticed some strange bruising inside my right thigh no where near the injection site so not sure whats happening there but i feel ok so its not really bothering me! not long to go now!


----------



## Michelle*

Hi Norfolk chick - I'm ok thanks back at work this week so keeping me busy.  I've been mainly positive each day and can't help but think it is working and I'm pregnant (I've had no period pains, bleeds and my 'down below' area feels a bit different but in a weird kind of way that I think might be a good sign).  It's so hard to know though isn't it and I had friend last night prepare me for what the worst (which sounds like a mean friend but she isn't at all, she was just trying to get me thinking so that I don't feel too shocked if it is negative).  I don't intend on testing early to be honest.  I haven't had the urge to either.  I've got 23/11 booked off work so I'm prepared for either result (if you can prepare for that...) and we'll go from there.  I'm incredibly nervous though.  As for you feeling a twit for asking questions don't be daft!  You are only asking the questions that everyone else thinks or even asks themselves (I'm on another thread and I asked about this whole 8do3dt (or whatever abbreivation) I still don't really get it!!!  Plus I thought exactly the same as you with regards to sneezing as I was having sneezing fits the other day with like 6 or 7 at a time and you 'tense' when you sneeze don't you, so I'm thinking - ****, what if I force things out!!!  BUT the embryo's are firmly inserted up in to the uterus so they're not going to budge because of that, they'll budge because of reasons completely beyond our control and truely believe that.

The progrestrone pesseries (yuk!): I've read on FF somewhere that someone checked with their clinic and the actual hormone we need is absorbed within 10 minutes and the remaining bit (the vegetable fat) is what comes out, so don't worry about that either. 

Rght I'm at my mum's now for her bday so I best go (I've stole her computer for 5 min!!) 
Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## sheps

Still a mum - i'm due to start taking supercur next week.  From memory when I had fresh cycles I had to start taking it on day 2 or 3 of cycle and then I would have a bleed for a few days.  Not sure what will happen with my FET as like last time i am on the pill and bleeding.  Sorry that is not much help is it.

Sheps
x


----------



## still a mum

sheps thanks babe that is helpful as af seems to be leaving and i was a bit baffed but now you have said that its probably right that i should only bleed for a few days x  how are you hunni?

michelle hope u r having fun on ur mums bday x

keeley keeley, ET doesnt hurt at all hun, the 1st time i had it done it was slightly uncomfortable but the second time i hardly felt a thing, nothing like having ur tubes checked so dont stress out hun im sure all will be fine x   all goes well for u x

hello everyone else, its quiet on here lately! x


----------



## keeley ;-)

thanks hon xx just want it done now


is anyone having ET next friday?


----------



## still a mum

mines not due until december  but im sure someone on here is. i think at the moment boofle is closest to you for ET hers is the day b4 u i think x where are u having treatment keeley keeley?

im at homerton hospital in london x


----------



## Boofle

Hi Ladies,

A quickie why at work!!!   

Michelle & Norfolk Chick ~ Hope your taking it easy and big fingers crossed for test date      xx

Keeley ~ We've not got long now, I keep thinking this time next week ... but then have to remember that we have still got to wait for my embies to thaw out and that could put the kybers on it!   

Hi Shep & Still a Mum hope your good xxx

Hello Nylaboo, hope your ok xx

Will try & do more personals later at home when its quiet.

Have a happy Friday   

Boofle xxx


----------



## libby79

Hi everyone,

Can I join you on here please, I'm having my second FET attempt on 30th November a week on Tuesday, have only got one frozen blastocyst, so fingers crossed it thaws and sticks.  

Hi Keeley keeley - we meet again - not long to go now only a week for you.  

Take care everyone

Libby xx


----------



## still a mum

hi libby 79 welcome to this thread hun x of course u can join   x

gd luck for ET x are you having medicated or naural FET?

where are you having treatment? im having medicated FET im currently DR on suprecur and have 1st scan booked 29th nov x i am having treatment at homerton hospital in london x

the ladies on this thread are lovely and so helpful im sure u will feel comfortable on here hun x


----------



## keeley ;-)

libby you cant be without me can you lol

boofle- thats what i'm worried about    hope its good news for all of us. how many embies do u have?

i am having TX in bourne hall colchester, anyone else there?


----------



## lil stephy

I don't go there keeley but I live like 2 mins from there  hope and pray for ur fet to work xx

Hey everyone sz I ain't been on much it's just that I don't feel I should b as my fet failed, so I'm looking forward to my next treatment which will start in December so I'm very excited. I go to barts in london.
I no it's weird as I live like 2mins from Bourne but when I was refered they had lost there nhs funding so I have been wiv barts every since (my luck hey) lol. I'm ok bout it tho cz barts r fab so can't complain and I like the day out  xx

Hope ur all ok tho girls and good luck for anyone who has thawing, and et comin up xx


----------



## still a mum

little miss stephy x glad u r well hun x its gd to hear u r starting tx again soon, i   it works for u this time


----------



## lil stephy

Thank u still a mum, as it's a fresh go I'm hopin it will work as my last one did it's just a shame I lost my baby but I have a good feelin it will b ok this time  xxx


----------



## scoobydoo77

Hi ladies,
Can anyone tell me what the protocol is for a natural FET?  I am on day 4 (still bleeding a bit) of my cycle and want to go ahead with a FET this month?  Will it  be a case of tracking ovulation and then transferring after ovulation has been confirmed? I guess that means scans around day 12?

Thanks for any help...

Cheers

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## Boofle

Evening Ladies,

Welcome Libby, time will fly & 30th will be here in no time xx

Keeley ~ I have 2 embies both day 6 blastocyst with one of them on the brink of hatching (not sure whether thats good or bad) so hope they take after me and are little fighters   I'm with Bourn Hall but at their Bourn clinic, keeping everything crossed for us both.

LMS ~ Glad to hear from you and that your next cycle is just round the corner   

Scoobs ~ I'm on a medicated FET so can't help you but I'm sure one of us ladies will - best of luck and welcome

AFM ~ Just done last sniff   and first gel    Off to London tomorrow to look round 10 Downing Street and the rest of weekend cleaning so I can rest up next weekend if all goes to plan. At work I am one of three currently doing IVF at Bourn Hall - one lady had ET last week and myself and the other are due end of next week - I hope its a case of "everything comes in three's".       

Hope you all have a fab weekend and lots of love to you all.     

Boofle xx


----------



## Michelle*

Hi all - welcome Scooby, sorry I don't know the answer to your question, but all the best hun x  

Stephy - you are a fighter hun, glad to hear you are feeling strong enough to go through this again.  All the best luvie xxx    

Still a mum - hi hun, hope u r ok xx   

Boofle - hope Downing st is fun, what you going there for?  Just a bit of touristy thing?   xx

I'm doing OK (if you could driving yourself being utterly   bonkers whilst on your 2ww!!) Quite a few symptoms have started to build up now (tired, funny taste in mouth, nausea this morning, heavy feeling in belly and strange watery discharge - sorry TMI), but no AF or AF pains which must be a good things?  ?!  

OTD is on Tuesday and I really don't want to test before then (although it has crossed my mind   )  Visiting friends in Wales this weekend so that should keep me distracted and going to see Harry Potter on Sunday night with my family - then work Monday.  Soon it will be Tuesday!  Arrrhhhh! 
Lots of prayers please!      

Love and light and all things bright!
xxxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

michelle                  




stephy


----------



## diannaK

Goodness ladies how busy this site has been. I don't seem to manage to get on during the week and this week has been manic with evryone having birthdays one after the other. Having family over today for daughters 1st birhday so been cooking and cake making ( which I'm not great at  but was determined to do for my LO)

Look like evryone is going slightly loopy during the TTW but I'm glad to se some positive signs and good thaw results. We are in on Monday for our scan to see what is going on with my lining . Ive been taking the tablets and am now on 2 a day but start 3 a day tomorrow. Is anyone else doing this regime.

Anyway LO crying to get up so best be going goodluck to everyone. Fingers crossed.

DiannaK


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Good morning!
Still a mum - Very true, I think when you go through IVF etc, you simply have no embarrassment no longer!!
Hope your injection sights are easing up a bit now. Not long til your scan now, very exciting!!!

Michelle - Good idea to have your test date off work. Hopefully it will be a day to celebrate! I too didnt understand the 8dp3dt, until I looked it up yesterday. It means 8 days past 3 day transfers. So for example, I am 5dp5dt. 5 days past 5 day transfer. (the first number is the days past ET, and the 2nd number is the age of your embies when they were transferred) Hope that makes sense!! 
Your symptoms sounds VERY promising. When did you start noticing them? You had thenm for very long? It all seems very good for you and I really hope you get your positive on Tuesday. Have you been keeping your sister up to date? I'm thinking of you.
Keeping busy is a great idea, it makes the time go quicker!!

Boofle -   your embies will do good in the thaw, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you have a nice time in Londay today. 
Blimey, there are 3 of you ar work going through IVF. They say good things come in 3's - hopefully this is a good sign!! 

Nylaboo - Hope your ok hun  

Libby 79 - Welcome and good luck for 30th Nov, not long and I   it all goes well and you get your BPF.

LMS - Pleased that you are staying positive - very proud of you! Dec will soon be here and hope this time its a BFP and it goes well. I have evrything crossed for you.

Dianna - Good luck for your lining scan on Monday. Seems that I had the same treatment plan as you are having. I am on Progynova, started on 1 tablet a day, then increased to 2, then 3 and at the moment I am still on 3 a day, but IF I get a positive, it will increase to 4 a day. 

Scobby doo - Welcome! Sorry, but I havent had natural FET before, I am on Med cycle, so dont have any advice for you, but there are people on here that can help you!

AFM - Well, nothing changed for me. Nearly through half of my 2ww. Had really bad aching for past couple of days - think its all the laying about I'm doing. Just staying relaxed really. My last miscarriage I lost it at 11 days after period due and my last IVF I bleed 11 days past transfer, so I will be dreading Friday morning next week! If i make it that far. Still at my mums in oxford. Just   This really does work. 

Love to all.

x x x


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls im on day 4 past transfer, hubby working away and all on my todd!!!!, im going out with mum for lunch tomorrow, so thst will be nice!! I do feel like im going a little loopy and  angry too. Just checking in to make sure all u girlies are fine.       to all and big    all round!!


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Evening Rachel, hope you are relaxing well on your 2 ww, I am day 5 past transfer, so only 1 day ahead of you.
Hope you are coping well.
Have a nice day tomorrow with your mum.
Take care
x x x


----------



## rachel petch

Hi Norfolk Chick, keep getting twinges all evening, they are nt painful, but i think i remember having them last time after transfer. They transfered an 8 cell and a 4 cell, and were v optomistic about the 8 cell, i just hope one of them sticks. Was pg earlier this year on a fresh cycle and that was with a4 cell, so i do think anything is possible on this crazy journey!!! Keep in touch hunny, coz as u say your only 1 day ahead!!! xx  and    that this 2ww is nt too terrible for us!! xxxx


----------



## sallyy

Hi Ladies

Just wwanted to drop in and say hi and     I have been kept very busy by my mumsy! But she has gone home again now and so the 2ww continues   

Hope your all doing okay Hi to all the latest additions to the thread sending you lots of      for thawing transfers and beyond! 

Michelle cycle buddy our big day is getting closer and closer how you doing? are you going to test early?

Norfolk thinking about you hoping the 2ww goes realy quickly for you!

Boofle how was london? All the best for next weekend   

Everyone else a big hello to you all    

Afm i tested early today       i had blasts transfered on the 14th so i'm 9/10 days post transfer. It was a bfn. I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked this time and will carry on testing now until my test day (24th). Think testing like this will soften the blow for otd ! Last time with my bfp i knew i was pregnant this time i know i'm just not .... will keep you posted. 

Lots of love and hope

Sallyy


----------



## Michelle*

Just a quick one as at friends house

Norfolk chick - symptoms since about tues on/off but I'm just not sure. Fingers crossed ay.

Sallyy - hun sorry about the test but u have tested early and there could still be hope. You might even surprise yourself. Thinking positive thoughts for u. I haven't tested early but have been tempted to. Would u believe it but I have never brought or even done a pregnancy test?! Lol with my diagnosis I've just never needed to. I have a good feeling about ties but I (and my dp) keep trying to bring myself to reality - that it might not work. It's hard as I feel great albeit tired. Sal keep ur chin up hun xxx

Hi to all xxx


----------



## still a mum

michelle: only 2 days left till test day im   you get a BFP! 

sallyy: i hope u have tested 2 early hun u still have 3 more days until OTD and when i did 1st ivf i got BFN when i POAS but when they tested at hospital with pee test and bloods it was bfp and everything was fine until later on so im really   for u hun x

rachel petch how u doing hun? hows the 2ww treating u ?

norfolk chick how u feeling? hows the 2ww treating u? hope u and rachel petch are keeping yourselfs busy x im   ur lil embies are snuggling in nicely x


dianna k gd luck for tomorrow hun x


boofle and keeley keeley not long for you both now x are you both getting excited?


scooby77, libby79 and sheps , how u all doing?

little miss stephy glad u have lots of   for next time hun x im sure u will be just fine x

hello everyone else hope u have all enjoyed the weekend x

afm: i am 12 injections down and 8 to go before my 1st scan, i think that makes me 3/5th's of the way! lol i feel better now that i am over half way there but still have a long way to go b4 the big thaw   it all goes well and that at least 1 of my 2 embies makes it!


----------



## keeley ;-)

still a mum. really nervous that DP's sperm wont survive the thaw   we only have one by him and the others are donor. other then that i cant wait    good luck with your embies xx


hope everyone has had a lovely weekend 


keeley


----------



## still a mum

awww keeley    im   for u big time hun x ive just read your signature so sorry to hear what ur dp has been through x it must have been tough on u 2 x gd luck for transfer x


----------



## keeley ;-)

it was, he was only 19 at the time and most of he's family live in Switzerland so it was all on me to get him through it. i was having to finish work and get straight on the train to cambridge and then come home and get ready for work again for 6 months almost. he had chemo and radio and then had a bone marrow transfer   . totally worth it though, cant imagine life without him   . 
the funny thing is, just before i met him i joined the bone marrow register and had done loads of reading up on it. i had seen that a mixed race boy had died because not enough mixed people for signed up and i felt guilty. odd huh


----------



## still a mum

wow hun   , u must have such a strong relationship x and as i always say what doesnt kill u makes u stronger x

that is a srtange coinsidence, when i was little me and my sisters used to do trick or treat and penny for a guy and donate all our money to our local hospital (whipps cross) to there special care baby  unit , and my dp has always had issues with infection control in hospital and liked the idea of antibacterial handles and then we had our dd premature so she was  in special care baby unit (at sheffield hospital) and then unfortunately she died aged 1 month old from a hospital infection and now me and my dp run a charity to put antibacterial handles and cubicle curtains into hospitals which kill off infections such as MRSA on contact.

I believe in fate and that things happen for a reason (im not sure y yet lol) but that seems to help me get through life!

i wish u and ur dp all the luck in the world hun, but whatever life throws at u, u have both proved u can survive it as ur relationship is so strong x


----------



## keeley ;-)

i am really sorry about the loss of you daughter but brilliant that your loss wasn't in vain   . 
i to believe if things are ment to be they will be. not point worrying and fussing because it won't change then things you have no control over    


kisses


----------



## keeley ;-)

p.s. tried to click on the link on ya sig but my computer blocks it because the website may have a virus


----------



## still a mum

thx babe someone else said that not sure y it comes up as i go on it everyday and its fine x if u dont want to risk it maybe u could join our ******** group if u r on there? its the debonair trust group x thx babe and i completely agree with u x we have a page on our website with poem and pic of our lil girl as we wanted everyone to see the face behind the cause x 

u r in my thoughts and sending u tonnes of   for friday babe x


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies!


Finally started my FET today! Yay! 


Hope everyone is well.    


Still a mum- You're very special, that's a great cause. I'm hoping to give a chunk of the profit from the book I'm writing to the bereavement suite at Leeds LGI as i think without that in our own experience i would have not been able to cope.


XXX


----------



## still a mum

yay wendycat so pleased u have started   i dont know how far back u have scrolled but i was asking about u during the wk! i wondered where u had dissapeared 2! so pleased 2 hear from u x thats lovely what u plan to do with some of the profit from ur book x u r very special 2 babe x

what protocal are u on?


----------



## Norfolk Chick

I have just had a quick look at recent posts and I must say I am so very sorry to Keeley & still a mum.
I had a tear in my eye reading your posts and I am just so proud of you both for getting through all the   and managing to carry on. 
Life does truely throw some bad things at us and as you say, it makes you stronger. However, it would be nice if life just could be a little bit less   on us.

Wendy - YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!!! I bet you are over the moon!! What a feeling to finally get started!  
A little yipeeeee dance for you:         
Fingers crossed babes it all goes well for you. So now you've started whats the protocol for you?

To everyone else, hello to you all & hope you have a nice night.

I'm now bout to do my crinone gel and go for my '15 min' walk!

x x


----------



## keeley ;-)

wendy-congratulations hon xxxx


norfolk chick-have fun on you "walk" lol kisses


still a mum-i found you on ** xx


----------



## still a mum

thx keeley just commented now x

norfolk chick thx hun x how u doing babe? hope u enjoyed ur walk!


----------



## wendycat

Keelykeely- I meant to say earlier that I also think you (and DH) are exceptional for getting through what must have been a devastating time, getting up and carrying on, truly inspirational.  


NF- I had Postap yesterday and go back on the 30th for my lining scan, the nurse seemed really confident that we'd be moving on to the next stage then, but it seems too soon to me. They're the experts though! Just glad we got in before Christmas. How are you doing?


Stillamum- I've not scrolled back, I have been popping on and off the thread but felt a bit useless since I hadn't even started treatment. Feels a bit funny now we're actually doing it, and I have to admit that I went to pieces a bit last night, feeling like I'd betrayed Tilly, and feeling guilty for wanting to try again. Funny how it affects you. I was quite tired and it was an emotional day yesterday anyway, and I feel much better for a good nights sleep (dreamt I was pregnant!).  How are you? How is it going?


Hope everyone is well


XX


----------



## still a mum

hi wendy im gd thx hun x know how u feel about tilly x have had the same feelings about emon x 

so we should be having treatment around the same time still? my 1st scan is the 29th nov so fingers crossed we can b cycle buddies still x hope to be pupo with u x


----------



## wendycat

Oh yay! I'm so pleased about that! My first scan is the 30th


----------



## keeley ;-)

wendycat-you are the insperation hon!


----------



## sallyy

Michelle good luck for tommorow


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Michelle - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow babes, thinking of you and hope tomorrow is full of BFP!! I have everything crossed for you x x


----------



## still a mum

michelle gd luck 4 tomorrow      

sallyy gd luck 4 wednesday       have u tested again yet?

hello everyone hope u r all well x


----------



## Michelle*

Oh my god! It's BFP!!!!!!     
we tested last night about 6ish (I think I did well to wait 13dt!) and it was bfp then, we are so happy.

I thought this morning about u all, about how insensitive this post might be to some - I hope those who haven't been so lucky this mth are ok xxxx


----------



## sallyy

wow that is amazing i am soooooooo PLEASED for you!          I was realy nervous for you when i logged on this morning but no need hey? woooooop wooooooop wooooop     you must be over the moon ! enjoy every min of it and let us know how your scan goes.

all the very best

Sallyy


----------



## Michelle*

Thanks Sallyy - can't believe it!  DP and I were like little kids last night after we'd tested.  He's more excited than me, partly because I kinda knew over the weekend.  There were too many symptoms that I couldn't put down to the drugs (especially the nausea feeling which I've had for the last 3 mornings!) - when are you testing hun? xx


----------



## lil stephy

Congrats Michelle fab news xxx


----------



## Michelle*

Thanks Stephy - hope you r ok hun? xxx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Congratulations Michelle!!! 
I knew it was gonna be a positive for you - you had so many symptoms!!! I am really pleased for you - have you told your sister yet?!!!!

I had a breakdown on Sunday night - it all got too much! All sunday I had uncomfortableness all in the lower areas, and I was convinced I was gonna bleed. Lost loads of progesterone, and I thought that was it. Midnight I was in complete tears in bed with my mum comforting me!! However, since then no signs of period, no pain so just gotta keep sitting about and waiting til Sunday. I always seem to lose on day 11 past transfer, so for me I have got to get past Friday. 

CONGRATS again to Michelle - whens scan

Morning to everyone else - how are you all?


----------



## rachel petch

Hi norfolk chick, hope your re ok? I finding the 2ww a little harder than last time, hubbys been away such alot . I had fet on anatural cycle 6dpt 3dt on 17 nov. I ve had quite a few symptoms ie v greasy hair, tingly boobies and a weird heavy feeling in my fluff!!! Sorry TMI!!!! and lots of twinges, and im just thinking it cant be the drugs as i ve been on a natural cycle, only on cyclogest, maybe i could get symptoms from that eh?

Michelle congratulations darling     

LOts of love to all girls!!! xxxxx


----------



## still a mum

michelle huge  congratulations   on your 

so happy 4 u x

sallyy gd luck 4 tomorrow x

norfolk chick , sounds gd 2 me fingers crossed x

rachel hope u r well x the symptons sound positive hun x 

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Boofle

Michelle such great news to log onto ~ I'm soooo happy for you both xx

Sallyy ~ Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you

Norfolk Chick & Rachel ~ Sending you lots of hugs, not long now xxx

Hope all is well with everyone else, I ring Bourn tomorrow for my time for ET on Thursday and then just got to hope and pray my embies thaw on Thursday. I am starting to get really nervous and worried that they won't make it, but what will be will be!

Love, light and hugs to you all

Boofle xx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi Boofle, yoube just fine and so will your lil snow babies, They ll thaw just fine you ll be a week and 1 day behind me hunny, stay strong and  for thaw and transfer. I ll be thinkin of you hunny pie!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## nylaboo

Michelle, what wonderful news, huge congrats. 

    

Hi and big hugs to everyone else.
Nx


----------



## sallyy

Hi Guys just tested this evening and its a bfn   am honestly a bit gutted even though i knew it was coming. Had a little cry. Still it just reminds me what a blimmin miracle my ds is. He is completely amazing and i am truly thankful for him. 
Think we will do icsi as soon as possible but might do egg share (running low on spare cash) anyone done that? Do you know anyone who has would like the pro's and cons if you do   .

Tonight will be a kfc and a big bar of choccie and then the health living will kick in ready for icsi whenever we can do that.

Congrats again to the bfps and     who like me are healing from a bfn.       to alll those still waiting really hope i read of more bfps on this thread v sooon.

Sallyy


----------



## still a mum

sallyy      

I was really praying 4 u hun  im so sorry x enjoy ur kfc and chocolate x 

hope u can start tx again soon x


----------



## DND

Hi girls, I need your help. I have no expiriance about FET. 

I had new scan today (day 16) ant it shows the lining  of 6.5 mm (as thickest).  It has increased just for 0,8 mm for 6 days. I am so sad  

I have now taken 2x2 mg Progynon tablets and 2 x 100 µg patches (change every other day) since last Wednesday (17th November). Dr G has not answered to my e-mail today but my Dr here wants me to increase patches. Her treatment is different than dr G so I do not know what to do? 

-Last time she wants me to be on 8 mg Progynone and 1 patch every third day. -DR G recommended 4 mg Progynone and 2 patches every 2 days. So I have been on DR G's treatment.

-She said no Suprecure. - DR G said Suprecure. I'm worried that Suprecure has anti-estrogen effect - is that possible?

-She said now to take 8 mg Progynone and 2 patches but I do not what is dr G opinion? 

I have two different patches: Evorel and Estradot. Which of those do you prefer or you know that dr G prefer?

How long time can you stimulate the lining? I have been so sad today and do not seen any positive sign....      

Do you have any experience that it can be OK any way?


----------



## still a mum

hi dnd sorry i dont know the answers to your questions but just wanted to wish u luck and send u big   hope someone else can answer your questions and put your mind at rest x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Sallyy - I am so so sorry. My thoughts are with you, I was thinking this afternoon about you and I am just so sorry. It is such a heartbreaking time. Enjoy the time with your ds cos you are so lucky to have him. He will give you a big cuddle, it amazing to have him. I really hope you can start treatment again very soon, I looked into egg share when I thought about going private, but as I am diabetic I can not do it. I hope you can look into it and find support on it.
Again babes, I am truely sorry.

DND - Sorry I can not help you on your questions. The drugs you listed I have never been on. However I am on Progynova, and my protocol was / is;
2mg once a day for few days
then increased to 4mg a day
I am now on 6mg a day.
IF I get a positive on Sunday (and thats a big IF), then it will increase to 8mg (4 tablets)

I do know that everyones protocol is very different.

Thinking of you too x x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Will do more personals tomorrow.

Rach - Hope you ok! Will do Perosnal tomorrow, now offf for my '15 min walk' with crinone gel!!! yummy!!


----------



## keeley ;-)

sally so sorry hon.


Michelle-OMG congratulations hon xx


AFM-will get the call tomorrow to see if embies survive the thaw    fingers crossed


----------



## DND

Dera Friend, thank you so much for your responses. It means so much to get a response when you are as frustrated as I was today.   

Still a mum,   

Norfolk Chick good luck on Sunday.   

keeleykeeley good luck tomorrow. I crossed my fingers for you.


----------



## keeley ;-)

DND-thanks honey xx


----------



## still a mum

keeley keeley  gd luck  4 tomorrow hun x fingers crossed 4 u x

norfolk chick fingers crossed 4 sunday x not long 2 go now x


----------



## Michelle*

Sally - sorry hun, nothing I can say will make you feel better but I'm absolutely gutted for you sweetheart    

Keely - good luck today, let us know how you get on xxx     

Still can't believe it ladies, spent the day with my auntie and mum yesterday which was nice, just can't believe it.  Thanks for the well wishes, it really does mean a lot, you have all been with me for weeks through every up and down xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

well had the call from bourne today and guess what! DP's Embies survived the thaw! i cant believe it.   its still early days yet but nurse said it looked really good. ET is friday at 12:30. i hope i dont get snowed in!


----------



## still a mum

keeley thats   fab   news hun x so happy for u both x hope friday comes quickly for u x

michelle so pleased to hear u r well and keeping yourself busy hun x relax and enjoy xmas x have u got a scan booked yet?


----------



## still a mum

boofle good luck with ET tomorrow hun x

keeley keeley only 1 and a half days to go x u must be so excited! hope all goes well hun x

afm i am 15 jabs down and 5 to go until 1st scan! that makes me 3/4th's of the way to my 1st scan.

really nervous that my embies wont survive the thaw  i only have 2 frosties


----------



## diannaK

Sally so sorry to hear your news DS really is a blessing and we have to hold on to that.

Michelle- wonderful news ! congrats

Keeley - how fab that they survived thaw hoping to hear more good news.

As for me scan went well lining 9 . something but then always seem to have the opposite prob of lining being too thick. Hopefully transfer on Monday.

DiannaKx


----------



## keeley ;-)

Thanks girls, i had a call at 10:30 yesterday so expecting one around the same today to tell me if it has cleaved? i'm   ing myself


----------



## keeley ;-)

just had a call from clinic and the embie didnt make it



































we have back up donor embryo's but that fact that DP will never be a genetic father has really hit us both hard


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Keeley = I have just read your post, I am so so sorry hun. 
I am truely heartbroken for you both. Have you decided what you are going to do? Are you going to use the donor?
Big hug to you from me  

Boofle - Good luck for today, how did it go?

Dianna - Great news on the scan. I didnt realise a lining could be too thick? Things are never simple eh? Fingers crossed for Monday babes.

Michelle - Hope you are still taking care.

Wendy - Hows you hun?

Toeveryone else, sorry this is just a quick post. Hope you are all doing well.


Love me x x


----------



## keeley ;-)

we are going ahead with the donor sperm as long as the 2 they thawed this morning make it. its a waiting game isn't it


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

Sallyy ~ So sorry to read your BFN    its time like this when you appreciate KFC & chocolate!!

Still a Mum ~ Not long now, lots of    for your embies xx

Norfolk Chick ~ Can't believe your 2ww is nearly at the end, will be thinking of you on Sunday and everything is crossed for you xx

DND ~ Sorry I can't be much help but hope you get the confusion sorted soon xx

Keeley ~ That was not what I expected to read on your postings, I'm     everything works out for you xx

DiannaK ~ Fingers crossed for Monday, hope all goes well xx

AFM ~ Sorry for not keeping you posted but last couple of days at work before going off on leave have been manic! Both embies survived   and were popped back in this afternoon. The embryologist (if spelt right) told me that one of my embies had hatched and both were fabulous in the fact that they had not deteriorated by being frozen and thawed - lets just hope I don't let the process down with an inadequate lining!! Had McDonald's as a treat and now relaxing on the sofa!!!

Sorry for no mentioning everyone but hope you are all ok.

Lots of love & hugs

Boofle xx


----------



## still a mum

Boofle thats fab news hun congrats on being pupo x get lots of rest and let them snuggle in nicely x

keeley sorry 2 hear ur news hun x have pm u x gd luck 4 2mora x


norfolk chick not long to go now hun x fingers crossed x


hope every1 else is well x

love jaie x


----------



## keeley ;-)

congrats boofle xx


SAM-i got your PM hon thanks so much xx


----------



## still a mum

lol keeley i was baffed then thinking my name isnt sam then i clocked u have used the initials of my profile name! i never noticed that b4 x i thought it was quite funny cause i always hated the name jaie (u pronounce it ji ) and wanted to change it 2 sam! but once i got 2 18 i couldnt b bothered and i had met loads of sam's! lol! 

ur welcome hun x fingers crossed 4 tomorrow x 

make sure u log on as soon as u can 2 let us know how it went x

love jaie x


----------



## keeley ;-)

Jaie, where is that from? i always hated keeley but not cant be arsed lol


we let you know asap xxx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Boofle - CONGRATS hun on being PUPO! Now its just resting and relaxing!

Keeley - How are you today hun, any news on the embies they thawed yesterday?   for you!

Still a mum / Jaie - How are you? Yeah I cant believe its nearly the end of my 2ww, where has the time gone? I go back to work on Monday   
Should be going home to Norfolk on Sunday, and seeing my hubby - havent seen him in nearly 2weeks! At the mo I'm still at my mums in Oxford!

AFM - I have made it to 11 days past transfer!!! Never got here before, woke up every hour last week constintly going to the loo, incase I had bleed, but nothing and no blood this morning, or AF pains!
Just got to get through today and then on Sunday.

I hate testing early, but on Sunday its a 3 hour drive home(my stepdad is meeting my hubby 1/2 way - as my hubby took my car home after transfer) so if its neg I have the long drive home, then meet my hubby (and of course I'll be v.upset), then gotta face the inlaws sunday night and then work on Monday and face all my other family (as work for family business) and then speak to Bourn. So I am considering perhaps doing my test Sat sometime - like Michelle did.

I dunno though, just need to get through today first.

No other preg signs, although last night I thought my boobs felt a bit different - but could just be my mind playing tricks!As today they feel fine! No more sicky feelings, so I just dont know!

Love Emily x


----------



## keeley ;-)

i have news  i woke up this morning and had a bad feeling then when we got to the clinic something wasn't right. the embryologist took us to a side room to tell us that the 2 embies thawed yesterday also had not cleaved so no ET  you can imagine my reaction! tears shock anger ect. she did a scan and said by the time any new embies thawed implanted i would be starting to bleed so not an option really. we decided that with the success rate we had had we was going to take the chance on them and they agreed to do it but was very against it to say the least! they must have thought i was nuts keep blubbering
so we came home, me crying my eyes out knowing that this cycle had been a complete waste of time. 

HOWEVER...............on the way home something told me to pick up the phone! and it rang. 
after our chat she had gone back to check all 3 embryo's, DP's and donor and guess what....................DP's had come alive!
i could hear the tears in her throat as she told be bless her and she could hear my tears loudly down the phone lol   
she asked us to turn the car around ASAP and i am now very very please to tell you all that i am now PUPO with DP's embie   

what a morning ay! i went back to the clinic with flowers and chocolates for them earlier.


----------



## still a mum

keeley: im in tears babe 1st i was crying because i felt so sad 4 u and now i am crying because your story proves miracles do happen and i am so so happy for u hun x

congratulations[/size] to you and your dp on being pupo!!!!!!

now rest up and relax 4 2 wks and i    that u both get BFP x


----------



## livity k

Wow Keeley, amazing news, I had been following your story as the mod of this thread and had been feeling for you so much, I can't believe the turnaround for you, 

I'm crossing everything that this miracle continues for you and your DH, 

Love Livity K xx


----------



## still a mum

norfolk chick gd luck hun not long 2 go now x 

keeley: apparently.......please dont laugh! my mum got my name from the old black and white tarzan films. apparently he used 2 have a lil helper boy called jai but because i was a girl she thought it would be nice 2 put an e on the end! lovely lol well my dp is called jim so its jim and jaie!


----------



## Michelle*

Keeley - fab news hunny, really pleased that one was transferred and that it was DP's    xxxx
Boofle - congrats on being PUPO    xxx
Norfolk chick - been thinking of you hun, good luck on Sunday, let us all know    xxx

Have been reading posts, sorry for no personals, it has been a really mad week as I'm at work full time and I'm constantly tired (which of course I'm not moaning about as it is just one of the symptoms I'm suffering with, hehe!) and I've felt quite nauseated all week - it's great!!  Anyhow I just haven't been on my computer at all this week although have read most posts on my iphone.  Have been thinking of you all xxxx

Love & light xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

SAM-lol @ your mum, me and my sisters are named after singers. keeley, charlene and shanice. as for tears, i cried so much i emptied my bladder out lol saw a little picture of our embie and i was so exhausted from it all i just went "oh ok" they must have thought i was nuts lol she did call back to say thanks for the flowers and chocolates which i thought was lovely.

livity-thanks for having me in your thoughts hon x

Michelle-i hope you are resting xx


----------



## diannaK

Oh Keeley what wonderful news this little embie sounds like a fighter so let's hope it keeps on fighting.

AFM started utogestan today, final injection was last night. We are expecting a call today to give us a time for monday but I'm not exactly sure when they start trying to thaw our eggs.I will probably find out more today.

DiannaK


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Keeley - OH MY GOD!!! Hun, you have been through so much the past couple of days. I am just so so proud of you for getting through it and I am so so so pleased to hear its your DP's embie they have used.
Just relax now and keep your feet up!!!
I have everything crossed for you!

Wendy - Haven'y heard from you in a while, how are things?

Dianna - Good luck for Monday,   it all goes well!

Michelle - Hows you? Good to hear all is still going strong! Whens scan date?

Boofle - Hows you?

AFM - Well, I am now 12days past transfer! I made it past my 11 days, so now just gotta wait til tomorrow, but I am still just keeping calm about it, dont wanna get excited or anything yet as everything could still go wrong today. I bloody hope not and just gotta stay positive, lots of   please!

x x x


----------



## Boofle

Keeley ~ Wow what a journey, I am so so so so so so happy for you. Happy nurturing     .

Norfolk Chick ~ Not long now, I keep thinking of you & hope I get to 12dpt. Keep us posted & sending you lots of      

DiannaK ~ Good luck for Monday   

Still a Mum ~ I like the tale of your naming, my name is Dee and I've been told I was named after the barmaid of local pub my dad went in (mums says he had a soft spot for her). Not whether its true but as I have got older I like my name (and the tale)  

AFM ~ been taking it easy and plan to continue as got week off. Snow arrived here this morning so 15min gel walk will have to be around my living room as not venturing out in the cold!! 

Hope we all have a good weekend    

Dee Dee xx


----------



## Michelle*

I'm ok Norfolk chick, still having symptoms which is good. Scan date is 14/12 so looking forward to that. Have tested yet? Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Well ladies, test day for me today and .........  

Cant belive it, but its a good day!!

Good luck to everyone else and hope you are all ok.

x x x x 

IM PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## Michelle*

Woooooo hoooo norfolk chick! Congratulations xxxx

This is a good website to work out Ewc http://www.ivf.ca/duedatecalculators.htm

Xxxxxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

norfolk hon congratulations!


----------



## Boofle

Congratulations Norfolk Chick, I'm so pleased for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## still a mum

yay norfolk chick huge   congratulations  x x x


----------



## nylaboo

Congrats Norfolk, wonderful news.
Lots of Love Nx


----------



## diannaK

Norfolk chick that's fantastic news. here's hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

AFM I'm waiting to go in for transfer.I have been told no news is good news so let's hope we don't get a phonecall from the clinic.

DiannaK


----------



## keeley ;-)

good luck hon! what time do you go iin?


----------



## still a mum

good luck dianna x

hello all hope u r well x

afm: scan went fine my lining is 3mm at the mo so they reduced suprecur to 0.3 daily and i start on progynova x4 a day and prednisolone 2 tabs am and 2 tabs pm x

next scan on monday to c how things r going x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Thank you all very much for your messages. I know that it is hard to read when people fall preg and I just pray that we all fall this month.

I am in utter shock and have to keep looking at my test to believe it - until 11am when my morning sickness starts and then I so know Im preg! But I am sooooooo not complaining!

Spoke to clinic today, Next step is to repeat test on Sunday and then next monday they will give me my scan date!!

Dianna - Any news on transfer dates yet?

Still a mum - Hope you are doing well, good luck for next monday,   that lining keeps thickening!!

Keeley - how are you doing?

Love to all x x


----------



## wendycat

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Norfolk chick, so, so, so chuffed for you!


And keeley- OMG it's already a bloody miracle, made me cry! (not hard to do at the mo!)  


Sorry, I shall try and keep up with personals from now on, and sorry not been around, firast proper week back at work and I'm shattered.


First lining scan tomorrow. Hoping all going well. Been hot flushing and weepy all week, can't be doing with it!


Much love


Wendy


----------



## diannaK

Hello ladies

Well I am officially PUPO. The transfer went really well 2 embies defrosted and both survived 2 and 4 cells just as we had transfer the embryologist told us they were both now 4 cells so that sounds promising but you never really know. 

Turns out I had been taking the wrong dose of utrogestan, didn't say 2 tablets 2 times a day so didn't check the dosage (only had to have 1 on fresh cycles) so good job she said. Also didn't realise that on frozen cycle meds you don't actually bleed until you stop meds. On all fresh cycles I started to bleed at about 10 days.

Anyway I have a couple of days off work, am going back on Thurs so am using the time to sit and get some work done ( am a teacher and don't want to be doing over christmas if I can help it). My mum had DD yesterday and today so won't have to too much running around for a bit.


Any good luck to everyone what ever stage you are at.

DiannaK


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Thank you!!

Wendy - Good luck for tomorrow, have I everything crossed for you! Let us know how you get on. The symptoms can be horrible, but they are soooooooooo worth it!!!!  

Dianna - Congrats on being PUPO! Good news on the cells, this is it now, so just relax and put your feet up!

x x


----------



## still a mum

wendy i hope ur scan goes well today babe x

hello everyone

diannak thats fab news hun congrat's on being pupo !

as for me only 6 more jabs until my second scan lmfao!!!!


----------



## keeley ;-)

dianna-do you only not bleed with a curtain drug or is it all medicated FET? wasn't told this


----------



## Boofle

Hi All,

DiannaK ~ Welcome to the PUPO gang! Enjoy the rest and take it easy   

Wendycat ~ Good luck tomorrow, hope scan goes well   

Keeley ~ How are you??

SaM ~ Less than a week left of jabs & second scan, not long now   

AFM ~ Had a normal day today rather than sitting around and pondering (I seem to do alot of that at the moment). Get cramps/period type pains on and off still but trying hard not to read into these as I had them last time and it was a BFN. I do feel as if my tummy is distented more but that may be down to the amount I have eaten and lack of exercise. Don't think much to the 15min gel walks in the snow but circling my living room is at least warm   . 

Love to you all

Boofle xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

keep the pma boofle xx


----------



## diannaK

Keeley - what is a curtain drug? I am on progesterone tablets 3x per day and utrogestan 2 tabs 2x daily. I have only been told what happens with this cycle.

DiannaK


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies


Dianna - Congrats on being PUPO!


my scan went well and I'm not on HRT, next scan 10th December.  


Hope everyone is well


xxx


----------



## still a mum

glad 2 hear all went well wendycat x did they say what thickness ur lining was? gd luck 4 the 10th not long 2 go now x


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies hope u r all ok x its quiet on here!

keeley keeley, dianna k and boofle how u finding the 2ww?

wendy cat hows ur meds going?


norfolk chick and michelle how u both feeling? u got any scan dates yet?

hi nylaboo and anyone else i have missed x

afm: dp bought home a real xmas tree today and its massive lol! we had fun trying 2 decorate it x

only 4 more injections until my second scan! have the day off tomorrow but loads of running about 2 do and then sat and sun i am in my local shopping mall with santa raising funds for thedebonair trust so busy up until my next scan!


----------



## keeley ;-)

hiya girls. one of my very dear friends who i cycled with my first time, had FET the same day as me this time around and started to bleed today. i am really praying for things to turn around for her as she is a wonderful woman and i really want her to be a mummy some time soon   . its really hit me hard as it could happen to me at any point from now on. also it was lovely to have someone to talk to daily about things and now i feel likei can't talk to her as i dont want to upset her  .my heart really does bleed for her


----------



## diannaK

I no what you meann Keeley. I have a friend who has had multiplr miscarriages and although she is happy for me having DD and trying again I don't want to burden her too much as I know how ard it all is.

Hope you are OK anyway.

AFM I don't feel any different but then this feels very different from a fresh cycle . With th fresh cycle I had a trigger shot which gived pregnancy type symptoms including sore boobs that were really veiny and haven't got any of that. trying not to think about it too much.

DiannaK


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Morning ladies!

Boofle - How are you? Hope you are coping well with the 2ww

Still a mum - Not many injections left now until your scan! How you feeling? I   it all goes well for you!

Keeley - How you? So sorry to hear about your friend. It is so hard, but try and not let that get you down, as you need your positive fibes. How long you got to wait now?

Boofle - I had a lot of weirdy kinda feelings in my pubic area in my 2ww and I was convinced I was gonna bleed a week into the wait, but turns out that was just things changing for me. I still can not believe I am positive, but it can happen girls, just keep relaxing and thinking positive. 

Wendy - Fingers crossed for your next scan on the 10th. How are you doing? Hope that you are coping well with it all. 

To anyone else I have missed, I hope you are all doing well and I am   all your lovely lovely ladies get a great big BFP that you all deserve!

AFM - I was having morning sickness only at lunchtimes, but then a few days ago it started earlier and this morning I couldnt even get outta bed without feeling really sick. I alo have it at lunctimes, tea times and occasionally in the eves! Got into work and my head was down the loo. I cant be near raw meat either - so my hubby is having to cook  
I am just taking everything very easily as the moment and not doing too much around the house. Its still very early days. My hubby is being great. I am also suffering with tiredness this week, so when I finish work I go home, lay on sofa, have tea and in bed by 8:30pm!! 
I had to retest last night - just to make sure and got another BFP. Got to do my Bourns 2nd test on Sunday and I will then get my scan date on Monday (all being well with the test!).

Hope you are all well. Thinking of you all and     for you all.

x x


----------



## keeley ;-)

i have to admit i tested today and its a BFN. i know i am only 7dp2dt but i really dont think things are going to change for us now    just have to work out what i am going to say to DP as he doesn't know i have tested and on OTD he will still have some hope


----------



## livity k

Keeley that is really early to test, Try try try to  put it out of your head and wait at least till day 14- (12 day post 2 day transfer) Even if your embie had started to implant it would only now be strating to release tiny amounts of HCG and then that hs to go through your whole system and be detected in your urine,

Keep hoping and try and keep calm and stay away from pee sticks for at least 4 days, 

Livity


----------



## keeley ;-)

livity-thanks for your kind words, i seem to remember saying them to everyone on the cycle buddie thread hence posting this message here and not there lol. one minute i think i have symptoms and the next its all gone lol. going


----------



## Boofle

Morning Girls,

Wendycat ~ 1 week to go & that will soon come round 

SaM ~ Hope you have an enjoyable day off and good luck with the fundraising xx

Keeley ~ So sorry to hear about your friend, it can be really difficult. One of my good friends who hits 40 next year would give anything to be married & have kids so I don't see her often as I feel difficult talking to her about husbands and my IVF. 
I know what you mean about the symptons coming and going & I have been tempted myself to test but managed to control myself so far. People say that you know when your pregnant but how can you? You look out for the obvious signs but we may not get them at all or till later. Try hard not to worry   

DiannaK ~ Still early days so take it easy

Norfolk Chick ~ Great to hear your well & got morning sickness, I suppose thats one way of getting out of doing the cooking

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else

Have a good weekend

Boofle xx


----------



## Michelle*

Keeley - ditto livity's words it is way too early to test. U need to focus ur attention on to something else.  I know it's such a crappy time in the 2ww but positive thinking is a must hunny, stay strong and keep positive. I will say a little prayer xx

I had some spotting last night and bad cramps an hr before which lasted for about 2 hrs.  Gp and hospital aware and said could be normal /nothing, but of course could be early signs of m/c. Gp has been fab and has got me into an early scan at the local early preg unit next wed. Just got to rest. Had no cramps today and woke up ok, just a little (tmi alert) dark red string bit and dark pinkish discharge in my normal discharge. So just chilling today and taking my own advice to stay positive, what will be will be. Sorry for no personals, have still been reading all ur posts and thanking u for all the fab support as always xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

michelle-i will be thinking of you next wednesday    could just be you body catching up with things hon xx
all the best x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Keeley - I am also gonna ditto Livitys and michelles words. 7days past transfer is way too early for a result. Dont lose out on hope just yet hun, you still have 6 days to get that BFP!! Just relax and put yoru feet up and just let your body do the rest!! I   for you hun and big  

Take Care x x


----------



## wendycat

Keeley - i won't repeat what everyone has already said. You've time yet pet.    


Norfolk - Glad to hear you are getting the symptoms, I remember that well from when I was pregnant! I could be feeling sick as a dog but still eat a scotch egg, oddly.


Michelle- masses of hugs and    Good that you're so well supported.


Boofle- well done for keeping away from the pee sticks. So hard. I almost want to test myself, and I haven't even had transfer yet!!


----------



## still a mum

lol wendy cat! that really made me chukle! im naturally really slim and yesterday my belly was bloated and dp said maybe ur pregnant and i had 2 remind him there is no way i am pregnant as the hospital have taken control of my cycle and i wont have ET for at least another 2 wks but we did have a laugh about it thou!!!!

keeley as i said hun dont stress u still have plenty of time 2 get a bfp and the signs can be the same either way, i had af pains but it was actually the embies snuggling in and the womb expanding so fingers crossed 4 u hun x

michelle hope all is well with u hun x

norfolk chick, sorry to hear about your sickness but at least u r taking comfort from it! have u tried ginger biscuits? they helped me b4 x


thanks boofle hope u r well hun x i will let u all know how the fundraising goes tomorrow x


----------



## keeley ;-)

thanks girls means alot xx


----------



## Boofle

Not long to for us to wait Keeley         xx

Hope everyone else is well and will catch up with personals in the week.

Boofle xx


----------



## still a mum

hi boofle how r u hun? is it thursday ur OTD? and keeley is yours this friday? gd luck ladies and fingers crossed 4 u both x


----------



## wendycat

Morning Ladies.


The breaks have ceased on the car so I can't get into work. Yay! Boo that the car will cost a fortune to fix though.


How is everyone?


----------



## Michelle*

I'm sitting in a freeeeeeezing office contemplating going home!

Cramping and spotting stopped, thank god, have sore nipples (must be a good sign) and a very sharp sense of smell which constantly makes me feel sick!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## wendycat

I remember that sharp sense of smell!


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies hope u r all well x yay wendy cat a day off x did u enjoy it?

i had my 2nd lining scan today and it is 6.2 and needs to be 8 so have another scan booked for friday at 10.20 and they have upped the progynova 2 6 tabs a day x fingers crossed friday goes well but they said they think ET will be sometime next week x   my embies survive the big thaw x

wendy what time is ur scan on friday hun ?


----------



## keeley ;-)

i tested today but it was in the pm   needless to say it was a bfn so but gutted but knew it was coming. will still test on friday but know it over


----------



## still a mum

keeley hun pls dont stress and   stay away from the tests, it could be far 2 early!

all my tests came back bfn until my OTD even just a few hrs b4 i got bfn so dont stress ur self out yet! im   that u get a BFP on friday so until then y dont u try watching all ur fav films to pass the days away?

       look in the mirror and repeat these words: I am not out of the game yet! i still have 4 days to get my BFP ! AND I   THAT IT WORKS HUN GD LUCK 4 FRIDAY X <3 X


----------



## keeley ;-)

aww hunny thanks so much!

 I am not out of the game yet! i still have 4 days to get my BFP ! [/size] I am not out of the game yet! i still have 4 days to get my BFP ! [/size] I am not out of the game yet! i still have 4 days to get my BFP ! [/size] I am not out of the game yet! i still have 4 days to get my BFP ! [/size] I am not out of the game yet! i still have 4 days to get my BFP ! [/size] I am not out of the game yet! i still have 4 days to get my BFP ! [/size] I am not out of the game yet! i still have 4 days to get my BFP !


----------



## still a mum

thats the spirit hun x i am   and chanting 4 u 2 x


----------



## wendycat

Stillamum- That's great! You're so close now!   


Keeley- I'm chanting for you, it's not over until it is over.


My scan is at 10.45 I think, not sure.


----------



## still a mum

oh gd luck wendycat hopefully we can have FET together like we origionally planned lol x


----------



## wendycat

I really hope so!


----------



## Boofle

Hi All,

Sorry for being quiet, have found these last few days really hard with my test day pending tomorrow   . I feel no different so am preparing myself for the worse. To help cheer myself up I got an iPhone today so I've got something to take my mind off it all for the rest of the week. I am really nervous but this time tomorrow I will know one way or other.

Glad to see everyone doing OK & I'll check in tomorrow with my results.

Lots of    to you all.

Boofle xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Ladies,


  from my camp - yippppeeeeeee !!! Hope they stay snuggled   

Boofle xx


----------



## Michelle*

Wooooo hooooo boofle!!!!! Congrats

Just a quick one, saw a little heartbeat today at my early preg unit scan! all ok thank god. Had more cramping and bleeding at 4am this morning so was a little scared tbh. We're both really pleased. Have been told the bleeding and cramps could be a side affect from the cyclogest, but my clinic didn't mention that. The maternity unit we went to at north staffs was fab, so happy with the staff and organisation so far. They've even booked in my 12wk scan for next mth.  So, will just be another scan next wk with Liverpool (vaginal not ultrasound like today) and then hopefully will be referred back to Stoke.

Love and light .xxx


----------



## still a mum

wow!

huge congratulations boofle!

heres to a h&h pregnancy and enjoy ur iphone x

michelle its gr8 2 hear that bubs is fine x hope ur scan goes well next week x

hello to everyone else!


----------



## keeley ;-)

boofle-congratulations hon xxx


Michelle-glad all is ok


AFM-given up hope completely but that doesn't mean it over just got to wait and see! dont think i can go through this again, not yet anyway


----------



## wendycat

Yay Boofle! Congratulations!

Michelle- That must be a relief,


----------



## still a mum

keeley im   u follow boofle and get a bfp on friday hun x 

wendy cat how u been? when is ur next app?


----------



## diannaK

boofle - how wonderful lets hop you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Michelle - seeing that heart is such an amazing experience I have the piccies from our DD and during my pregnancy looked at them constantly.

Keeley don't give up yet. fingers crossed.

AFM- Well I have a week to go before I test.I don't know about everyone esle but the drugs are mking me wake up at the crack of dawn. Coulg be stressful time at work too. doing pessaries  laying down for half an hour and DD to mums before work is taking it's toll. roll on Christmas hols. Have discovered it's quite hard to type lying down too.

Thinking of everyone
DiannaK


----------



## wendycat

Dianne - 1 week to go! LOL typing lying down.      


Still a mum - How did your scan go?  


had my scan today and we are good to go! The frosties will be back on board the mothership on Tuesday!   Of course that's assuming they thaw.   I am dreading that phonecall.


Hope everyone is well.


Wendy


----------



## Boofle

Hi Ladies,

Keeley ~ How's it going??

Still a Mum ~ How did the scan go today??

Diannak ~ Not long now, it will soon fly round   

Wendycat ~ Fingers crossed for next Tuesday. Will be thinking of you and the dreaded phone call. Lots of   

Michelle & Norfolk Chick ~ Hope your both well.

AFM ~ Still can't believe it after all these years but will be happier once I've done the 2nd test next Wednesday (although going to do an interim on Sunday) and had the viability scan. Had really bad cramps on the LHS on the night I tested positive and worried that it was all going horribly wrong but they seem to have disappeared. Sure I will have more to worry about as the months go on.

Lots of love to you all     

Boofle xx


----------



## wendycat

Boofle- That first scan when you see the heartbeat is lovely. Good luck! I think sometimes the wait between the positive test and that first scan is worse than the 2WW.


----------



## Persian

Hi Boofle,
I hope you don't mind be butting in. I'm on day 3 of DR for FET after having OHSS in the summer. I really needed to hear some goods so a huge congrats on your BFP  (this is actually the second lot of good news as someone has just told be that they got 3 blasts from 6 embryos)!!!

By the waya person can only deal with so much happiness so you will need to return your iphone! 



Persian xx


----------



## wendycat

Please send it to me


----------



## Boofle

Hi Persian - best of luck with your FET & hope you get a BFP also. I did not return the iPhone as decided it was a congratulations pressie to myself instead! 

So Wendycat sorry it's not on it's way to you !!!


----------



## Persian

Wendycat, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Lots of    to you. How many   are you thawing? Have you got a busy weekend planned to take your mind of it? 
   

Boofle - I've got your number!!!  (no pun intended). Thanks for welcome and wishes
P xxx


----------



## wendycat

Hi Persian - We only have two frosties so we really are   that one or both thaw! I have an assignment to do and a whole load of housework, so that's my weekend sorted! I may even get a bit festive and put a tree up.  


How are you fining down reg?


----------



## Persian

Hi Wendycat,  2  , I understand now. I sincerely hope they both thaw. How would you feel if you had twins? Good luck with your assignment - sounds like you have a very busy weekend ahead of you!

DR is fine and the injections are getting easier day by day thanks to DH  . I'm having hot flushes, night sweats and am emotional. However, have been like that for the last 3 months as have been on decapeptyl to treat my endo. Have been   not sure if because of meds or because am having terrible sleep due to hot flushes waking me up at least every hour!!!  I can deal with it as it will all be worth it  

Hubby and I are getting our tree this weekend too. Last year we got a hilariously huge one, so will be a bit more modest this year 
P xx


----------



## wendycat

Sounds like a night mare! The drugs really do my head in, before today I was a proper mess just wanting my body and my hormones back, thank you very much. Now i'm back to feeling like I'd do anything again.


Twins? I would be obviously very pleased, but also incredibly worried about not being able to get to term again. I am worried that the same will happen this time as happened with Matilda anyway and I just cannot face the thought of burying another child. But we are going to be very, very well monitored this time so I'm a little bit more relaxed. I think it's very rare to have twins with FET as well isn't it? Not sure. LOL


----------



## Persian

Wendycat - I can't think of any worse than burying your child . I don't think life can be that unfair for that to happen twice. Chin up and lots of      . Just think with lots of   you will be PUOP in just a few days        
P xx


----------



## wendycat

I know! Yay! I am far more excited than I thought I would be.


Thank you


XX


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies!

wendy cat u r sooo lucky! gd luck for tuesday hun x 

afm my lining is only 7.5 aggghhhhh so i now have another scan booked for mon as it needs to be at least 8mm   . that means ET will prob be around 20th dec now which puts me a whole wk behind   not a happy bunny but i guess thats just the way it is x so i am still on suprecur jabs, progynova and prednisolone and have scan booked for monday at 11.20 x

i have a busy weekend anyway back in our local mall fundraising again so fingers crossed mon comes round quickly 4 me x


hope u all enjoy ur weekend x

boofle , im so pleased for u hun x 

has anyone heard from keeley keeley? i so hope she got a BFP today x


----------



## sheps

Hi

Not been on here for ages as not been that well.

Still a mum - hey I have my 3rd scan on Monday as well.  The sonographer said I was ready to go on Wednesday but the consultant didn't agree so back in on Monday.  Transfer date planned for 17th Dec, but that will probably change on Monday.  Good luck and let us know how you get on.

I am taking Supercur and Climaval tabs at the mo.  3 more Supercur jabs to go and then it is on to the Gestone!

Sheps
x


----------



## still a mum

hi sheps gd luck 4 monday hun x i keep saying the same! 3 more jabs to go lol! its not much more considering i have been injecting suprecur every night for the last 31 nights so 3 more is do-able lol! then once i have ET (   i make it to that ) i will have 2 start injecting clexane  not looking foward to that 1 x


----------



## Persian

Hello all,   Can anyone tell me what happens after the suppression scan   ie if all well and suppressed, when should I expect the next scan? Thank you.
P


----------



## still a mum

hi persian...  im not sure i can help but will try lol! after my 1st scan they booked me in 4 another 1 wk later. if my lining was thick enough i wouldnt have needed another scan but because its taking ages i will have my 4th scan on monday x gd luck hun and i hope i have helped! x


----------



## Michelle*

Hi ladies, 

Lots of posts since I last looked on Thursday. 

Wendy - not long now hun, good luck next week   

Boofle - I bet you are still over the moon.  Take it easy the next few weeks hun, no strenuous activity and that includes housework!!!   

Persian - WELCOME and good luck with your journey   .  The title of this thread is misleading as FET for most of us happened either last month or is happening this month.  Hopefully we'll all beable to support you through your journey.  I had a BFP last month, having 2 embies transferred. Had a few ups and downs this week but saw a little heart beat, so it is possible.

Still a mum - your lining thickness if 7.5 seems fine.  The nurse and consultant said to me that that a healthy 6 mm was good.  Mine was 6mm in the last and final scan and then transfer was a week later (they didn't scan me again).  But I did have the problem in May whereby the scans each week (over about 3 weeks) just didn't thicken and got to a maximum of 5.6mm.  Have they put you on estrogen patches?  They may do this too.  Thinking of you hun, try to stay positive.     

Sheps - good luck on 17th hun,  that's my DP's birthday so a good day in my eyes.  Let us know how you get on this week   

AFM - I'm still suffering with cramps.  Had a bad one again at 3am this morning and went to the loo and had a bit of bleeding.  It is so confusing as I'm sick as a dog / exhausted and then I'm bleeding (which I'm told is fine and nothing to worry about) but it can be just so nerve racking.  Anyhow, I will remain positive   .  My sore boobies have now gone up a cup size (I was only little anyway so DP is loving it however I won't let him anywhere near them!!!)

Love and light and all things bright xxxx


----------



## Persian

Stillamum - thanks for the info. Normally I'm at home patiently waiting for the call but over Christmas will be visiting DH's family and so driving half way across the country. I guess if the hospital's opening hours permit I'll prob have another scan a week after the suppresssion scan to check on my lining. Will be back home by then  . Makes sense really, as it's a a fair while for the lining to build up as you know only too well . Having read a fair few posts, 7.5mm is good, so you seem really close now! I didn't realise these things are so hard to manipulate. With all the meds I had thought it would easy 

Michelle - thanks for your warm welcome and huge congrats on your pregnancy. You must be overcome with emotion. I'm just        I get to ET having had my cycle stop because of OHSS previously 

AFM - I'm on day 4 of DR injections on an FET cycle. It's my first tx (ongoing from the one that stopped due to OHSS). This site is a huge comfort to me as can only really talk to my husband as we have chosen not to tell friends and family (my family's religion wouldn't approve. I think my mum would be ok but can't risk her feeling stigmatised etc). So your support is truely welcome  

P


----------



## Becki Boop

Hiya Norfolk chic!  Congratulations    I was 1 of the girls about to start FET same time as u, but decided to put it off until new year, so avoided this site - just jumped on site for good news and there it was....so happy 4 u!!

Best of luck and happy Christmas!

ps If u have any tips like multi-vits or things to do/not do, that wud be fabbi


----------



## still a mum

michelle maybe its just my clinic that r like that as i know a few people at the same clinic that it has happened 2 but hopefully all will be gd 2 go on monday x i   ur bleeding and cramping stops soon hun, it must be really scary for u but i have 2 say my sil had that all the way through her pg and was terrified she would lose baby after what happened to me and my dp but she actually went 2wks over due date!

persian u r welcome hun, its a shame u cant talk 2 your family about treatment but this site is fab for advise and support x i have told my family this time as its my last try but my previous 2 treatments i didnt tell anyone until i had done it x

i hope u get a bfp hun x

hello 2 all u other lovely ladies hope u r all well x


----------



## diannaK

Hello ladied I am ytoimg yo type lyimg down going my meds again! Well This has had asudden burst since I was last on. Good to hear things are going well. 

Welcome to persian.

I have to test on Wednesday and am finding it all a bit much at the minute trying to juggle the evening  when trying to attend evening performances ( am a teacher ) and have christmas do as well. It's the laying down for half hour I struggle with. At the moment my body seems to use it as a cue to fall asleep especially as keep waking early with hot flushed from the meds.

I am not feelong very positive as don't feel different. On a fresg cyclr you get lots of symptons from the trigger shot so I don't know what to think. 

DiannaK


----------



## still a mum

dianna k im   u get a bfp on wednesday PMA HUN X !


----------



## still a mum

can u halp ladies? my lining was 7.5 on friday and i have my scan booked for tomorrow . they said as long as lining is fine they would give me a date 2 thaw embryos and do et. today i have started bleeding slightly like the begining of a period im scared they will stopp FET anyone had this?


----------



## sallyy

Just checked in to see how everyone was doing  congrats to the bfps soooo pleased for you.  As for those waiting for scans and transfers      it all goes well. Keeley keeley hope everything is okay for you xx


----------



## Persian

Stillamum - I'd have thought the med would prevent you bleeding . If I were in your shoes I would contact the clinic. Perhaps it's as simple as tweaking your meds -perhaps by increasing the one that builds up your womb lining? lots of         to you. These cycles are never straight forward are they?! 
Good luck P


----------



## wendycat

Still a mum, have ypu checked the list of possible side effects with your meds, I thought i'd seen that sometimes slight bleeding is a side effect. Might be worth contacting the clinic anyway for reassurance.


xx


----------



## kittenbaby

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me popping in on this thread, but im really worried and was hoping someone could help. 

I have done one fresh cycle of ivf - only got 2 embryos, had one transfered resulting in BFN and had the frozen embryo transfered on thu. I had a medicated transfer as i dont have regular periods, but ive heard alot of people say on here that they had a scan to see if the lining of their womb was thick enough before they had the transfer. I didnt have this and am now really worried my lining may not have been thick enough and so wasted my only frozen embryo. 
Can anyone give me any advice on this? 
Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi kittenbaby,

I have had similar to you & I only had one scan before ET although the lining thickness is my problem. At my one & only scan it was at 5.2mm but they still set a date for ET 9 days later. I had a BFP last wednesday so it must have been thick enough to start a pregnancy, just keeping fingers crossed it can be ongoing.

Hope that's been of some help &   it works out well for you.

Boofle xx


----------



## still a mum

HI LADIES, YH IT DOES SAY ON THE MEDS IT CAN CAUSE SPOTTING I GUESS IM JUST PANICKING AS I HAVE BEEN FINE SO FAR AND THEN THE DAY B4 WHAT SHOULD BE FINAL SCAN I START SPOTTING    well lets just hope that they say all is well tomorrow x will let u all know x thx 4 the replys x


----------



## sheps

Still a mum - glad your mind has been put at rest and good luck for tomorrow.

DiannaK - You say  "t's the laying down for half hour I struggle with" - when should I have been doing that, frightened i've done something wrong now.

Off to clinic for scan at 9am tomoz.  Quite nervous.

Sheps
x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hi everyone!

How are you all? Sorry Ive been quiet - I had all last week off work as I had a little spotting on 4th Dec and had lots of pain - went to doctors and I had IBS syptoms due to pregnancy. Had to rest.
How are you all. I have been thinking of you all.

Has anyone had their test date during last week Im busy at work today (due to being off) so dont have time to read back, but will hopefully do perosnals tomorrow when Im at work on my own!!  

Love to all x x


----------



## still a mum

hi norfolk chick glad 2 hear u r ok hun x 

my lining was fine today they said not to worry about the spotting as all looks fine, i have 2 take my last suprecur injection on friday and start cyclogest on sunday x ET is booked for wednesday 22nd dec x i have 2 wait for a call on 22nd 2 c if any frosties made it and then if they have they will tell me what time 2 come in x im excited now but really scared they wont survive the thaw


----------



## wendycat

That is great news still a mum. Really hope the frosties thaw. i feel exactly the same about the phonecall.

Xxxx


----------



## Persian

Hi Still a mum, so glad all went well today. You must be so relieved. Although I haven't yet been lucky enough to have got to your stage, I totally understand how you're feeling and imagine I will feel just the same. How many are they thawing? The very best of luck  
P


----------



## still a mum

thx ladies, i only have 2 frozen so they r thawing both x

wendy good luck for tomorrow hun x


----------



## wendycat

Thank you. So nervous already.


----------



## diannaK

Just a quickie. don't worry sheps you probably have a different drugs regime. I have to lay down after utrogastan . I think some ladies seem to be on gestone which I'm guessing is similar.

DiannaK


----------



## sheps

Dianna K  - phew!!

Still a mum - excellent!

Sorry not read back, lining  not any thicker than last week, transfer on Friday!


Sheps
x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Wendy cat - Hope all goes well today, thinking of you!!!

x x


----------



## still a mum

wendy cat have u heard anything yet? hope u have your lil embies on board hun x


----------



## sheps

Hi, i've just had a thought.  As have had 3 fresh cycles have always taken it easy day before egg collection and then had total rest until transfer and then rested for 4 days after. Should I be resting between now and Friday as had not planned to?

Sheps
x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hi sheps.
I only rested once transfer had taken place, I dont think its cruitcial to rest before ET with Frozen cycles, but if you feel that you want to rest, than rest. 
You have to do what you feel is best for you. Dont do anything that you feel uncomfortable about doing or it will play on your mind afterwards.

Just try and stay relaxed though, I would reccommend that!

Best of luck hun x x


----------



## Michelle*

Hi sheps, I agree with Norfolk chick. I worked up to embryo transfer then had a couple of days off. I did have accupuncture day before ET and after ET which was completely focussed on thickening the womb lining and relaxing before and after ET. 

You have to do what's best for u sheps, good luck this week, praying for u xxx


----------



## wendycat

Just a quick one as on the phone. I am now PUPO! Both my frosties survived one six cell, as perfect as the day it was frozen, the other went down to three cells. OTT is 29th which seems ages away!

Love to all

Wendy


----------



## still a mum

agggggghhhhhhh yay wendy cat congrats on being pupo! im so happy for u hun   ur embies snuggle in nice and u get a bfp on the 29th x 

now relax and enjoy xmas x


----------



## Michelle*

Congrats Wendy, make sure u relax now. Nothing too stressful hunny. I have everything crossed for u angel, love and light xxxxx


----------



## Persian

Wendycat - I'm so pleased for you, that's wonderful news!  Keep yourself busy and the time will fly and lets hope you will have the best news ever to start the new year!!!!!   
Persian


----------



## diannaK

Hello ladies just to let you know tested today. Was a BFN which is what I suspected not sure how I'm feeling willl phone the clinic later.

DiannaK


----------



## Michelle*

Sending lots of live dianna, gutted for u xxxx


----------



## sheps

Hi Thanks for all your advice, phoned the clinic as they said just no stress as it affects your lining which I didn't realise.

Dianna K - so sorry, my thoughts are with you. x

Wendycat - congrats on being pupo. x


Sheps
x


----------



## wendycat

Diana- So sorry  


Sheps- Glad you've had some reassurance.


AFM - Feeling quite relaxed and positive today.   Long may it continue! LOL


----------



## still a mum

dianna thinking of u hun


----------



## keeley ;-)

dianna i'm sorry hon. i know how u feel right on top of christmas bless ya x may 2011 be our year x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Good monring ladies!

Had my scan yesterday and couldnt believe it when we saw 2 heartbeats beating away!! Twins!!! OMG!

Dianna K - I have just read your posts, hun I am so so sorry and my thoughts are with you. I wish you all the very best for future treatment. x x  

Wendy - Congrats on PUPO!! Just you put yoru feet up and relax!! x x


----------



## lil stephy

Congrats on ur twins Norfolk chick xx


----------



## still a mum

wow norfolk chick huge congrats hun! twins ! relax and enjoy xmas that must b the best gift eva x


----------



## wendycat

Wow! Norfolk, congrats! Twins woohoo!


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

DiannaK ~ Sorry to hear your news, wishing all the luck in 2011.

Wendycat ~ Congrats on being PUPO, take it easy & hope your 2ww is not too bad xx

NorfolkChick ~ OMG, congrats on the twins!!   

AFM ~ Did 2nd test yesterday and still positive. Mind you have had really bad period pains over last 48 hours so really concerned that its all going horribly wrong so going to take it easy until Monday. Scan book for 10am on Christmas Eve so hope I get that far.

Lots of hugs to you all.

Boofle xx


----------



## still a mum

hi boofle nice 2 hear from u hun x i wouldnt worry 2 much about the pains sounds to me like your womb stretching to accomadte the pregnancy! hope xmas eve rolls round quickly for u x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Thats brill news boofle!!

I had a lot of pain - turned out it was just my body adjusting. I also had spotting of blood twice, which I was told yesterday at scan it was implantation bleeding - and they could show it to me on scan.

Just try not to worrry, I know its hard and make sure you keep resting up!!!

x x


----------



## Persian

Norfolk chick - THat's fabulous news . Congrats on your twins. I'd love twins but I don't think the hospital will let me have 2   on my first go  I will still push for it though. That would be the answer to my  . 
Persian


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Thank you persian. I had only 1 embie transferred on my 1st fresh cycle, but as that failed they allowed me to have 2 from cycles then on. I was very worried about having 2 back due to my diabetes. It is very risky pregnancy and diabetes, and thats only with 1 baby!! But my diabetic team have been truely fanatastic and they were completely over the moon (and screaming down the phone!!) when I told them its two!! So its just extra pregnancy care for me, bed rest towards the end and they will give me c - section at 36 weeks! Which to me is fine!!!
I am so so shocked its twins. I have had so many disappointing times through this rollercoaster and 2 miscarriages, we never seem to ever strike lucky. 
The fact I was preg hasn't even sunk in yet - now I have to get my head around 2!!!

I just want to say girls, that please dont ever give up, I wanted too many times, but it does just go to show that it can happen. I am walking proof!!!! x x


----------



## Boofle

Still a mum & Norfolk Chick ~ Thanks for that, that has really put my mind at rest. You tend to analyse every single twinge/cramp and think the worse. After resting yesterday they do not seem to be so often so the rest is help. Roll on this time next week and hopefully I will know whether its 1 or 2 and if all is OK.

Hi to LMS, Persian and Wendycat hope your all well and sending   

Have a good weekend to you all.

Boofle xx


----------



## sheps

It's over for me, got to the hospital and was told 2 of my frosties didn't survive the thaw and the third one lost 2 out of 4 cells in the thaw and another in the past hour.  We had to make a choice whether to have a one cell embie transferred but were told the probability of it working were practically zero.  Apparently this is very rare for this to happen.  Absolutely devastated.  Never even contemplated this happening so am in shock.  Ferlility was low 2 years ago so the chances of a fresh cycle working could be out of the question.  Going to have an AMH test once drugs out of my system.

What a year, lost my nan, grandad, their cat and now the chance of ever being a mum again all in the space of 7 months and 1 day.  It would have been my nan's birthday tomorrow and I always had the day off work to do something special.  And to think people told me nothing else could go wrong in my life, what is going to happen next.

I do have a beautiful daughter who I look at every day and think how lucky I am.  I never envisaged the yearning for another child could be so strong and feel very selfish feeling this way, but I can't help how I feel.

Best wishes to all of you for the future and thank you all for your brilliant support.  

Sheps
x


----------



## still a mum

sheps im so sorry hun x  

thinking of u and im here if u need me x


----------



## wendycat

Aw, Sheps. I'm so sorry, your post broke my heart. You've had a really tough year. i hope something turns around for you soon. Many   


XXX


----------



## Michelle*

Oh sheps, gutted for u and ur husband. What a s**t year. Here's wishing 2011 will be the luckiest year ever for u. Sending love and light ur way xxxxxxx


----------



## diannaK

Sorry haven't been on ladies but have been trying to get my head together and the fact that I had to do a second test before I could stop the drugs( didn't have one as didn't realise I needed one.

Anyway I knew it would be another BFN.

Thank you to everyone for their thoughts.

Keeley- sorry to hear yours was a BFN. i hoped that that miracle embie would make it and give you and your hubby that precious bubba.

Sheps - so sorry. 2009 was also a miracle year for us and am constantly telling myself we are so lucky to have our mircale girl. But I also didn't realise how strong the desire to have a 2nd would be which makes me feel selfish as I know so many who would love to be in our position.  . Already blessed but praying another little miracle comes our way to make our life complete.

Everyone else hope all is going well ladies. Goodluck to all the ladies waiting for transfer and in 2WW.

Diannak


----------



## sallyy

Dianna K and sheps so sorry it dodn't work out    2009 was a blessed year for us too and 2010 just didn't happen! Didn't think it wud hit as hard this time but like u guys it has, the need for another is huge. Even tho i know how lucky we r to have DS. Really hope that 2011 brings us all joy and fulfilment   . 

Keeley Keeley i'm sorry u didn't get ur bfp. The fertility journey is hard and sometimes cruel. Will be praying that it u get ur bfp in 2011 too.

Still    that all the ladies in waiting have exciting xmas bfps. 

Have a lovely Christmas ladies thanks for all your support during this FET. 

Sallyy


----------



## Persian

Hi Sheps, so sorry to hear about your news. You've had a really awful year. Probably too early and emotions too raw but perhaps your could use donor eggs? Meanwhile, look after yourself and hopefully you will have lots of friends and family around you to comfort you.
Persian xx


----------



## Boofle

Hi Girls,

Sorry for being quiet, not been an easy time. I'm also sorry to see such sad news for you Sheps and DiannaK I truly hope all works out well for you in 2011       

Hope everyone else is well and as ready as they can be for Christmas whatever your outcome.

AFM ~ I started to bleed last Sunday and for 10/15 mins (TMI alert!) it just dripped out   . I spoke to the emergency doctor who prepared me for the worse. As the day went on the bleeding slowed and it turned to more of a brown discharge instead. I rang Bourn Hall on Monday as requested by doctor and through snow and ice I went for a pre-early scan. I was amazed to actually see an embryo sac and embryo still on board. There was no signs of bleeding round the sac and the nurse could not answer why I had bleed. Although the embryo was only at 4.6mm (normal size for day 30) you could see it flicker and that was its heartbeat. I should be over the moon but I now worry more than ever that I could lose it, I just don't feel at ease about the whole thing. Subject to all being well, I will be back up at Bourn Hall on 4 January 2011 for another scan so fingers crossed it stays snuggled       

Even when a BFP comes your way its seems not to be an easy journey.

I wish you all a pleasant Christmas and a healthy New Year   

Boofle xxx


----------



## still a mum

boofle hun big hugs x 

i hope ur lil embie stays snuggled in nicely x   x


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies hope u r all well and enjoying the festive holidays x


----------



## Norfolk Chick

Hi boofle. 

Just read your post. How did you get on today??

I had 2 small bleeds after my BFP. Bourn could see at my day 35 scan where the bleeding had come from, but they told me it was just bedding in bleedng. Hopefully this is what yours was too. Since then I have not had any more blood. I am now 10 weeks preg (tomorrow) and saw the midwife today!! So hopefully everything is still good for you hun.

How is everyone else??


----------



## keeley ;-)

S A M how are u getting on?


----------



## still a mum

hi keeley hun thx for asking babe, my OTD is tomorrow but i have been bleeding heavy for 5 days now so i know its all over   

im gutted but just have 2 pick myself up and carry on x going to take a yr out from ttc while i save for private treatment and will defo go on a nice long holiday at some point this year x  how r u hun? not long until your follow up x hope u get some answers and can start again real soon x

hope u all had a gr8 xmas and new year x


----------



## keeley ;-)

one of my friends bled drom day 7 or 8 and got a bfp xx its not over until its over   


i am hoping to go to kenya before we start t  x in april or may where are u going?


----------



## still a mum

oh that sounds nice hun!

im not sure yet, we do want to go on a trip to thailand then throu cambodia onto china but not sure if that will be this yr or next, we might just travel around europe this yr, i guess it depends on how much time we can get off work!


----------



## Persian

Boofle - glad it all worked out ok for you. You must be so relieved!

AFM - my lining is fine and ET planned for 11th

Persian


----------



## Becki Boop

Hi!

Just started down-regging for frozen embryo transfer, any advice much appreciated  

Best of luck xx


----------



## sheps

Hi, sorry not been around but been waiting for my AMH results since my abandoned FET on 17th Dec.  Got the results yesterday and AMH was 7 and is now under 2.  Apparently not much hope of conceiving with IVF now as possibility of getting any eggs will be slim.    Totally gutted and finding it hard to come to terms with and feel guilty for feeling like this when I already have a beautiful daughter.

Sheps
x


----------



## Michelle*

Sorry to hear ur sad news sheps. Big hugs to u. Would u not consider egg donation or is that not an option?

Xxxxx


----------



## sheps

Hi Michelle

My DP would not consider that.  I am unsure but with him feeling so strongly there is not alot I can do.

Sheps
x


----------



## Michelle*

It's a whole new ball game sheps which is hard to get your head around, and from the fathers perspective would be difficult too. It was just a thought, especially if there was a sister, auntie or niece which would still mean a family link.  Definitely worth prompting the discussion if u think u could get your head around it, it took me a while Hun but now that I'm pregnant, the baby is mine, I'm offering it a home in my womb for 9 months; the embryo started as a fews cells and it's because of me that it's now a baby.

Sorry, sound like I'm pushing now but just wanted to mention that I wasn't always in that place at first and it was my dp who changed my view over a few months, and to go down the ED route.

All the best sweetheart, keep in touch if u want to discuss further xxxx


----------



## sheps

Hi Michelle, i'm an only child and didn't want DD to be the same.  No niece or auntie available cos like you say that would be a different kettle of fish.  

Thanks anyway
Sheps
x


----------

